# Nordic Defense News, pictures, videos and history



## SvenSvensonov

Welcome to SvenSvensonov's Nordic military thread!!! The goal and purpose of this thread is to teach the people of PDF about the militaries of nations not known for their military power.

@Anders Nilsson @Arvola-35 @Nihonjin1051 (I know, you're not a nord, but I could always use the help) - I'd like you guys to help with this thread about all things relating to the militaries of the Nordic nations (Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Norway and Sweden for those that don't know)

Pictures, news, operations, history, videos... it's all welcomed!!! Please feel free, even non-Nords, to post!!!

AND NO!!! I'm not forgetting Iceland in these pictures and videos. Iceland does not have a standing military! Also, information, pictures and videos of the militiary's of Latvia and Lithuania are acceptable as well, given that they will be part of the EU's NBG in 2015.







I'm going to start things off with a few videos of the Navies of the Nordic nations!

Hamina Class - FNS Pori (83) - Finland






Visby Class - Sweden






Skjold Class - Norway






Naval Strike Missile demonstration at RIMPAC 2014











Jurmo Class (featuring the NEMO 120mm mortar) - Finland






Visby Class






Hamina Class - PV51











Skjold Class

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
24


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Finnish Leopard






Finnish NH90






Swedish Augusta A109






Swedish SOF






BEARD!!!!!






Norway






Telemark Battalion






Marinejegerkommandoen

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SvenSvensonov

My Norwegian Brothers have some of the most Bad A** looking Special Forces soldiers on this planet!!!











But we Swedes are pretty awesome ourselves











SOFREPSwedish in Afghanistan






And Finland is pretty... well, they're just Finland.











Danish Navy Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Swedish Flygvapnet





















Finnish Ilmavoimat


























Norwegian Luftforsvaret
















Danish Kongelige Danske Flyvevåben











Taktisk Troppe Transport, Royal Danish Airforce, Pasthun Jaguar 2013 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Nefer

Stridvagn 122 a customized Leopard 2A5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Despite it's reputation as a neutral nation, the Swedish defense industry has remained one of the most innovative in the world. One of their products, the SAAB Bofors Dynamics *AT4*

AT4 CS





*M136A1 AT4 Confined Space (AT4-CS)*
The AT4-CS is a man-portable, single shot, disposable anti-armor shoulder launched munition that can be fired from a confined space, significantly increasing the Soldier's ability to engage in urban conflict. It weighs 7.5 kg and has an effective range of 300m. The self-contained weapon consists of a free flight, fin stabilized, rocket-type cartridge packed in an expendable, 1-piece, fiberglass-wrapped tube. Its recoilless design is superior to that of rocket-type weapons for confined space applications. Resistance to shock damage contributes to the AT4's high reliability.











Is that an AT4, or are you just happy to see me?





Another product? The *RBS 70*





















Ah, those crazy Finns!










*The Nordic nations even have their own EU Battlegroup 
*
Active 2008-present
Country



Sweden



Finland



Norway



Estonia



Ireland



Latvia



Lithuania

As of February 2008, the Nordic Battlegroup consisted of around 2,200 officers and soldiers:


Sweden: 1600
Finland: 250
Ireland: 150
Estonia: 100
Norway: 100
Starting from 2015 Latvia and Lithuania will also delegate their soldiers for Nordic battle group.

*Vehicles*

Mowag Piranha (Armoured Personnel carrier) Ireland
Bandvagn 309 (Personnel carrier 309) Sweden
RG 32 _Galten_ (High Mobility Wheeled Vehicle) Sweden
XA-203 _SISU_ (Armoured Personnel carrier) Finland
Mercedes-Benz G-Class (Softskin jeep) Finland
XA-180 (Armoured Personnel carrier) Sweden, Finland, Estonia (XA-180EST)
Strf 9040 / CV90 (Infantry Fighting Vehicle) Sweden (Only NBG08)
Patria AMV Finland
*Helicopters*

AgustaWestland AW109 (HKP 15)
Mil Mi-17
Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk
*Aircraft*

JAS 39 Gripen - (Fighter aircraft)
C-130 Hercules - (Military transport aircraft)
F/A-18 Hornet - (Fighter aircraft)
*Small arms*

Ak 5 - assault rifle
Rk 95 TP - assault rifle
Steyr AUG - assault rifle
HK416 - assault rifle
Psg 90 - sniper rifle
Sako TRG-42 - Multi-purpose sniper rifle
Ksp 58 - general purpose machine gun
Ksp 90 - light machine gun (SAW)
PKM - Light machine gun
Bofors AT4 - light anti-tank weapon
NLAW - Smart anti-tank weapon
Glock 17 - Pistol
Glock 19 - Pistol
MP-5 - Sub-machine gun
MP-7 - Sub-machine gun

*NORDIC BATTLEGROUP





*
The Swedish-led rapid reaction force Nordic Battlegroup, NBG, has now conducted the final part of the exercise. Air and ground units have been trained 24/7, seven days a week - from Uppsala in the North to Hagshult in the South. Today they completed the exercise, and at the end of the year they will begin their six-month stand by period for deployment.

During the exercise, units from all seven participating countries trained in carrying out joint military operations. The exercise was based on a scenario in which there was a conflict between ethnic and religious groups, and NBG was called upon to protect the local population and support local authorities.
"NBG must be able to operate as a peacemaker and prevent conflicts. They should be able to provide support for humanitarian operations, evacuation, reconstruction and assist with military advice," says the army chief, Major-General Anders Brännström.

*Many pieces in the puzzle*
The overall objective of the exercise was to make all the parties involved work together and achieve the requirements set by the EU. For the operation to succeed, all personnel must understand their own role and the task of their unit.
"There was a great deal to consider during the exercise, such as how to deal with refugees and civilians. Everyone in NBG represents Sweden, and you have to be tolerant and show consideration towards different religions and traditions in the country you are working in," says Rickard Dahlbom, a soldier taking part in this exercise.
"It was a good exercise and the unit made tremendous progress during the week. It was very pleasing to see how a well-functioning and coherent unit took shape," says Lieutenant Colonel Olof Johansson, deputy exercise leader.

*Trust is important*
Trusting in your own ability, in comrades by your side and in your leaders is essential when you are working in crisis areas and conflict zones. That is why we worked on strengthening cohesion in the unit during this exercise.
"I would feel very safe with my comrades if we found ourselves in a combat situation. We have specialists in all areas in our unit and I feel one hundred per cent trust in our leaders," says Rickard Dahlbom.

The army chief visiting Rickard and his comrades during the exercise also expressed his confidence in the unit.
"They have trained a lot and they are very good. If a situation should arise where they are needed, I am convinced that they would make a difference. Of course, there are always some details where you need to put the finishing touches, and that is why it is important from a psychological point of view to have a good debriefing session after training," says Anders Brännström.

*Skills development through practice*
The exercise, together with preparations for being on standby in 2015, has given the participants new experience and knowledge that may well prove useful in their future professions.
"They have been trained in health care, handling the media, mine clearance, CBRN and many other areas. Becoming more skilled, both individually and collectively, is a very positive side effect of the exercise," says Anders Brännström.

Another positive aspect is the understanding shown by the general public.
"People in the neighbourhood were very accepting, and we mostly received positive reactions. This is largely a result of their being informed by mail shots, advertisements and press releases before the exercise began," says the deputy exercise leader, Olof Johansson.

Nordic Battlegroup ready for action - Swedish Armed Forces

Questions and answers concerning the Nordic Battlegroup and EU's battlegroups

Sweden Proposes Nordic Battalion Force Plan | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Progressive1

Nice, that pic so cool


----------



## Aepsilons

This is an awesome thread, @SvenSvensonov !! I'd be honored to contribute 

*Mikser: Estonia and Sweden have similar perception of security*






Estonian Defence Minister Sven Mikser said at the meeting on Monday with the visiting Swedish Minister of Defence *Peter Hultqvist*, _Õhtuleht_ online reports.

"Estonia has with Sweden a very similar understanding of security in broader sense and views based on common values of both the European and Baltic Sea security," said Mikser at a press conference.

According to Mikser, next year, one of the most important forms of defence cooperation with Sweden is the Nordic Battle Group, in which Estonia participates with 50 military.

"Estonia supports the principle that the battle groups could also usable in reality," said Mikser. "The European Union should definitely consider the use of the battle groups, if a crisis is triggered, which requires the intervention of the European Union, and which corresponds to the battle group's mandate."

EU battle groups are 15-day response period military units, that the European Union can quickly use in international crisis management. In 2015, Sweden is the presiding state of the Nordic Battlegroup.


Mikser: Estonia and Sweden have similar perception of security :: The Baltic Course | Baltic States news & analytics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Finland doesn't often come to mind when thinking of a defense powerhouse, but their long-arms are some of the best!!!

TRG M10















TRG 42





They make a good big gun too

AMOS











However, Finland does not produce much of its weaponry. Rather it joint produces systems with European nations or imports them from friendly nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Like Finland, Norway's defense industry is limited, but produces some great missiles!

NSM















Protector RWS





NASAMS - the US uses this near D.C.






The Missile is an AIM-120C/D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Unlike Finland and Norway, Sweden is a defense powerhouse that produces many weapons for different roles!

RBS-15





Archer





Bofors 57mm





CV 90





Piraya USV





650 CBJ MS





AK5C





JAS 39










SAAB 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aepsilons

The Nordic Battle Group definitely is a power to be feared. 

@SvenSvensonov , reminds me of the Great Swedish Empire of yesteryears:







@A.P. Richelieu is another Swedish member here.



SvenSvensonov said:


> I'm going to start things off with a few videos of the Navies of the Nordic nations!



Sveny, you know, i just noticed that the flags of the Nordic states are all crosses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shinigami

nice 
i have a swedish relative who told me military service is compulsory there. he did explain in detail, i wish now that i had listened

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

*The King of Sweden attends Joint Action 2014*


On Tuesday 11 November, The King visited the Nordic Battlegroup's Joint Action final exercise, in which seven nations are taking part. 


The visit began at Eksjö Garrison, where The King visited the command team and learnt about the exercise. The King then watched the combat phase on Ränneslätten Plain and spoke with officers and soldiers. After a field lunch, The King visited Hagshult where the head of the Nordic Battlegroup, Force Commander Colonel Torbjörn Larsson, gave a tour of his control point where The King spent two hours speaking with unit commanders and soldiers before the conclusion of the visit.







The King during his visit to Eksjö where a unit had just secured an area as part of the exercise during Joint Action 2014. Photo: Björn Westerdahl/The Swedish Armed Forces


About the exercise

In order to be able to reach different conflict areas quickly, the EU has battle groups that can be on the ground in a crisis area within ten days of an EU decision.

During the first half of 2015, Sweden will lead a battle group for the third time, forming Nordic Battlegroup 15 together with Estonia, Finland, Ireland, Latvia, Lithuania and Norway. Nordic Battlegroup's motto is Ad Omnia Paratus – prepared for everything.

Joint Action is the final exercise to be carried out by the battle group of 2,400 participants, and is also the first exercise at which all units are participating on the same occasion within a joint area.


*The King attends Joint Action 2014 - Sveriges Kungahus*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@SvenSvensonov @A.P. Richelieu Sverige !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Sweden is a fascinating country, a country with 10 million population having one of the highes living standarts on earth has two major car manufacturer and even manufacturing indigenous fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*NBG15*

Preparation, training and exercises is now under way for the seven countries that are part of Nordic Battlegroup 15. From 1 January 2015, the group's 2,400 members will be ready for deployment on behalf of the EU.
One of the EU objectives is to reinforce peace through joint actions. To be able to respond quickly to conflicts in different areas, the EU has “battlegroups”. During the first half of 2015, Sweden will be leading a battlegroup for the third time. Together with Estonia, Finland, Ireland, Latvia, Lithuania and Norway, Sweden forms Nordic Battlegroup 15.

*Hoping for peace, but prepared for action*
Nordic Battlegroup is to be capable of being on site in a crisis area within 10 days of an EU decision, and should be able to conclude its duties within 30-120 days. The duties that will face the battle group will be set by the EU but the unit's insignia suggests what might be expected. The insignia features a lion holding an olive branch in one paw and a sword in the other. “It is important that we prepare for both eventualities, but focus our efforts on putting the olive branch first. If the EU decides to use Nordic Battlegroup 15, then it could well be as support in a humanitarian mission, but if required, we also possess incisive military capability,” says Force Commander Colonel Torbjörn Larsson, head of NBG 15.

*Preparations for Nordic Battlegroup*

From 1 January next year Nordic Battlegroup, EU’s rapid response force, will be ready to be deployable for operations anywhere in the world. The force includes one Swedish helicopter unit, HU BG15, (and one helicopter unit from Finland) which includes personnel and helicopters from the Helicopter Flotilla in Linköping. Earlier it was Family Day and chances for relatives get a better understanding and awareness about possible events during the readiness period.

“It is vital that we get across to you what your loved ones and I will be doing and that you feel that you are part our mission. We want you to feel secure about what might happen. During the day we will show you what we do and give you the chance to ask any questions that you wish to ask,” says Torgny Törestrand, commander of the helicopter unit during the introductory information meeting.

More than 2,400 participants from seven countries compose the Nordic Battlegroup which is part of the EU’s crisis response capability. Following a jointly taken order from the EU, the force should be deployable in a crisis zone within 10 days. The Swedish helicopter unit which is made up of 35 people and three Helicopter 16s from other helicopter squadrons is part of the Expeditionary Air Wing together with a number of Hercules aircraft, JAS 36 Gripen aircraft and Finnish helicopter ambulances (MEDEVAC). The Swedish helicopter unit’s main task is to transport troops and materiel by air, i.e. play a supporting role that allows the ground units do their jobs as effectively as possible.

“We are just a small part of the main force but we play a vital role. If we were in Africa, for instance, where roads are poor and sometimes even non-existent, helicopters are crucial for getting food, water and materiel to our soldiers. The Helicopter 16 is a very strong helicopter and thus highly suited to the purpose.”

In addition to troop and materiel transports, HU BG15 will also be tasked with flying CASEVAC missions, transporting casualties from the combat zone to hospitals.

To be well prepared for next year, preparations are in full swing at the Helicopter Flotilla in Linköping. All the equipment that could be useful to the helicopter unit during operations was collected together last week. A field hanger and an HQ consisting of a series of tents that have been pitched in the area, which family members now had the possibility of visiting. The family members, numbering around 70, also had the chance to try the helicopter simulator and go for a ride in a Helicopter 16.

An extra Family Day will be arranged at the end of November. This time, representatives from the HR department of the Helicopter flotilla will give a presentation about the kind of support that the Swedish Armed Forces can provide before, during and after an operation.

*In 2015, Lithuania and Latvia will formally join the NBG... you can thank Russia's new interventionism for this.

The Nordic Battle Group welcomes Irish ISTAR:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Ships of the Nordic nations

KV Svalbard




Norwegian Skjold Class





Danish Knud Rasmussen class





Norwegian Ula Class





If you don't recognize the flag, you're on the wrong thread!





Sweden has a great way to protect its navy





FNS Pohjanmaa





FNS Uusimaa - look no ice!





Of course they have smaller craft too, such as this Norwegian S90

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Finnish GM 400










*Main characteristics*

Air Surveillance Radar
Crew: 4
S-band, 3D AESA Radar
10 RPM Rotation Rate
High-altitude, long-range air defense sensor
Detects fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft, cruise missiles, UAVs, and tactical ballistic missiles
Coverage:
Azimuth: 360°
Elevation: 20° and 40°

Performance:
Detection range: 5 to 390 km
Max detection rate in altitude: 30.5 km
Instrumented range: 470 km

High mobility, transportability, and reliability
Operating modes:
Digital Beam Forming mode
Stacked beam (maximum time on target)
S-Band (high part 2.9 / 3.3 GHz)
2 Doppler modes
Electronic Counter-CounterMeasures (ECCM) capabilities
Tactical ballistic missile (TBM) detection capability.

Swedish Erieye










*Introduced* 1996
*Type* Multi-mode active electronically scanned array (AESA) pulse doppler radar
*Frequency* S-band
*Range* 450 km
*Altitude* > 20 km (> 65,000 ft)
*Azimuth* 150° to each side

Norwegian Globus II





GN12 at Vardo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Gustavas adolphus-father of modern warfare.
My favourite band -sabaton.

A scandinavian union would be cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*The Carolean army*

To compensate for the lack of manpower and resources Sweden always strived for innovative ways to make an effective army. The successful path of innovative military ideas was in fact the only way Sweden managed to achieve a great power status from the beginning, however, having to rely on this to maintain a great power status is very unsafe. The Carolean soldier might have been the most effective soldier achieved from this strive to innovative ways, they proved this through their great achievements in the Great Northern War, with the battle of Narva, Jēkabpils, Malatitze, Fraustadt and Holowczyn as good examples of that. Thanks to their achievements during this war, they are regarded to have been maybe the most effective military troop of that day. The Carolean army was small, but effective, because of the sparse amount of soldiers in the Swedish army it needed a continuance of victories, but a heavy defeat could mean the end. It met its end after a long and fateful march into the Russian inlands, were they were exposed for scorched earth tactics, small frequent raids and the cold Russian climate. As efficient as they were, the Russians were aware of that this was the only way to be able to lay a heavy defeat on them, and the tactics had its success, since finally at the battle of Poltava the Swedish soldiers that reached there were exhausted and out hungered. In fact, during this long march an estimated 35,000 Swedes died of famine, disease and exhaustion, 70% of the Swedish main army. The battle ended in a decisive Russian victory which resulted in the decline of the Swedish Empire.

Morale and religion
Strict discipline was necessary in the Carolean army to allow its very offensive tactics, which among other things exposed soldiers to a medium-distance enemy fire before being allowed to respond. This tactic was intended to get the soldiers close enough to the enemy so that it was almost impossible to miss a shot. The steadfast courage shown from the Swedish troops would also affect enemy morale, at several occasions this would frighten the enemies into retreat[citation needed].

To attain this steadfast discipline, the army had very strict rules. Even a soldier's private life was strained down by very strict rules, as they were supervised at their soldiers cabin[citation needed] as well as in the field. Religion was used as a tool for keeping the morale high amongst the troops.[citation needed]. Not only within the army religion was used for military purposes, but also regular priests preached to about how good it was to serve in the crown and to be a soldier in order to have young men to join the army. Within the military, priests often participated in battles to raise morale amongst troops.

In the early 17:th century nationalism was not as developed as it later would be, and Swedes from different provinces of the kingdom wouldn't feel much belonging with each other and would recognize each others varieties, so it was made sure that soldiers from the same region or province would stay with each other to create a feeling of belonging[citation needed]. Here the church also came in and helped creating a feeling of solidarity between soldiers from different parts of the kingdom by showing that the soldiers fought for the same beliefs of the Swedish Lutheran church when facing an enemy army. This was also a reminder to the soldiers that God was protective of the Swedes and helped them in battle, as had been said since they fought in the the Thirty Years War as the continental leader of protestantism. The soldiers seemed to believe what was said to them, after the battle of Narva many soldiers believed that God had sent them the blizzard that helped them to victory. It was commonly thought that the defeat at Poltava was the result of Gods punishment for the soldiers hubris and sins.[citation needed].

The allotment system

In 1680 Charles XI drove through his political and military reforms in parliament whereby he made himself autocrat. His greatest reform was the building of the Allotment system whereby all the farmers in every land was to provide the crown with a full regiment of 1000 men complete with weapons and uniforms. Every land was divided into "Roots". One to 5 farmers would form a Root and sign a contract with the crown that they would provide and support a soldier. In the contract it was stipulated that a soldier would be provided with a cottage and a garden plot. The cavalry was built much the same, the difference being that the Root also provided a horse, this being an extra burden the Root was granted a tax reduction by the crown. In this way Karl XI was insured a professional army of 18,000 infantry and 8,000 cavalry. There to can be added 7,000 infantry and 3,000 cavalry in Finland. Along the coast and major city ports seamen were taken in under the system thus providing the navy with 6,600 seamen in Sweden and 600 in Finland.

It is said about Charles XII that "he could not retreat, only attack or fall". The same goes for his soldiers. In the Swedish army tactics of that time retreat was never covered. Troops were obligated to attack or fight where they stood; a military doctrine, that with the advantage of hindsight might have proven a bit rash.

The uniforms






The Carolean uniform was among many variants of the Swedish Standard Uniform introduced by Charles XI. The great coats were blue with yellow cuffs. The breeches were white, and the vest yellow. Many regiments had variations of the uniform, for example the dragoons of Bohuslän had green coats and the regiment of Närke-Värmland had red cuffs. The artillery had grey coats with blue cuffs They wore tricorne hats or a special cap called a Karpus.

The infantry usually had a flint musket, although older versions still were in use. They were also fitted with bayonets, rapiers (called värja or wärja) and a bag for ammunition. About one third of each company were equipped with pikes. Twelve men of each company were grenadiers. Each company consisted of 150 men. On occasion, two handed spike clubs were used during sieges. The cavalry usually had a rapier, two pistols and a carbine. The artillery had a smaller sword for close combat, called hirschfängare.

Organization

The Carolean army was organized into regiments according to region.

Cavalry regiments, including the Jämtlands dragoon regiment, and the king's personal guards, the Livdrabanterna regiment
Infantry regiments, including the Värmlands and Västerbottens regiment. Each company had twelwe grenadiers
Artillery regiments
The army also included a special unit called the Livdrabanterna (Royal Life Guard Corps). This was a special unit made up of some 100 men. It was under the personal command of King Charles XII, for which he was named captain. To become a private in the corps you had to attain the rank of Captain in the regular army. The king's second in command was a Colonel with the title of Kaptenlöjtnant (Lieutenant Captain). This corps fought to the bitter end, and some of its veterans carried Charles XII's coffin on its arrival to the capital for the burial in 1719.

The infantry

Out in field

The rules were strict for the Carolean soldier. For example, stealing food from another soldier would lead to harsh punishment[clarification needed]. Looting, as often earlier had been a part of the soldiers' every day was forbidden; however, it occasionally occurred if it was necessary, for example a couple occasions at Narva and Lemberg[citation needed].

To take God's name in vain was amongst the worst crime a Carolean soldier could commit[citation needed], and the punishment for this was death, since it was very important to keep the morale high amongst the troops, and the Christian religion was a way to do this. To interrupt a moment of prayer would as well lead to death penalty. The Carolean soldier was told not to fear, since if God meant him to die, he would die no matter if he dodged the bullets or not. The Carolean offensive tactics needed firm discipline.

A soldier's daily ration should consist of 625 grams of dry bread, 850 grams of butter or pork, 1/3 liters of peas and 2.5 liters of beer. The butter or pork was often replaced by fish if available, Water was best avoided since it was often contaminated.

Tactics

The Carolean tactics almost exclusively relied on very aggressive shock tactic as the infantry and cavalry charged the enemy. When the bayonet was introduced, the pike was discarded in all European armies except the Swedish and Russian by 1700.

The infantry shock attack operated as follows: The two rear ranks of musketeers were ordered to shoot when "you could see the white in the enemies eye," a range of roughly 50 meters, and then to draw their swords before the battalion resumed their attack. The two foremost ranks then discharged at a range of roughly 20 meters before drawing their swords and the charge began. At this range, the powerful muskets usually felled many enemy troops and was demoralizing to them. Directly after the volley the Swedes charged the enemy ranks with pikes, bayonets and rapiers. Note that the pikes were used as an offensive weapon: in close combat they had the advantage over their foes' weapons thanks to their range. After the bayonet was introduced in the Carolean army (1696–1706), the final volley was delayed until the soldiers were inside bayonet range.

Every infantry battalion had grenadiers attached. They supported the infantry attack by lobbing grenades from the flanks. They also formed units of their own. They were otherwise equipped like infantry.

Thus, in the latter half of the 17:th century, the major difference between the Swedish army and those common on the continent was the relative lack of firepower and the use of pikes and sabers. Sweden and Russia were the only countries at the time using pikes. In contemporary Europe infantry was equipped with a musket while in the Swedish army every third man had a pike. The pikemen were normally deployed 4 men deep with musketeers of equal depth on the sides. The pike was used to repulse cavalry and to break the enemy lines as they charged.





@AUSTERLITZ - here's another fan of Sabaton, though I prefer heavier metal such as Amon Amarth











Of course, the Swedish Empire also made effective use of Landschneckt mercenaries:











And Finnish Hackapells





This should help summarize the military of the Swedish Empire:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


>






Ya for Sveden!


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Shinigami said:


> nice
> i have a swedish relative who told me military service is compulsory there. he did explain in detail, i wish now that i had listened



Used to be, not any longer. Was abolished a few years ago.

Personally, I was an ambulance driver in the Army, attached to the highest priority tank company in the Army.
(designated to protect Arlanda - Stockholm airport). At that time it was Centurions, now Leopard II.

Remember the comments from the colonel after one exercise.
"When the tanks defeat the enemy, and reach the designated target we do not expect the medical corps to be there waiting..."

Sweden has some innovative weapons, AT4 CS, Excalibur GPS controlled Artillery round.
RBS70 surface to air missile which CANNOT be jammed since it is controlled by a laser beam.

My favourite is Bandkanon 1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, which had a 14 round magazine and could fire a new 155 mm round every three seconds.

This video of a Leopard II is quite nice:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*The handsome soldiers of Sweden*






(oh mein god, i think i'm having a heart ak ak ak ak...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

SvenSvensonov said:


> This should help summarize the military of the Swedish Empire:
> View attachment 162527



The Swedish Army always fought to the last Finn .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

SvenSvensonov said:


> *The Carolean army*
> 
> To compensate for the lack of manpower and resources Sweden always strived for innovative ways to make an effective army. The successful path of innovative military ideas was in fact the only way Sweden managed to achieve a great power status from the beginning, however, having to rely on this to maintain a great power status is very unsafe. The Carolean soldier might have been the most effective soldier achieved from this strive to innovative ways, they proved this through their great achievements in the Great Northern War, with the battle of Narva, Jēkabpils, Malatitze, Fraustadt and Holowczyn as good examples of that. Thanks to their achievements during this war, they are regarded to have been maybe the most effective military troop of that day. The Carolean army was small, but effective, because of the sparse amount of soldiers in the Swedish army it needed a continuance of victories, but a heavy defeat could mean the end. It met its end after a long and fateful march into the Russian inlands, were they were exposed for scorched earth tactics, small frequent raids and the cold Russian climate. As efficient as they were, the Russians were aware of that this was the only way to be able to lay a heavy defeat on them, and the tactics had its success, since finally at the battle of Poltava the Swedish soldiers that reached there were exhausted and out hungered. In fact, during this long march an estimated 35,000 Swedes died of famine, disease and exhaustion, 70% of the Swedish main army. The battle ended in a decisive Russian victory which resulted in the decline of the Swedish Empire.
> 
> Morale and religion
> Strict discipline was necessary in the Carolean army to allow its very offensive tactics, which among other things exposed soldiers to a medium-distance enemy fire before being allowed to respond. This tactic was intended to get the soldiers close enough to the enemy so that it was almost impossible to miss a shot. The steadfast courage shown from the Swedish troops would also affect enemy morale, at several occasions this would frighten the enemies into retreat[citation needed].
> 
> To attain this steadfast discipline, the army had very strict rules. Even a soldier's private life was strained down by very strict rules, as they were supervised at their soldiers cabin[citation needed] as well as in the field. Religion was used as a tool for keeping the morale high amongst the troops.[citation needed]. Not only within the army religion was used for military purposes, but also regular priests preached to about how good it was to serve in the crown and to be a soldier in order to have young men to join the army. Within the military, priests often participated in battles to raise morale amongst troops.
> 
> In the early 17:th century nationalism was not as developed as it later would be, and Swedes from different provinces of the kingdom wouldn't feel much belonging with each other and would recognize each others varieties, so it was made sure that soldiers from the same region or province would stay with each other to create a feeling of belonging[citation needed]. Here the church also came in and helped creating a feeling of solidarity between soldiers from different parts of the kingdom by showing that the soldiers fought for the same beliefs of the Swedish Lutheran church when facing an enemy army. This was also a reminder to the soldiers that God was protective of the Swedes and helped them in battle, as had been said since they fought in the the Thirty Years War as the continental leader of protestantism. The soldiers seemed to believe what was said to them, after the battle of Narva many soldiers believed that God had sent them the blizzard that helped them to victory. It was commonly thought that the defeat at Poltava was the result of Gods punishment for the soldiers hubris and sins.[citation needed].
> 
> The allotment system
> 
> In 1680 Charles XI drove through his political and military reforms in parliament whereby he made himself autocrat. His greatest reform was the building of the Allotment system whereby all the farmers in every land was to provide the crown with a full regiment of 1000 men complete with weapons and uniforms. Every land was divided into "Roots". One to 5 farmers would form a Root and sign a contract with the crown that they would provide and support a soldier. In the contract it was stipulated that a soldier would be provided with a cottage and a garden plot. The cavalry was built much the same, the difference being that the Root also provided a horse, this being an extra burden the Root was granted a tax reduction by the crown. In this way Karl XI was insured a professional army of 18,000 infantry and 8,000 cavalry. There to can be added 7,000 infantry and 3,000 cavalry in Finland. Along the coast and major city ports seamen were taken in under the system thus providing the navy with 6,600 seamen in Sweden and 600 in Finland.
> 
> It is said about Charles XII that "he could not retreat, only attack or fall". The same goes for his soldiers. In the Swedish army tactics of that time retreat was never covered. Troops were obligated to attack or fight where they stood; a military doctrine, that with the advantage of hindsight might have proven a bit rash.
> 
> The uniforms
> 
> View attachment 162523
> 
> 
> The Carolean uniform was among many variants of the Swedish Standard Uniform introduced by Charles XI. The great coats were blue with yellow cuffs. The breeches were white, and the vest yellow. Many regiments had variations of the uniform, for example the dragoons of Bohuslän had green coats and the regiment of Närke-Värmland had red cuffs. The artillery had grey coats with blue cuffs They wore tricorne hats or a special cap called a Karpus.
> 
> The infantry usually had a flint musket, although older versions still were in use. They were also fitted with bayonets, rapiers (called värja or wärja) and a bag for ammunition. About one third of each company were equipped with pikes. Twelve men of each company were grenadiers. Each company consisted of 150 men. On occasion, two handed spike clubs were used during sieges. The cavalry usually had a rapier, two pistols and a carbine. The artillery had a smaller sword for close combat, called hirschfängare.
> 
> Organization
> 
> The Carolean army was organized into regiments according to region.
> 
> Cavalry regiments, including the Jämtlands dragoon regiment, and the king's personal guards, the Livdrabanterna regiment
> Infantry regiments, including the Värmlands and Västerbottens regiment. Each company had twelwe grenadiers
> Artillery regiments
> The army also included a special unit called the Livdrabanterna (Royal Life Guard Corps). This was a special unit made up of some 100 men. It was under the personal command of King Charles XII, for which he was named captain. To become a private in the corps you had to attain the rank of Captain in the regular army. The king's second in command was a Colonel with the title of Kaptenlöjtnant (Lieutenant Captain). This corps fought to the bitter end, and some of its veterans carried Charles XII's coffin on its arrival to the capital for the burial in 1719.
> 
> The infantry
> 
> Out in field
> 
> The rules were strict for the Carolean soldier. For example, stealing food from another soldier would lead to harsh punishment[clarification needed]. Looting, as often earlier had been a part of the soldiers' every day was forbidden; however, it occasionally occurred if it was necessary, for example a couple occasions at Narva and Lemberg[citation needed].
> 
> To take God's name in vain was amongst the worst crime a Carolean soldier could commit[citation needed], and the punishment for this was death, since it was very important to keep the morale high amongst the troops, and the Christian religion was a way to do this. To interrupt a moment of prayer would as well lead to death penalty. The Carolean soldier was told not to fear, since if God meant him to die, he would die no matter if he dodged the bullets or not. The Carolean offensive tactics needed firm discipline.
> 
> A soldier's daily ration should consist of 625 grams of dry bread, 850 grams of butter or pork, 1/3 liters of peas and 2.5 liters of beer. The butter or pork was often replaced by fish if available, Water was best avoided since it was often contaminated.
> 
> Tactics
> 
> The Carolean tactics almost exclusively relied on very aggressive shock tactic as the infantry and cavalry charged the enemy. When the bayonet was introduced, the pike was discarded in all European armies except the Swedish and Russian by 1700.
> 
> The infantry shock attack operated as follows: The two rear ranks of musketeers were ordered to shoot when "you could see the white in the enemies eye," a range of roughly 50 meters, and then to draw their swords before the battalion resumed their attack. The two foremost ranks then discharged at a range of roughly 20 meters before drawing their swords and the charge began. At this range, the powerful muskets usually felled many enemy troops and was demoralizing to them. Directly after the volley the Swedes charged the enemy ranks with pikes, bayonets and rapiers. Note that the pikes were used as an offensive weapon: in close combat they had the advantage over their foes' weapons thanks to their range. After the bayonet was introduced in the Carolean army (1696–1706), the final volley was delayed until the soldiers were inside bayonet range.
> 
> Every infantry battalion had grenadiers attached. They supported the infantry attack by lobbing grenades from the flanks. They also formed units of their own. They were otherwise equipped like infantry.
> 
> Thus, in the latter half of the 17:th century, the major difference between the Swedish army and those common on the continent was the relative lack of firepower and the use of pikes and sabers. Sweden and Russia were the only countries at the time using pikes. In contemporary Europe infantry was equipped with a musket while in the Swedish army every third man had a pike. The pikemen were normally deployed 4 men deep with musketeers of equal depth on the sides. The pike was used to repulse cavalry and to break the enemy lines as they charged.
> 
> View attachment 162519
> 
> @AUSTERLITZ - here's another fan of Sabaton, though I prefer heavier metal such as Amon Amarth
> 
> View attachment 162520
> 
> 
> View attachment 162521
> 
> 
> Of course, the Swedish Empire also made effective use of Landschneckt mercenaries:
> 
> View attachment 162524
> 
> 
> View attachment 162525
> 
> 
> And Finnish Hackapells
> View attachment 162526
> 
> 
> This should help summarize the military of the Swedish Empire:
> View attachment 162527



Yeah,am a fan of the carolean army myself.Even did a battle report with in them.
BATTLE REPORT #14 POLTAVA CAMPAIGN 1709
Ok,it was poltava-not their finest hour.But hope to do breitenfield,fraustadt or narva someday soon.
Yeah i like amon amarth too.I'm not really a hardcore band follower,i like sabaton partly because of the historical context of their songs.


----------



## Aepsilons

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Yeah,am a fan of the carolean army myself.Even did a battle report with in them.
> BATTLE REPORT #14 POLTAVA CAMPAIGN 1709
> Ok,it was poltava-not their finest hour.But hope to do breitenfield,fraustadt or narva someday soon.
> Yeah i like amon amarth too.I'm not really a hardcore band follower,i like sabaton partly because of the historical context of their songs.



Definitely the Swedish Empire had a long arm during those days. For me, the Swedish Army shined during the Battle of Narva, it was such a massive loss for the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *The handsome soldiers of Sweden*
> 
> 
> View attachment 162528
> 
> (oh mein god, i think i'm having a heart ak ak ak ak...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 162529
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162531
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162532
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162533



Helmet is very similar to WW1 german empire pickelhaube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> *The handsome soldiers of Sweden*
> 
> 
> View attachment 162528
> 
> (oh mein god, i think i'm having a heart ak ak ak ak...)
> 
> 
> View attachment 162529
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162531
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162532
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 162533



Sweden does the world proud
















Of course, Norway does good too:










And Finland:










And this is why no wars find the Nordic nations. War is about the last thing that comes to mind when I see such beauty.

@A.P. Richelieu - the RBS70 is a fantastic missile, but laser jamming technologies do exist.

Systems Help Block Laser Guided Missiles | Systems & Subsystems content from Defense Electronics Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Sweden does the world proud
> View attachment 162535
> 
> 
> View attachment 162536
> 
> 
> View attachment 162537
> 
> 
> Of course, Norway does good too:
> View attachment 162538
> 
> 
> View attachment 162539
> 
> 
> And Finland:
> View attachment 162540
> 
> 
> View attachment 162541
> 
> 
> And this is why no wars find the Nordic nations. War is about the last thing that comes to mind when I see such beauty.




Are Swedes mostly blondes? I always thought Scandinavians were red-heads.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Are Swedes mostly blondes? I always thought Scandinavians were red-heads.



It's a strange article, but the stats are correct, most Swedes are blond.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/29/f...-go-to-colorist-for-swedish-blondes.html?_r=0

_“Most women in Sweden are dirty blond, and I would say 96 percent color their hair,” said Ms. Bayoumi, herself naturally brunet. “You’re born blond, and as you get older, it gets a little darker, a little ashier.”_

I'll try to find a more reputable source.

Red hair is common for men, mainly in the BEARD!!! department:











Also @Nihonjin1051 if you can grow a BEARD!!! like this, you may be able to apply for honorary Nord status.











@Nihonjin1051 - it's all red beards!

*I have some German ancestry too, given I have dark brown hair, but grow a red beard!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

An evolution of Swedish artillery guns:














































The Archer can fire the Excalibur munition:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenon54 out

Seems like Vikings only took the pretty women to their journeys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> It's a strange article, but the stats are correct, most Swedes are blond.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/29/f...-go-to-colorist-for-swedish-blondes.html?_r=0
> 
> _“Most women in Sweden are dirty blond, and I would say 96 percent color their hair,” said Ms. Bayoumi, herself naturally brunet. “You’re born blond, and as you get older, it gets a little darker, a little ashier.”_
> 
> I'll try to find a more reputable source.
> 
> Red hair is common for men, mainly in the BEARD!!! department:
> 
> View attachment 162542
> 
> 
> View attachment 162543
> 
> 
> Also @Nihonjin1051 if you can grow a BEARD!!! like this, you may be able to apply for honorary Nord status.
> 
> View attachment 162544
> 
> 
> View attachment 162545
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 - it's all red beards!
> 
> *I have some German ancestry too, given I have dark brown hair, but grow a red beard!




he he he! Very Viking-looking!


----------



## l'ingénieur

Too bad they don't really need to use any of their army...which is actually a good thing


----------



## Aepsilons

*Norwegian air force films 'near miss' with Russian fighter jet*


OSLO: A Norwegian warplane had a "near miss" with a Russian fighter jet north of Norway, the Nordic nation's military said Tuesday (Dec 2) after showing a video of the incident, which backed a complaint made to Moscow.

"The Russian pilot's behaviour was not quite normal," Norwegian armed forces spokesman Brynjar Stordal told AFP, commenting on a 26-second film clip released Sunday which appeared to show a fighter jet suddenly cut in front of a Norwegian F-16.

The incident added to climbing tensions between Russia and NATO member states in recent months, underlined by claims of other recent near misses with Russian military jets.

In the air force clip supplied by Norway's military, the Norwegian pilot shouts "What the hell!" before veering away sharply from the other jet which Norway identified as a Russian MiG-31 that came to within 20 metres of the F-16.

"We don't know if it was a miscalculation or if he deliberately put himself in the path of our F-16," said Stordal, adding that Norway's armed forces had informed Russia that the incident was "undesirable".

The close encounter occurred in international airspace "north of Norway" but the armed forces did not say when.

Unlike neighbouring non-aligned Sweden, Norway - a NATO member - has not reported any airspace incursions by Russia in recent years and gauges the level of Russian air force activity in the area as "pretty normal or a little more" than usual.

So far this year Norway has scrambled its air force 43 times to identify 69 Russian planes, compared to 41 incidents involving 58 planes in 2013.

NATO Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg said last month that the alliance had reported 400 intercepts of Russian military flights so far this year - a 50 percent increase compared to 2013 - and complained that Russian jets flying without sharing their flight plans posed a danger to commercial air traffic.

Norwegian air force films 'near miss' with Russian fighter jet - Channel NewsAsia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Anyone watch the TV series Viking?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Is Russia not considered a Nordic country? Murmansk is to the north of Sweden I think.


----------



## Aepsilons

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Anyone watch the TV series Viking?



Am watching 2nd season! Love Ragnar Lothbrok, but my favorite character in the series has got to be Lagertha...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Superboy said:


> Is Russia not considered a Nordic country? Murmansk is to the north of Sweden I think.



_"The *Nordic countries* are a geographical and cultural region in Northern Europe and the North Atlantic. It consists of five countries (Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Norway and Sweden) as well as their autonomous regions (the Åland Islands, the Faroe Islands and Greenland). The Nordic countries have much in common in their way of life, history, language and social structure. Politically, Nordic countries do not form a separate entity, but they co-operate in the Nordic Council."_

I don't see Russia included. It's not Nordic, don't bring it into this thread or I will ask for moderator assistance to remove it.

Every Swedish, Norwegian and Finnish soldier is ski trained.

Swedish Ski Troops










Swedish CV 90 and accompanying troops - part of the Cold Response 2014 exercise





Norwegian Ski Troops





Norwegian tank at Cold Response 2014





Norwegian pilot at Cold Response 2014





Finnish Troops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Superboy

SvenSvensonov said:


> _"The *Nordic countries* are a geographical and cultural region in Northern Europe and the North Atlantic. It consists of five countries (Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Norway and Sweden) as well as their autonomous regions (the Åland Islands, the Faroe Islands and Greenland). The Nordic countries have much in common in their way of life, history, language and social structure. Politically, Nordic countries do not form a separate entity, but they co-operate in the Nordic Council."_
> 
> I don't see Russia included. It's not Nordic, don't bring it into this thread or I will ask for moderator assistance to remove it.




All the Nordic countries are Germanic except for Finland which is Uralic. Russia is way closer to Germanic than Finland is.

Finnish super soldier 






hot Finnish woman soldiers, don't know if the same one


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Superboy said:


> All the Nordic countries are Germanic except for Finland which is Uralic. Russia is way closer to Germanic than Finland is.
> 
> Finnish super soldier



I have given you the only answer you need. If Russia is included in this thread, I will ask @Hakan to remove it and you. Don't bring Russia into this thread. Understand?

From Cold Response 2014

Norwegian Coastal Ranger





Danish Soldier





Skjold Class





Even British Royal Marines get in on the action





Norwegian Infantry and Leopard Tanks (in the foreground is a CV9030)





Norwegian Soldier Marking a Location for a Dog to Search





Norwegian F-16s





Norwegian Special Forces





Norwegian Coastal Rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Superboy

Finnish F-18

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

The landscapes of the nordic countries are f*cking amazing !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Superboy

Gabriel92 said:


> The landscapes of the nordic countries are f*cking amazing !




Warm but very little light. Light colored eyes needed to see.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

More Pics from Cold Response 2014

Norwegian Coastal Rangers






Norwegian Home Guard





Norwegian Soldier





Norwegian Coastal Rangers





Norwegian Coastal Rangers





Chemical Protection Gear





Even Dutch Marines were Invited to Cold Response 2014





Norwegian Army Helo





Yep, even the French got an Invite

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMDR

Swedish Sniper Team





Throwback: AK4s and M/68 "Miniman" AT





Swedish soldier with AK5C





Swedish EOD disarming a AP mine





Swedish Combat Engineers





Finnish SF









Finnish Jaegers on Patrol in Afghanistan




Finnish Naval Boarding Team





Norwegian Naval SF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Superboy

Finnish F-18 video


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Finland is an oddity of the Nordic Nations... it uses Russian equipment.

Finnish T-72s










And Russian BMPs





Sweden and Norway use the Leopard

Swedish Leopard 2





Norwegian Leopard 1





And tank recovery vehicles... better luck next time Norway





Norway and Sweden both use the CV 90





Sweden even had an experiemental tank design, the UDES XX-20

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Audio

SvenSvensonov said:


> Swedish SAAB A109



Don't mean to nitpick but that's not a SAAB.


----------



## Aepsilons

*Royal Danish Navy*






























Danish sailors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Audio said:


> Don't mean to nitpick but that's not a SAAB.



You're right, I saw that SAAB won a contract to maintain the Augusta A109 and got them mixed up.

Turbomeca, Saab sign A109 LUH contract - News - Shephard

Also, for Norway, and This is just embarrassing

*The F-35 Can't Run On Warm Gas From A Fuel Truck That Sat In The Sun*






The F-35 program continues to work through a litany of problems, but this one is almost laughable. According to the USAF, the troubled fighter cannot use gas from standard green colored USAF fuel trucks if it has been sitting in the sun. Considering that these jets will most likely find themselves operating in the desert or in somewhere in the scorching Pacific, this is a big problem.

Sadly, the answer for the F-35's fuel finicky conundrum, one of many heat related issues with the jets since their testing began, is being addressed outside of the F-35 aircraft itself, in the form of repainting standard USAF fuel trucks with bright white solar reflective paint.

Clearly it is not tactical in any way to be driving a giant white potential fuel-bomb around a battle zone. This is especially true considering that the F-35B variant is supposed to operate 'forward' from austere fields. Still, the solar reflective paint job, that costs around four grand for each truck, seems to be less expensive than fixing the issue on the jet itself, as there is no word of that happening.






Senior Airman Jacob Hartman, of the 56th Logistics Readiness Squadron (LRS), a fuels distribution operator at Luke AFB, describes the situation:

_"We painted the refuelers white to reduce the temperature of fuel being delivered to the F-35 Lightning II joint strike fighter... The F-35 has a fuel temperature threshold and may not function properly if the fuel temperature is too high, so after collaborating with other bases and receiving waiver approval from (the Air Education Training Command), we painted the tanks white."_

Chief Master Sgt. Ralph Resch, the 56th LRS fuels manager added:

_"We are taking proactive measures to mitigate any possible aircraft shutdowns due to high fuel temperatures in the future. It ensures the F-35 is able to meet its sortie requirements... This is the short-term goal to cool the fuel for the F-35; however, the long-term fix is to have parking shades for the refuelers."_

Luke AFB is not the first base to run into this issue, with Edwards AFB discovering the problem and initiating the fuel truck repaint solution some time ago. The USAF has some hope that the reflective paint process can be applied to a similar green color as the standard issue refueling trucks used by the USAF. A test will soon occur with a white truck and a green truck, with both being painted with a special solar reflective coating, to see if the green truck plus the reflective coating will keep the F-35's life-force cool enough under the sun for the jet not to have to shut down immediately after start-up due to heating issues.

What is most telling about this strange story is that the USAF thinks a long-term solution to the F-35's warm fuel problem is to park their fuel trucks under purpose-built shade structures. Yet isn't fixing the aircraft's low fuel temperature 'threshold' issue itself more of an honest, robust and logical solution? Like so many things F-35, maybe the operating margins are just too thin for an affordable aircraft-based fix to be plausible.

The F-35 channels its strong thermal loads, accumulated by the powerful avionics and sub-systems on-board, as well as the engine, into its fuel. So really, the fuel works as a giant heat sink. If the fuel is already warm upon start-up, there is less capacity to exchange the heat from their aircraft's simmering systems. Therefore the jet must shut down or risk overheating. A clever design that most likely lightens up the jet and leaves extra room for weapons and fuel, but one that may have very little room for adaptation.

The simple fact that the F-35 is one finicky eater even after many years of development and costly design changes, along with the reality that bright white fuel trucks may become standard issue on F-35 flightlines, are just more sorry reminders of how this supposedly super-capable fighter will come with a long list of limitations and operational caveats, along with its one and a half trillion dollar bill.






From The F-35 Can't Run On Warm Gas From A Fuel Truck That Sat In The Sun 






Fortunately, it doesn't get too warm in Norway!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

*Royal Norwegian Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Audio

SvenSvensonov said:


> You're right, I saw that SAAB won a contract to maintain the Augusta A109 and got them mixed up.



Good thread. Also, for Finland, where you say it produces only in cooperation with others, they do wheeled APC's (Patria) and assault rifles (some AK derivative) on their own.

Swedish live fire exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

*Royal Swedish Army's Elite King's Guard *


*



*


*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Companies Submit Final Proposals for Denmark Armored Vehicles*

One of Europe’s most important armored vehicle export contests moved closer to resolution today when four manufacturers delivered best and final offers covering five different platforms to the Danish Ministry of Defence.

Denmark is looking for a fleet of wheeled or tracked vehicles to replace aging M113 armored personnel carriers.

Numbers are uncertain at this stage. Denmark included options for 206, 360 and 450 machines built in six configurations in their requirements.

Industry executives reckon the current focus appears to be leaning toward an initial buy of 206 machines.

The competition pits tracked contenders BAE Systems Hagglunds with its CV90 Armadillo, Flensburger Fahrzeugbau Gesellschaft (FFG) with the PMMC G5, and General Dynamics European Land Systems ASCOD against 8x8 wheeled rivals Nexter with the Vehicule Blindé Combat d’Infanterie (VBCI) and General Dynamics with the Piranha V.

BAE, FFG and Nexter confirmed they have submitted a final offer. General Dynamics declined to comment.

Companies submitted original bids in 2012 with the current contenders shortlisted in February 2013.

One industry executive said the competition is important in its own right because it’s a buyer’s market for armored vehicles in Europe right now, but winning the deal could also have wider significance.

“The contract could be a potential gateway into a market for the large number of M113s coming up for replacement; a good chunk of those will involve high-end users like the Danes,” said the executive, who asked not to be named.

The Danish decision probably won’t answer the perennial tracks-versus-wheels argument, but it might provide a pointer or two as to which way the debate is moving, particularly as the selected vehicle will likely have to operate in extremes of climate from the Arctic to the desert.

One French source said there was informal feedback that the wheeled vehicles outperformed the tracked during a 17-week trial of all the vehicles last year.

That view needs to be balanced by pictures that appeared on the web last year of a French Army VBCI stuck in sand during operations in Mali.

Other executives said there was no indication from the Danes about which vehicles performed well and which performed poorly.

All three tracked contenders used rubber band tracks during the trials rather than conventional steel. Although the rubber tracks were not mandated they are an option in the Danish requirement.

The Danes have experience with the new track material during operations in Afghanistan.

Rubber tracks make life easier for the occupants of the vehicle and the vehicles themselves by reducing vibration as well as other performance benefits.

The Danes have previously said they wouldn’t split the buy between tracks and wheels, and industry executives spoken to by Defense News said there was no indication that policy was about to change.

Denmark’s Defence Acquisition and Logistics Organisation (DALO) had hoped to have the contractor selected by now, but plans to make a decision earlier this year were blown off course, in part due to drawn out discussions between the Danes and the European Union over what the offset package for the vehicle could look like under tightened regulations.

A spokesman for DALO said new guidelines for defense sector offsets had come into force in July.

If the procurement process stays on target, the winning supplier could be named and under contract by the end of May 2015.

The spokesman said the armored vehicle has “ a current in service date of around 2018.”

Denmark faces a general election before mid-September next year, possibly in the spring, but with the armored vehicle program having broad support across the political parties as part of the nation’s 2013-2017 defense agreement, the advent of a new government is not expected to impact the program significantly.

Signed contracts have been returned to DALO by the rival bidders as part of their best and final offers so it appears there will be little need for drawn out contract negotiations once the winner is selected.

The armored vehicle competition is one of two best and final offers Nexter has on the table.

In October, Nexter submitted its truck-mounted 155mm/52-caliber Caesar cannon in a best and final offer for Denmark’s artillery tender, the source said. The French gun is up against the Samsung K9 Thunder and Elbit Atmos.

The Danish Army request for 15 guns and options for six more units may seem small but Denmark is highly active in the field, and winning the artillery order is seen as a significant international reference.

From Companies Submit Final Proposals for Denmark Armored Vehicles | Defense News | defensenews.com

Pictures and specs of the competitors:

*Pirhana V*





*Weight* 30 t
*Length* 8 m
*Width* 2.99 m
*Height* 2.34 m
*Crew* 3 (+ 8 passengers)
*Main
armament*
1 × ATK 30mm chain gun
*Secondary
armament*
1 × M151 Protector
1 × LEDS-150 hard kill
*Engine* MTU 6V199 TE21
430 kW
*Power/weight* 15 kW/t
*Suspension* Hydropneumatic
*Operational
range*
550 km
*Speed* 100 km/h

*VBCI*





*Weight* VCI: 25.6 t (normal combat load).
VPC: 23.3 t (normal combat load).
*Length* 7.6 m
*Width* 2.98 m
*Height* 3 m
*Crew* 3 + 9-man combat team
*Armour* 14.5 mm API [2]
*Main
armament*
M811 25 mm x 137 mm NATO cannon
*Secondary
armament*
co-axial 7.62 mm NATO machine gun
*Engine* Renault Diesel
550 hp (410 kW)
*Suspension* Wheel
*Operational
range*
750 km (470 mi)
*Speed* 100 km/h (62 mph)

*ASCOD*





*Weight* 28 tonnes (30.9 short tons)
*Length* 6.83 m (22 ft)
*Width* 3.64 m (12 ft)
*Height* 2.43 m (8 ft)
*Crew* 3 + 8 passengers
*Main
armament*
30 mm Mauser MK 30-2
*Secondary
armament*
MG3 7.62 mm (Pizarro)
MG74 7.62 mm (Ulan)
*Engine* Diesel
600 hp (Pizarro)
720 hp (Ulan)
*Suspension* torsion bar
*Speed* Road: 72 km/h

*PMMC G5*





Weight (kg)
25000
Payload (kg)
6500
Engine power output (h.p.)
560
Max. road speed (km/h)
72
Max. road range (km)
600

*CV 90*





*Specifications
Weight* 23–35 tonnes (Mk0 to MkIII)
*Length* 6.55 m
*Width* 3.1 m
*Height* 2.7 m
*Crew* 3 (commander, gunner, driver)
8 troopers
*Main
armament*
40mm Bofors Autocannon,
30mm Bushmaster Cannon (MkI & MkII export model) or 35mm/50 Bushmaster Cannon (MkIII export model)
*Secondary
armament*
7.62 mm Browning machine gun
6× 76 mm grenade launchers
*Engine* Scania DSI 14 litres or DSI 16, V8 Diesel
550–810 hp (410–595 kW) 2,300 Nm
*Power/weight* 24.1 hp/tonne
*Transmission* Automatic
*Suspension* torsion bar
*Operational
range*
320 km
*Speed* 70 km/h

*Norway has also selected the CV90*

*CV90 multicarrier vehicle to Norwegian Army*

BAE Systems Haggulands has delivered the third CV90 armoured combat vehicle to the Norwegian Army. Known as the MultiC in the Norwegian service, the multicarrier vehicle was delivered as part of contract signed by the company in June 2012. Valued at £500m, it involves an upgrade to the army's existing 103-vehicle CV9030 fleet and the manufacture 41 new vehicles, giving the army a total of 144 CV90s in five different configurations to undertake different functions, including mortar carrier and logistics roles.The vehicles include 74 infantry fighting variants, 21 reconnaissance, 15 command and 16 engineering, as well as 16 multirole and two driver training vehicles.

Norwegian Army CV90 project leader colonel Ragnar Wennevik said: "Norway will have the next generation CV90 and the world's most advanced IFV (infantry fighting vehicle), [which is] a low risk, proven solution.

"We are proud that our army takes onboard the five different configurations of CV90 from 2015 onwards, on time and on budget."

BAE collaborated with the Norwegian Army and industry, including Kongsberg Defence and Aerospace and Ritek, to execute work under the contract.

The first and second variant, namely the infantry fighting variant and engineering vehicle (STING), were delivered to the army at the company's facilities in Ornskoldsvik, Sweden, in February and September, respectively.

According to BAE, the new vehicle fleet will feature significantly enhanced protection, survivability, situational awareness, intelligence and interoperability, based on experiences drawn from the Norwegian Army's combat operations in Afghanistan.

The vehicles are expected to enhance the operational capabilities of Norway's armoured and telemark battalions.

In addition to Norway, the CV90 vehicles have also been selected by other Nordic nations, including Sweden, Denmark and Finland, as well as Switzerland and the Netherlands.

From Full story - Norwaynews.com

*And as I believe should be customary, I'll provide a few pictures (of the CV9040) too. Also, the CV90 comes in different variants. There's the CV9040, the CV90120, the CV90 Armadillo, the CV90 Sting and the CV90 AMOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Cold Response 2010 Pics















Hej!!! Norway's the other direction




















Dutch got an invite... they brought a sub!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Cold Response 2012 Pics











Brits at Cold Response... on-board HMS Illustrious, off the coast of Norway





Dutch at Cold Response 2012





Modern day Viking invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Kustjägarna - Coastal Rangers (Some Norwegian, Some Swedish, all bada**)*

Assault Divers - the caption says "Profession - Frogman"
*




*

Underwater demolitions - EOD
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
Bada** Pic from Cold Response 2009. He's a member of the Kystjegerkommandoen.








Bordningsstyrkan - Marine Boarding Unit (STALKER exoskeleton anyone???)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Flygbasjägarna - **Swedish Air Force Rangers*






Angry or not, that's still a cute dog!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

SvenSvensonov said:


> Sweden does the world proud
> View attachment 162535
> 
> 
> View attachment 162536
> 
> 
> View attachment 162537
> 
> 
> Of course, Norway does good too:
> View attachment 162538
> 
> 
> View attachment 162539
> 
> 
> And Finland:
> View attachment 162540
> 
> 
> View attachment 162541
> 
> 
> And this is why no wars find the Nordic nations. War is about the last thing that comes to mind when I see such beauty.
> 
> @A.P. Richelieu - the RBS70 is a fantastic missile, but laser jamming technologies do exist.
> 
> Systems Help Block Laser Guided Missiles | Systems & Subsystems content from Defense Electronics Magazine


The article says that the system "blocks laser guided missiles", but if you read up on the systems they describe,
they are all laser based systems designed to block missiles with an infrared seeker.
RBS-70 rides on a beam, so you have to block the path of the beam, or somehow "blind" the laser.
Since you dont have to aim directly on the aircraft until the very last moment,
how is the aircraft going to detect the beam?


----------



## SvenSvensonov

A.P. Richelieu said:


> The article says that the system "blocks laser guided missiles", but if you read up on the systems they describe,
> they are all laser based systems designed to block missiles with an infrared seeker.
> RBS-70 rides on a beam, so you have to block the path of the beam, or somehow "blind" the laser.
> Since you dont have to aim directly on the aircraft until the very last moment,
> how is the aircraft going to detect the beam?



Lasers are IR measures though, a laser isn't a mass of photons being pumped out of an emitter, it's beam is comprised of different types of electro-magnetic and thermal radiation. You can override or even jam the beam using a system like the CIRCM or Russian Shtora, by broadcasting your own directional laser beam to scramble the incoming one. Blinding the laser emitter is an option, smoke grenades are used on tanks to block air and land based laser emitters, but on aircraft, their laser defense countermeasures are lasers themselves. Lasers, being thermal (heat) and not photon (light) energy can also be used against IR missiles by using the heat generated from the laser to lure away the missile.

Given a laser is IR energy and not light, defenses are often referred to as IR countermeasures, but are a reference to a laser emanation and not IR guidance. It's confusing, the terminology is easy to mistake or misinterpret, but this is the accurate description. If you would like me to go further in-depth into an analysis and explanation, let me know and I would be happy to oblige.

Here's a Russian tank-based laser-jamming system that uses smoke grenades and beam-jamming to defeat ATGMs.

Shtora-1 Active Protection System

*Finnish Soldiers*




















*Swedish Soldiers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Norwegian Soldiers
*
@Norwegian - tell your guys to stop being so AWESOME!!! You're making us Swedes look like smucks!
*











































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Danish Soldiers*











*Swedish Soldiers*











*Norwegian Soldiers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Norwegian Soldiers*

Seriously @Norwegian - stop being so bada**... damn do the Norwegians look good!































+Delta Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

@SvenSvensonov ,

Do you think the combined navies of Sweden, Norway, Finland, Denmark, Estonia, Iceland can stave off Russian naval units in the Russian Baltic Fleet?


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @SvenSvensonov ,
> 
> Do you think the combined navies of Sweden, Norway, Finland, Denmark, Estonia, Iceland can stave off Russian naval units in the Russian Baltic Fleet?



Yes, and for one very important reason. The Nordic nation's militaries are attached to the EU Battlegroup. The Nords aren't going into a fight alone.

EU Battlegroup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Any war including the NBG will end up involving the EU Battlegroup as a whole, as since many of those members are members of NATO, the US and major non-NATO partners such as Japan and Australia will be involved as well if NATO article 5 is evoked by an attacked nation. Ship for ship, the Russians outnumber the Nordic nations substantially, but the Nordic nations have always relied more on peace, and technology if peace can't be had, to defend their nations. What they lack in quantity they make up for in quality. Also, the Nordic nation, knowing Russia is their most likely adversary, tailor their entire defense strategy and procurement plans towards defeating the Russian threat. They know how to fight the Russians.

In the Baltic, Russia would be surrounded by very angry, very well equipped and trained militaries that are designed specifically to defeat it. Russia will lose a conventional war and can't win a nuclear conflict either as France, the UK and US all have nuclear weapons to defend the EU Battlegroup from defeat.

This is Russia's strength in the Baltic:

*Submarines: 2*
2 attack submarines

*Warships: 52*
2 destroyers, 2 frigates, 4 corvettes, 4 guided missile corvettes, 6 small ASW ships, 8 guided missile boats, 5 base minesweepers, 9 inshore minesweepers, 4 landing ships, 2 small landing ships, 6 landing crafts

Add supporting long-range aircraft and civilian support assets (ISR, replenishment, disguised torpedo boats), plus the threat of the Northern fleet being called into action and the threat is daunting to say the least.

Fortunately for the EU Battlegroup, it has experience with the Russian Air and Naval aviation units

Baltic Air Policing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And experience with the Russian Navy

Royal Navy patrol ship forced to intercept two Russian military landing craft | Daily Mail Online

While they don't currently have any, the Russians could dust-off the "Torpedo Trawler" concept to harass the NBG assets.

Cold War Tech: Soviet Torpedo Trawlers | Defense Tech

However, while the EU could stave-off a Russian attack on its own, the US is around to make sure the Russians don't even try.

United States Sixth Fleet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And here's a brief rundown of the military strength of nations under the EU Battlegroup

Military of the European Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



**I'm getting really, really tied of having posts merged with existing ones!!! These are supposed to be two separate posts!!! Sorry, for the inconvenience.*

*Saab Secures Up To $328M In Swedish, French Defense Deals*

Swedish defense firm Saab Group has secured contracts to supply the French armed forces with a new shoulder-launched weapon system and the Swedish military with new submarine sensor systems, worth up to a combined 2.47 billion kronor ($328 million), it announced Monday.

Under the terms of the Swedish deal, valued at 420 million kronor, Saab will provide its home country’s Defense Material Administration, or FMV, with sensor systems for two types of submarines, both manufactured by Saab unit Saab Kockums, while under the French deal, it will supply several models of the Roquette Nouvelle Generation, a shoulder-mounted, general purpose recoilless weapon meant to be used by all three French military branches, it said.

The French contract is worth an initial 295 million kronor for 2015, with eight consecutive annual options potentially taking the program through to 2024, the announcement claimed. If exercised, the total value of the contract will reach 2.05 billion kronor, with the deal serving as the current “single most important program” for disposable shoulder-launched weapons across the globe, Gorgen Johansson, head of Saab’s dynamics unit, said in a statement Monday.

“The French requirements are comprehensive and exacting, and we are proud that [the French defense procurement agency] has chosen Saab for this important contract,” Johansson said.

As part of the contract, to be carried out in conjunction with French weapons firm Nexter, Saab will supply anti-armor, anti-structure and anti-personnel models of the Roquette NG — all variants of Saab’s AT4CS weapons family — as well related logistics and training support, according to the company.

The Swedish submarine deal covers upgrades for two existing diesel-electric Gotland-class submarines, and sensor fitouts for two upcoming “A26-type” submarines, serving as part of a broader agreement between the Swedish military and Saab announced in June, covering all underwater capabilities for the Swedish armed forces between 2015 and 2024, the company said.

No production orders have yet been placed for any A26-type vessels, Saab noted, after the FMV in February canceled its procurement plans for the next-generation model — designed as an upgrade on Gotland-class vessels — citing excessive costs for the program under Kockums’ previous parent, ThyssenKrupp AG, and instead approached Saab for an alternative.

However, a number of Kockums employees jumped ship to Saab in the wake of that decision, and ThyssenKrupp agreed to sell the company to Saab in June, with the deal finalized in July, raising prospects that the program will be revived.

As such, the FMV’s order for the sensor systems — used to identify other vessels, detect threats and provide navigation support — is meant to skirt the long lead times necessary to procure sensor components from outside suppliers, and allow for timely movement towards building any scheduled A26 vessels in future, according to Monday's announcement.

Monday’s deals top off a busy recent period for the defense contractor, which has announced a range of deals around the globe, most prominently *a $5.4 billion contract*to provide the Brazilian Air Force with 36 Gripen NG jet fighters, announced in late October.

In November, it announced a teaming agreement with Indonesian government-owned manufacturer PT Pindad, and a supply deal with the U.S. Underwater Hazardous Device Team to provide remote-controlled underwater explosives disposal vehicles, among other deals.

From Saab Secures Up To $328M In Swedish, French Defense Deals - Law360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


> Yes, and for one very important reason. The Nordic nation's militaries are attached to the EU Battlegroup. The Nords aren't going into a fight alone.
> 
> EU Battlegroup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Any war including the NBG will end up involving the EU Battlegroup as a whole, as since many of those members are members of NATO, the US and major non-NATO partners such as Japan and Australia will be involved as well if NATO article 5 is evoked by an attacked nation. Ship for ship, the Russians outnumber the Nordic nations substantially, but the Nordic nations have always relied more on peace, and technology if peace can't be had, to defend their nations. What they lack in quantity they make up for in quality. Also, the Nordic nation, knowing Russia is their most likely adversary, tailor their entire defense strategy and procurement plans towards defeating the Russian threat. They know how to fight the Russians.
> 
> In the Baltic, Russia would be surrounded by very angry, very well equipped and trained militaries that are designed specifically to defeat it. Russia will lose a conventional war and can't win a nuclear conflict either as France, the UK and US all have nuclear weapons to defend the EU Battlegroup from defeat.
> 
> This is Russia's strength in the Baltic:
> 
> *Submarines: 2*
> 2 attack submarines
> 
> *Warships: 52*
> 2 destroyers, 2 frigates, 4 corvettes, 4 guided missile corvettes, 6 small ASW ships, 8 guided missile boats, 5 base minesweepers, 9 inshore minesweepers, 4 landing ships, 2 small landing ships, 6 landing crafts
> 
> Add supporting long-range aircraft and civilian support assets (ISR, replenishment, disguised torpedo boats), plus the threat of the Northern fleet being called into action and the threat is daunting to say the least.
> 
> Fortunately for the EU Battlegroup, it has experience with the Russian Air and Naval aviation units
> 
> Baltic Air Policing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And experience with the Russian Navy
> 
> Royal Navy patrol ship forced to intercept two Russian military landing craft | Daily Mail Online
> 
> While they don't currently have any, the Russians could dust-off the "Torpedo Trawler" concept to harass the NBG assets.
> 
> Cold War Tech: Soviet Torpedo Trawlers | Defense Tech
> 
> However, while the EU could stave-off a Russian attack on its own, the US is around to make sure the Russians don't even try.
> 
> United States Sixth Fleet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And here's a brief rundown of the military strength of nations under the EU Battlegroup
> 
> Military of the European Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> **I'm getting really, really tied of having posts merged with existing ones!!! These are supposed to be two separate posts!!! Sorry, for the inconvenience.*
> 
> *Saab Secures Up To $328M In Swedish, French Defense Deals*
> 
> Swedish defense firm Saab Group has secured contracts to supply the French armed forces with a new shoulder-launched weapon system and the Swedish military with new submarine sensor systems, worth up to a combined 2.47 billion kronor ($328 million), it announced Monday.
> 
> Under the terms of the Swedish deal, valued at 420 million kronor, Saab will provide its home country’s Defense Material Administration, or FMV, with sensor systems for two types of submarines, both manufactured by Saab unit Saab Kockums, while under the French deal, it will supply several models of the Roquette Nouvelle Generation, a shoulder-mounted, general purpose recoilless weapon meant to be used by all three French military branches, it said.
> 
> The French contract is worth an initial 295 million kronor for 2015, with eight consecutive annual options potentially taking the program through to 2024, the announcement claimed. If exercised, the total value of the contract will reach 2.05 billion kronor, with the deal serving as the current “single most important program” for disposable shoulder-launched weapons across the globe, Gorgen Johansson, head of Saab’s dynamics unit, said in a statement Monday.
> 
> “The French requirements are comprehensive and exacting, and we are proud that [the French defense procurement agency] has chosen Saab for this important contract,” Johansson said.
> 
> As part of the contract, to be carried out in conjunction with French weapons firm Nexter, Saab will supply anti-armor, anti-structure and anti-personnel models of the Roquette NG — all variants of Saab’s AT4CS weapons family — as well related logistics and training support, according to the company.
> 
> The Swedish submarine deal covers upgrades for two existing diesel-electric Gotland-class submarines, and sensor fitouts for two upcoming “A26-type” submarines, serving as part of a broader agreement between the Swedish military and Saab announced in June, covering all underwater capabilities for the Swedish armed forces between 2015 and 2024, the company said.
> 
> No production orders have yet been placed for any A26-type vessels, Saab noted, after the FMV in February canceled its procurement plans for the next-generation model — designed as an upgrade on Gotland-class vessels — citing excessive costs for the program under Kockums’ previous parent, ThyssenKrupp AG, and instead approached Saab for an alternative.
> 
> However, a number of Kockums employees jumped ship to Saab in the wake of that decision, and ThyssenKrupp agreed to sell the company to Saab in June, with the deal finalized in July, raising prospects that the program will be revived.
> 
> As such, the FMV’s order for the sensor systems — used to identify other vessels, detect threats and provide navigation support — is meant to skirt the long lead times necessary to procure sensor components from outside suppliers, and allow for timely movement towards building any scheduled A26 vessels in future, according to Monday's announcement.
> 
> Monday’s deals top off a busy recent period for the defense contractor, which has announced a range of deals around the globe, most prominently *a $5.4 billion contract*to provide the Brazilian Air Force with 36 Gripen NG jet fighters, announced in late October.
> 
> In November, it announced a teaming agreement with Indonesian government-owned manufacturer PT Pindad, and a supply deal with the U.S. Underwater Hazardous Device Team to provide remote-controlled underwater explosives disposal vehicles, among other deals.
> 
> From Saab Secures Up To $328M In Swedish, French Defense Deals - Law360



Thanks for that complete answer, @SvenSvensonov , was able to read more into the developments of the Swedish Navy and must admit my growing impression of its qualitative edge. The Swedes always have emphasized quality over general quantity with low quality.

Anyways, I read this article about how Saab is to deliver new sensor systems to the Swedish Navy. Great development , indeed. 

------------------------

The Swedish Defence Materiel Administration (FMV) has awarded a contract to Saab to deliver new sensor systems for the Royal Swedish Navy's two A26-type and two Gotland-class submarines.

The latest $55.8m order forms part of the letter of intent (LOI) signed on 9 June, covering Sweden's underwater capabilities, and refers to the 2015 to 2024 period.

However, neither a production order for A26-type submarines nor a modification order for Gotland-class vessels are included.

"The new submarine sensor systems detect threats and identify other submarines and surface vessels."
The deliveries, which are set to take lengthy lead-times, have been ordered in a timely approach to enable the FMV to proceed with its plans for the A26 next-generation submarine programme.

The new submarine sensor systems detect threats and identify other submarines and surface vessels, while providing navigation support.

In July, Saab received a $70m order from the FMV for the construction of the next-generation A26 submarines, in addition to mid-life updates to two Gotland-class submarines, as well as systems design and detailed construction.

A further LOI was signed by both parties regarding the work that will be offered to the Swedish Government for the development, design and production of submarines and other underwater systems.

Saab's selection follows the cancellation of Sweden's deal with ThyssenKrupp for the construction of new models and upgrades to some of its existing underwater fleet.

Saab to deliver sensor systems for Swedish submarines - Naval Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

SvenSvensonov said:


> Finland is an oddity of the Nordic Nations... it uses Russian equipment.
> 
> Finnish T-72s
> View attachment 162612



All Finnish T-72's were scrapped years ago.


Finnish soldiers training with recently purchased Stinger MANPAD's.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

So far I've added a lot of pictures, and a bit of history. Now, I want to provide some information on individual systems starting with the Swedish Navy Visby Class (though the info is a bit outdated as more then two are currently in service) and its RBS-15 AShM:

*Visby Class*

The country that gave us Volvos, Saabs and ABBA has developed what it claims is the world’s first fully operational stealth warship that is essentially invisible to radar.

The two Visby-class corvettes will enter service by the end of the year. They are made from composite materials and use Rolls-Royce water jets to make them electronically undetectable at more than eight miles in rough seas and more than 14 in calm waters. The ship’s acoustic and optical signatures are lowered by its non-magnetic hull that, like the F-117 Nighthawk, features large, flat surfaces and sharp angles. The water jets are 10 to 15 decibels quieter than propellers.

"It’s very hard for a submarine to detect a water jet vessel," Patric Hjorth, technical manager of the Swedish Defense Materiel Administration, told Naval-Technology.com. "It has a very different signature from a propeller-driven craft as it fades into the background."






Sweden has maintained military neutrality since the end of the Napoleonic Wars, but it saw foreign submarines make a spate of incursions into its territorial waters during the 1980s. That led the government to call for the development of a anti-submarine and mine-hunting vessel that could patrol coastal areas. The Swedish defense firm Kockums got the job and decided invisibility would be better than invincibility.

"A warship’s survivability can be built on one of two premises: invincibility or invisibility,’" the company says in a statement (pdf). "For nations with deep pockets and imposing military budgets, invincibility is the chosen high-ticket objective. For countries with more limited material resources, the more affordable choice must be invisibility, to which stealth is the obvious path."

That’s not to say the Visby corvettes lack muscle. Each is armed with eight anti-ship missiles, three torpedo tubes, multiple grenade launchers, depth charges, submarine homing torpedoes and a fully automatic 57mm "general purpose" gun.

They’re nimble, too. The plastic and carbon fiber hull displaces 600 tons of water, about half that of conventional, steel-hulled ships of a similar size. "The need for agility and a high top speed meant that a light weight was an essential factor," Hjorth says. "You actually need waterjets for these vessels, as they’re more efficient than propellers at high speeds."






The vessels are capable of speeds exceeding 35 knots. Propulsion comes from two diesel engines and four gas turbines that power a pair of water jets. Water jets are about 10 to 15 decibels quieter than props, and to further minimize noise the Visbys use impellers with seven blades instead of five. Some of the components are made of bronze instead of stainless steel to further reduce their magnetic signature.

The original plan called for six Visbys in two classes — one for surface combat and the others for submarine hunting and mine detection — but cutbacks in the early 1990s by the Swedish government cut the fleet to five vessels.






The Visby Class is equiped with eight RBS-15 MK2 AShMs:






*RBS-15*

The RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) was developed jointly by Diehl BGT Defence and Saab Bofors Dynamics. It is the latest variant of the RBS15 anti-ship missile family. The RBS15 Mk3 is in service or on order with Sweden, Germany, Poland and Finland.

Developed as an upgrade of combat proven RBS15 Mk2 missile, the Mk3 was successfully test fired at an FMV (the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration) test range in October 2008. The first missile was assembled outside Sweden in Germany in December that year.

The RBS15 Mk3 is a fire-and-forget, subsonic cruise type missile launched from ships and trucks. The missile can be used for anti-ship missions and land strikes.

*RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface orders and deliveries*
In September 2005, Germany ordered RBS15 anti-ship missiles to equip its new K130 corvettes. The deliveries began in March 2011 and the missile was officially rolled-out aboard the K130 corvette in September 2011.

In October 2006, Saab Bofors Dynamics was awarded a €110m contract to supply the RBS15 Mk3 missiles for Orkan Class fast patrol boats of the Polish Navy.

In November 2007, Saab and FMV signed a contract for the RBS15 Mk3 System to equip the Visby Class corvettes.

*Variations of RBS15 Mk3 missile*
The RBS15 Mk3 is available in three versions - ship-launched, truck-launched and air-launched. The ship-launched variant can be installed on small and large sized warships such as fast patrol boats, frigates and corvettes. The missile is easily integrated with the combat management system and can be operated as stand-alone or fully integrated architecture.

The air-to-ship launched version is suitable for modern fighter aircraft. The rapidly deployed truck-launched missile battery provides coastal defence against hostile forces. The highly mobile launch platforms allow the launch of the missile from hidden positions located far away from the coast.






*RBS15 Mk3 design and features*
The forward part of the RBS15 Mk3 missile includes guidance and electronics section followed by warhead and fuel section. The rearward section consists of wings and turbojet engine and two parallel booster motors. The missile has cruciform wings that can be retracted during storage.

The missile has a length of 4.35m, fuselage diameter of 0.5m and a wing span of 1.4m. The launch and in-flight weights of the missile are 800kg and 650kg respectively. The RBS15 Mk3 can strike targets within the range of 200km, while travelling at a subsonic speed of 0.9Mach.

*RBS15 Mk3 guidance system*
The RBS15 guidance and control system includes an inertial navigation system and a GPS receiver, a radar altimeter and a Ku-band radar target seeker. The RBS15 missiles are resistant of enemy countermeasures. Two or more missiles can be programmed to hit the target simultaneously from various directions to better penetrate the air defences of warships.

The missile features low radar cross section and IR signature. It has sophisticated target discrimination and selection capabilities. It is extremely resistant to chaff, active jammers, decoys and other electronic countermeasures (ECM).

The RBS15 Mk3 is a low sea-skimming missile performing unpredictable evasive manoeuvres. The missile increases its thrust in the terminal phase to defeat missiles, guns and close-in weapon systems (CIWS). The missile engagement planning system (MEPS) provides advanced user interface for generating plans for different scenarios.

*Warhead and propulsion of RBS15 Mk3 SSM*
The missile can be equipped with an optimised heavy HE blast-fragmentation warhead. The highly efficient warhead can penetrate into the hull of any modern vessel.

The ship and truck-launched RBS15 Mk3 variants are launched by two booster motors. The missile is powered by TR 60-5 variable-thrust turbo-jet engine developed by Microturbo (a Safran Group company and subsidiary of Turbomeca). The TR60-5 engine incorporating a 3-stage-axial compressor delivers a thrust of 350 to 440daN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Russia, chuvak, you've got to work on your COMSEC!






A Norwegian military listening post intercepted cockpit conversations revealing that one of the Tu-95 flying around the coast of Norway last Wednesday had a nuclear payload onboard. Two F-16s were scrambled from Bodø airbase and met the Russian planes outside Finnmark.

A group of six Russian aircrafts were identified by the Norwegian fighter jets; two Tu-95 strategic long-range bombers, two Il-78 tankers and two MiG-31 fighter jets. The incident took place on Wednesday, January 28th.

The Norwegian F-16s followed the Russian planes outside Norwegian airspace on the southbound route. For Norway, scrambling F-16s to meet Russian bombers has been routine since President Vladimir Putin in 2007 ordered his strategic bombers to resume flights in international airspace.

It is the British newspaper Sunday Express that reports about the nuclear payload onboard.

The newspaper writes that both Prime Minister David Cameron and Defence Secretary Michael Fallon were alerted after cockpit conversions confirming the bomber’s nuclear payload were intercepted by a Norwegian military listening post, and shared with the British Ministry of Defence.

*Intergrated NATO air defence systems*
When the Russian bombers approached the English Channel, Royal air force scrambled two of their Typhoon fighter jets. Discribing the operation, Royal Air Force writes on theirportal:

“Thanks to our intergration with air defence systems across NATO, we were able to begin mission planning early and therefore were ready to act in good time. Once ordered to by the NATO Combined Air Operations Centre in Germany, Typhoon Quick Reaction Alert fighteres were scrambled from RAF Lossiemouth to intercept and identify the aircraft. Integration with out colleagues in Toyal Navy provided additional surveillance coverage and added value to the mission.”

*Nuclear warhead on airdrop missile*
From the Norwegian F-16s first met the group of Russian planes outside the coast of Finnmark to the planes were flying across the North Sea takes some four-five hours.

The nuclear warhead onboard the Tu-95 was allegedly not armed. The warhead was attached to a airdrop seek and find missile, according to the Ministry of Defense sources speaking to Sunday Express.

The other Tu-95 was said to have been acting in the role of “mothership”, overseeing the military exercise.

*Disturbed civil air traffic*
BBC reported on Friday that the two Tu-95 bombers were flying so near to British airspace that they caused disruption to civil air traffic. The Russian planes had not filed a flight plan, did not have their transponders switched on and were not talking to air traffic control.

Last fall, BarentsObserver posted a photo of a Russian Tu-22 supersonic bomber flying outside Norwegian airspace in the north. The plane had a cruise missile in launching position under and the photo was taken by a Norwegian F-16 pilot.

Press spokesman at Norway’s Joint Command Headquarters, Lieutenant Colonel Ivar Moen told BarentsObserver that Russian aircrafts with cruise missiles have been registered several times lately.

“This photo is not the first time we have seen Tu-22 bombers with visible cruise missile,” Moen said.

Moen underlined that the Norwegians at that time had no reasons to believe that the Russian bombers were armed with nuclear warheads.

The Tu-95 flights last week is first time in Post-Soviet times that inforamtion has leaked out confirming that a Russian long-range bomber off the coast of Norway actually carry nuclear weapons.

BarentsObserver has not succeeded getting the nuclear warhead information confirmed from either the Norwegian military intelligence, not the Joint Command Headquarters.

From Russian bomber intercepted by Norwegian F-16s carried nuclear warhead | Barentsobserver




**Not a true Nordic nation, though it tries to get into the club, but I'm adding a but of info about Estonia here too given its deep cooperation with the Nordic Militaries.*






*Specifications*
frequency: 2.9…3.3 GHz
pulse repetition time (PRT):
pulse repetition frequency (PRF):
pulsewidth (τ):
receive time:
dead time:
peak power:
average power:
instrumented range: 470 km
range resolution: 200 m
beamwidth: 3°
hits per scan: 1…3
antenna rotation: 6 sec






Estonia completed the creation of its military air surveillance network on 27 January, with the formal handover of its final ThalesRaytheonSystems (TRS) GM400-family radar system to the Estonian Air Force.

The radar, installed at the Tõika air force facility near Otepää in the southeast of the country (around 50 km from the Russian border), is the second ordered by Estonia under a bilateral procurement programme with Finland. The contract for the two GM400 radars was signed in 2009 and is worth some EUR28 million (USD32 million). The first radar, installed on Muhu island in the Baltic Sea, was handed over in March 2013.

The radars feed into the Baltic Air Surveillance Network (BALTNET), run out of Lithuania, and NATO's Air Command and Control System (ACCS) through the Combined Air Operation Centre (CAOC) in Uedem, Germany.

The ceremony was attended by Estonian Minister of Defence Sven Mikser, Estonian Chief of Defence Major General Riho Terras, the head of the Estonian Air Force, Colonel Jaak Tarien, and the CEO of TRS France, Jérôme Bendell.

Speaking at the ceremony, Mikser said, "The joint procurement [with Finland] has been a very worthwhile project. Not only has it saved us money. I believe it has also given us an opportunity to learn from each other."

Finland has already inducted eight of its GM400 radars into service, with the 13th and final radar under order for the Finnish Defence Forces expected to be delivered in early 2016.

Both the GM403 radars at Tõikamäe and Muhu are installed in fixed radomes, although an integrated lift system allows them to be rapidly lowered and mounted onto an 8x8 Sisu military truck. Combined with a trailer for a mobile generator, a logistics truck and two crew trucks, this allows the radars to be quickly field-redeployed in a mobile configuration if required.

TRS is a 50/50 joint venture formed in 2001 between Thales and Raytheon. The company offers a wide range of ground-based surveillance radars, command-and-control (C2) systems, and cyber capabilities to military customers worldwide.

TRS has received around 100 orders for its Ground Master (GM) family - which also includes the GM60 and GM200 - across 10 nations. The most recent customer for the GM family was France, which ordered four GM200s and 12 GM403 radars from TRS in December 2014. Deliveries of these are expected to begin in 2016 and be completed in 2020.

The GM400 is an S-band fully digital solid state 3-D long-range air surveillance radar, with an operational range of at least 470 km. It is designed to fit within a single ISO 20 ft shipping container and to be air transportable in a Lockheed Martin C-130 transport aircraft.

The GM400 family includes the standard GM403 version and the uprated GM406 variant. Both feature integrated identification friend-or-foe (IFF) antennae mounted above the main radar antennae. The radar provides a capability to track low radar cross-section targets travelling and manoeuvring at high speed, including ballistic missile targets.

A GM400 with a demonstrator ballistic missile defence (BMD) capability has already been delivered to Germany at the Ramstein Air Base.

*ANALYSIS*
The handover of the second GM400 radar provides Estonia with its first comprehensive capability to monitor its own airspace since the country's independence in 1991.

The country inherited a single P-37 'Bar Lock' military air surveillance radar at Tallinn Airport on independence from the Soviet Union, but no other form of military radar capability. Improving its airspace-monitoring capabilities has been a key goal of the nation since its independence, which it has now fully achieved.

Although Estonia has for a few years had an electronic surveillance system deployed close to its eastern border monitoring Russian activities, the GM400 at Tõikamäe provides its first radar-based air surveillance capability in the region.

Together with a Lockheed Martin AN/TPS-77 radar installed at Kellavere, and an ASR8 radar at Amari Air Base, the new GM400 radars provide complete military air surveillance coverage of Estonian airspace.

With an operational range of at least 470 km, the two GM403 radars each provide coverage of all of Estonia, with the radar installed at Tõikamäe also covering all of Latvia, most of Lithuania, and parts of northern Belarus and western Russia.

Meanwhile, the GM403 radar at Muhu provides coverage over the majority of the Baltic Sea and the entirety of the Gulf of Finland. The country also possesses two Saab Giraffe-AMB C-band air surveillance/targeting radars based with the Estonian Defence Forces' air defence unit at Tapa in northeast Estonia.

The installation of the radar comes at a time of significantly increased tension with Russia, with the location of the radar so close to Russia's border being no coincidence. With it, Estonia - and the NATO's Integrated Air and Missile Defence System (NATINAMDS) it is integrated into - will be able to monitor Russian air activity near the Baltic nations, and over the northern part of Russia's Western Military District, from the Pskov Air Base and training range to beyond St Petersburg.

The air surveillance picture that the two GM400 radars provide is already being used by the alliance to support its Baltic Air Policing mission at Amari Air Base in Estonia and Siauliai Air Base in Lithuania.

From Estonia completes air surveillance programme - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Gabriel92 said:


> @SvenSvensonov C'mon,we wait for more.
> 
> Sverige,Norge,Danmark,Suomi.



I'm waiting for something to actually happen!!! Apart from the occasional interception of a Russian bomber or helping out a tourist in a ski-do accident, there isn't much going on in the Nordic nations right now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Estonians















Swedish Marine in Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Fjord!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Australia and Norway to Work Together on Missile*
A new missile, specifically designed for the F-35A aircraft, will be jointly developed by both countries.

Today, Australian Defense Minister Kevin Andrews announced that Australia has entered into a co-operative agreement with the Norwegian Ministry of Defense to develop the Joint Strike Missile (JSM) for the Lockheed Martin F-35A, aka Joint Strike Fighter. The fifth-generation, long-range, precision-guided, stand-off missile system is designed by Norway’s Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace AS and can be deployed to conduct anti-surface warfare (ASuW) and naval fire support (NFS).

The missile is expected to be realized by 2017, and the F-35A specific version should be ready in time for Australia’s F-35A Joint Strike Fighter reaching final operating capability in 2023 (integration of the JSM should occur between 2022-2024). The JSM will be configured to fit inside the F-35’s armament bay, in order to maintain the stealth capabilities of the plane. Australia is acquiring 72 F-35A Joint Strike Fighters, whereas Norway plans to purchase 52 planes.

According to _Defense News_, BAE Systems Australia will help with developing an independent sensor to detect and identify hostile radars. “This agreement enables BAE Systems Australia and Kongsberg to continue their industrial cooperation on the passive radio frequency (RF) sensor supporting its transition to qualification and manufacture. We look forward to working with both governments by assisting with the JSM F-35 system integration effort, and supporting any future needs the Australian Government might have,” stated Graeme Bent, BAE’s director of Land and Integrated Systems.

Australian Minister of Defense, Kevin Andrews, noted:

_“This agreement builds on the countries’ long-standing bilateral cooperation on research and development of Defense equipment, and acknowledges the importance of a robust maritime strike capability to Norway and Australia. Participating now in a co-operative JSM development program with Norway will maximize the cost effectiveness of Australia’s contribution, and ensure the weapon capability is developed and integrated onto the F-35A in the timeline required by Australia, should the Joint Strike Missile be ultimately considered for acquisition by Government later this decade.”_

According to _airforce-technology.com_, the design features of the JSM are as follows:

_“The Joint Strike Missile incorporates advanced composite materials and employs low-signature / stealth technology, thus offering a low radar signature. It offers superior flexibility in target engagement planning._

_The missile system is equipped with air intakes, wings and tail fins. It has a length of 4m and a weight of 400kg. The front section of the JSM incorporates an imaging target seeker to discriminate between land and non-targets. The middle section is equipped with fuel tank and a 125kg HE fragmentation warhead._

_The high-mobility JSM system is fitted with an accurate navigation system to support flight close to terrain. An advanced engagement planning system is installed to accurately engage targets using geographical information in the area.”_

From Australia and Norway to Work Together on Missile | The Diplomat





















The Joint Strike Missile is an adaptation of the Naval Strike Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

SvenSvensonov said:


>




Bada$$ picture....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*That time when Sweden almost when nuclear*

Olkiluoto -1 and -2 were build by a Swedish (originally) nuclear arms company
*



*


Swedish Defence Research Agency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - FOA's old building in Ursvik, Sundbyberg. This building is now a pre-school.
*



*

Swedish Nuclear Weapons

The same argument advanced for chemical weapons development came back 20 years later, when the Swedish nuclear weapons program began: in order to protect themselves against Atomic weapons, one must know how they work and how they can be manufactured. It seemed that Sweden, as a major power in the Nordic countries, on whose shoulders rested the defense against the Soviet Union, would need to have nuclear weapons.

Shortly after the atomic bombing of Japan, the Swedish National Defense Research Establishment (FOA) began to examine the possibilities of production of nuclear weapons. This was connected to the Swedish non-alignment policy; politicians and military leaders argued that Sweden needed a strong defense equipped with nuclear weapons in order to uphold her neutral policy.

The first step towards Swedish nuclear energy was taken in 1945 when the Atomic Committee (atomkommittén, AC) was founded to work out plans and prioritize between alternatives for developing nuclear energy in Sweden. The initiative to establish AC came from the military which shows that the nuclear weapons plans played an important role in the creation of “the Swedish line”. Co-operation between FOA and Atomenergi [AE] was initiated in 1949 to explore the possibilities of manufacturingnuclear weapons. In theory, the corporation AE would be responsible for the civilian nuclear development while FOA should be in charge of the military aspects of this new technology.

Swedish uranium reserves, al though of low grade quality, had been deemed as one of the richest in the western world by American and British investigations shortly after World War II. By 1948 a method for extracting uranium had been developed, and in 1950 the board of the AE decided that a uranium extraction facility would be built in Kvarntorp, Närke, with an annual production capacity of five tons. The facility was completed in 1953. In 1954, Sweden’s first reactor R 1 went into operation.

By the late 1940s Sweden had started basic research on nuclear weapons, and by 1960 the question had already arisen within Sweden of whether it should develop or otherwise acquire an atomic capability. Without some outside assistance, however, particularly in the form of weapons designs and permission to purchase Western equipment, this process would be costly and lengthy and could result, during an interim period, in a diversion of resources to this purpose which might otherwise be used to sustain Sweden’s present power position, for example, by modernization of its existing forces.

If Sweden decided to acquire nuclear weapons, Denmark and Norway might be encouraged to accept nuclear warheads within the NATO framework. Sweden’s membership in NATO was not necessary to Western defense. It would contribute to the over-all defensive strength of the Western powers for Sweden to modernize its defense posture and to establish in Sweden early warning, air control and advanced weapons systems (without nuclear warheads) which are compatible with and complementary to those planned for installation in the territory of neighboring US allies.

The three Scandinavian nations, particularly Sweden, had the most highly-developed civil defense programs in the Free World. In each of these nations the incorporation of shelters in new building construction and registration for civil defense duties are required by law. Civil defense in Sweden and Norway is characterized by large deep rock shelters for elements of the population and industry, and in Denmark by an extensive fallout shelter program.

While the previous discussion on Swedish nuclear weapons had a hypothetical element, over time it became increasingly concrete, and part of the political establishment became ever more negative to the military nuclear weapons program. Instead, priority was given to civil energy program, and the Social Democrats began to exhibit a clear disagreement on the issue of Swedish military nuclear weapons. The government considered nuclear energy preparations in general for the first time in November 1955, and on 23 November 1955 it addressed specifically the question of Swedish nuclear weapons. Defense minister Torsten Nilsson stressed the importance for the armed forces to have modern weapons. The Prime Minister declined to take a position, while Foreign Minister Östen Undén, Finance Minister Gunnar Sträng and, not least, Ulla Lindstrom, with the entire Social Democratic Women's League, were strongly opposed.

Consent was given in the hand for further research work on ABC weapons and protection against these, and also design work on the Swedish atomic bomb. Knowledge of the construction of nuclear weapons had now been improved. The military position on nuclear weapons acquisition became final in the fall of 1957 when a new policy, Supreme Commander-57 [OB-57] was published. The Swedish armed forcescould be equipped with nuclear weapons within a decade. Leading soldiers declared simply that Swedish defense without its own nuclear weapons was not credible.

The years 1959-1964 highlighted the Government's agreement on the military program. By referring the question of Swedish nuclear weapons to a study group, decisions were delayed until the issue had lost its topicality. FOA had in 1961 produced a concrete design dossier for Swedish nuclear weapons, and which required plutonium acquisition. An earlier proposal to use the R4 nuclear reactor reactor for the extraction of plutonium from Swedish uranium appeared unlikely to materialise. The civil users preferred to use a completely different type of reactor, which meant that fissile materials must be imported from the United States, with all that this meant in the way of inspection and control from the United States. In the end, the new Commander in Chief, Torsten Rapp, cancelled investment in a Swedish military reactor, and Swedish production of weapons-grade uranium was thus no longer possible.

The nuclear weapons proposal was approved by the Supreme Commander, with the title “PM rörandekärnladdningsfrågan i ÖB-65” (Memorandum concerning the nuclear device issue in ÖB-65). The memorandum contained a cost calculation for a nuclear weapons program comprising 100 nuclear explosive devices (including weapon carriers, testing and development costs). The total cost was estimated at 1,950 million SEK. The basic information for a chiefs of staff meeting on 15-16 March 1965 stated that the "freedom of action" approach should apply for the time being, to support a later decision to purchase nuclear weapons. The time between decision and production was estimated at 5.5 years.

The main weapon carrier systems would be the A 32 Lansen and theplanned A 37 Viggen attack aircraft. The Saab Draken was designed to intercept high altitude and high speed bombers. The Draken was active in the Swedish Airforce between 1960 and 1998. It was a true cold war product, unique with its double delta wing concept, given the abilty to carry nuclear weapons, although nuclear weapons were never produced. Submarines could also be equipped with nuclear weapons, in the form of torpedoes. Another possibility mentioned was a ground-based missile system. SAAB was working on such a system.

During the 1960s, when the Viggen project tended to swallow up more resources than intended, the Air Force examined the Swedish nuclear bomb. In the choice between an atomic weapon and the SAAB AJ 37 Viggen and the Swedish atomic bomb - an imaginary weapon - the Air Force chose the Viggen. The Swedish Navy invested heavily in underground protection for warships. The Air Force did the same for several squadron of aircraft. This showed that the atomic bomb threat was taken seriously. The Commander in Chief Torsten Rapp gave to the final death knell for the Swedish nuclear weapon program. In the choice between an atomic bomb and the SAAB AJ 37 Viggen, he chose the latter.

It turned out that the plans outlined in the studies of the nuclear device group were difficult to carry out in practice. There would be both technical and financial difficulties in accommodating the weapons program in the framework of civilian nuclear energy development. The government maintained in the budget proposals for 1966 that it was not possible to meet FOA’s request. In practice, this decision means that the Swedish plans to acquire nuclear weapons hadbeen abandoned.

The 1968 defence bill maintained that it was not in Sweden’s interest to acquire nuclear weapons. Parliament passed the bill and with this the "freedom of action" option disappeared from the security policy agenda. The nuclear weapons plans were abolished in 1968, when Sweden signed the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty. And it completely disappeared on 09 January 1970 when Sweden ratified the NPT.

The government controlled AB Atomenergi (AE), which dominated “the Swedish line” was dissolved in 1968 and its resources were transferred to the new private company ASEA-ATOM owned by the Swedish multi-national corporation ASEA.In the 1970 white book Svensk atomenergipolitik (Swedish atomic energy policy), the Minister of Industry Krister Wickman summarized the nation’s experience of developing nuclear energy. Twenty-three years had passed since the government owned company AB Atomenergi was created, responsible for the Swedish research and development of nuclear power based on heavy water technology where domestic uranium would be used. This huge and capital-intensive project was called “the Swedish line” for its ambition to reach independence in the nuclear energy field. It was abolished and replaced by the light water reactor technology that had started to dominate the nuclear market in Sweden and globally since the beginning of 1960s.

On 27 March 2012 Carl Bildt, Minister for Foreign Affairs, stated at the Seoul Nuclear Security Summit "I would like to announce the recent removal of separated plutonium from Sweden. This plutonium was the product of research programs carried out in previous decades, also related to weapons. Over the course of the last two years, we have worked jointly with the United States to safely and securely stabilize, package and transport the separated plutonium we still had to the United States.

"Our objective is a world without nuclear weapons. Securing vulnerable nuclear material is one step towards that goal. We should also make every effort to see to it that the Comprehensive Nuclear Test Ban Treaty enters into force and that negotiations on a Fissile Material Cut-off Treaty can commence. Building on the successful New START Agreement, nuclear arms control efforts need to continue, also including non-strategic, tactical nuclear weapons. And we must implement the action plan agreed at the NPT Review Conference in 2010 and advance in all three pillars of the non-proliferation regime: nuclear disarmament, non-proliferation and peaceful uses of nuclear energy."

*Projekt 1300 was to be Sweden's nuclear bomber - it was cancelled in 1957*

*





The Saab 37 Viggen entered service, but was used as an interceptor instead









*

*Sweden also studied the use of the Bandkanon 1 as a nuclear delivery system*

*



*

*The US MGR-1 Honest John too*

*



*

*



*

*Sweden's nuclear program ended in the 1960s, it was voluntarily terminated*

@Gabriel92 @Nihonjin1051 @AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

For a small, peaceful region, Scandinavian countries have some serious military firepower. Impressive!


----------



## Víðarr

*Type 210 Ula (Type P 6071)*

The Ula is a Norwegian diesel electric submarine. The boats were constructed during 1989-1992 by Thyssen Nordseewerke in Emden Germany. In the Norwegian Navy six boats are currently operational: KNM ULA S300, KNM UTSIRA S301, KNM UTSTEIN S302, KNM UTVÆR S 303, KNM UTHAUG S304, KNM UREDD S305. The Ula-class in the Norwegian Navy (Hunter Killer's) bear the names of islands in the near proximity of the base. They are quite outstanding in terms of operational capabilities. The cost was 2.4 billion NOK each when purchased and built in the beginning of the 1990's. ULA Class submarine, including on board equipment, weapons, investment in bases etc, had a calculated price per submarine of approximately 1,197 million.






During World War II KNM Ula was one of three Norwegian submarine, which comprised the Norwegian Section in the 9th Submarine Flotilla. Overall this fleet consisted of Norwegian, British, Dutch, Polish and French submarines. Construction of the Ula was started in autumn 1941 at an English shipyard, where also some Norwegians were hired and participated in the work. The boat was christened by King Haakon VII 28 mars 1943. March 1943. During the ship manager Reidar M. Sars' command completed "Ula" a number of expeditions in the Atlantic, Channel, North Sea and Skagerrak. The submarine did strongly noted, because it was the Allied submarine that sunk the most enemy ships. It was also the only one who succeeded to sink an enemy submarine in submerged condition, and was also the one who survived the most depth charges in an attack - 114 pcs. The submarine was in service until August 1964, when it was discarded.

The Ula class began a series of upgrades in 2006. By 2008, Norway's fleet will have new sonars, periscopes, communications equipment, and electronic warfare systems. With these additions, the Ula will remain in service until 2020.






On 09 May 2008 Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace signed a contract with the Armed Forces` Logistics Organisation for the delivery of a new Combat System Integration Infrastructure, a new passive sonar system and the upgrading of a tactical simulator for Norway`s six Ula Class submarines. With a scope of MNOK 179, the contract was won in an open international competition. Delivery was scheduled for completion within 52 months.

For more than 30 years, KONGSBERG has delivered command and weapon control systems for Norwegian, German and Italian submarines, and this contract marks an important further development of products within submarine systems. The contract is a response to a campaign conducted over several years to strengthen the company`s position as a supplier of complete, integrated sonar and command and weapons control systems for submarines. The world market includes a rather significant number of submarines that are or will soon be in need of life extension programmes. In this context, this is an important reference contract.






KONGSBERG is a multinational, knowledge-based group with more than 4400 employees in more than 25 countries. The Group delivers high-technology systems to discerning customers engaged in offshore oil and gas production, the merchant marine, and the defence and aerospace industries. KONGSBERG is listed on the Oslo Stock Exchange (Ticker: KOG) and had a turnover of NOK 8.3 billion in 2007. The subsidiary Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace is Norway`s premier supplier of defence and aerospace-related systems. The company had operating revenues of NOK 3.3 billion and more than 1600 employees in 2007.

*Type 210mod*

HDW presented a new submarine at SUBCON 2007, the Type 210mod. The design is obviously based on the Type 210, which is better known as the Norwegian Ula class. Several subcomponents will be identical to or derived from Type 212A/214 hardware, others (as with Type 210) will come from the proven Type 209 line. With the Type 210mod HDW said it was trying to tackle "budget" markets, in particular in South America and South-East Asia, to be able to directly compete on price with the current Russian export offensive in those areas. HDW planned this sub as a direct competitor to Amur and SMX-23. Additionally, HDW saw the Type 210mod as a good potential "entry submarine", for navies without submarines. A secondary market is to sell certain navies a new budget submarine instead of costly modernization of existing submarines. And the third market is as a "low-end" supplement to navies with Type 214 or Type 209/1400 (or similar) subs, as HDW will market it with interoperability and straight compatibility (including crew training) to those classes. Type 210mod apparently garnered a lot of interest at SUBCON 2007, at which time TKMS/HDW was in the final design phases and expected to have the design ready for biddings in 2008.






Type: Submarine
Displacement: Surface: 1,040 tons
Submerged: 1,150 tons
Length: 59 m (194 ft)
Beam: 5.4 m (18 ft)
Draft: 4.6 m (15 ft)
Propulsion: Diesel-electric
2 MTU 16V 396 diesel engines (970kW each)
1 electric motor, 6,000 shp
Speed: Surface: 11 kn (20 km/h)
Submerged: 23 kn (43 km/h)
Range: 5,000 miles at 8 knots (15 km/h)(9275 Km)
Test depth: 200+m (700+ft)
Complement: Approx. 18–21
Sensors and
processing systems: Radar: Kelvin Hughes 1007 Surface Search
Sonar: Atlas Elektronik CSU83
Thomson Sintra flank array
Armament: 8 bow 21" torpedo tubes
14 Atlas Elektronik DM2A3 torpedoes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

Ingeniørbataljonens CBRN-kompani og Pansret ingeniørkompani C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

HSwMS Jägaren






HSwMS Smyge





HSwMS Härnösand and HSwMS Helsingborg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

Finnish F-18s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

Latvian and Lithuanian soldiers/MPs











Latvian MP - currently assigned to EUROPOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

Finnish VBSS











Kystjegerkommandoen











Swedish VBSS






Fromandskorpset

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Whats with this Nordic Defense News ?  

@Víðarr - All we need to do is to tell the Swedes that Norwegian ladies are more pretty and to tell the Finns that the Danes are the real Vikings for all hell to break loose !  

All the while @SvenSvensonov is preaching unity; *I* and @Nihonjin1051 would be preparing an invasion of Scandinavia !  

As if even the Vikings can stand a united onslaught by a Samurai and a Pakistani warrior !  

And I expect you side with us; Asians ought to stick together !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Specialförbandets operatörer har just bordat en Gotlandsfärja efter att ha skjutit upp sina stegar från gummibåtarna






































Armstrong said:


> And I expect you side with us; Asians ought to stick together !





Yeah, any other jokes. Asian unity. No such thing, PDF is wrought with examples of that.

I side with the US now, Scandinavia is a side interest.








Besides, no one would want to invade this.






Would they.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Víðarr said:


> Besides, no one would want to invade this.
> 
> View attachment 210500
> 
> 
> Would they.



Well @Nihonjin1051 getting beat-up by a lady could be embarrassing !  

How about we concentrate on conquering something else; maybe a certain island called Hawaii ?  

In the meantime to keep the Americans confused lets rig the next US Presidential elections for Sara Palin to win and Herman Cain to be her Vice-President !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Armstrong said:


> Well @Nihonjin1051 getting beat-up by a lady could be embarrassing !





Wimp!!!



Armstrong said:


> How about we concentrate on conquering something else; maybe a certain island called Hawaii ?



Mmm, I like this one better














Armstrong said:


> In the meantime to keep the Americans confused lets rig the next US Presidential elections for Sara Palin to win and Herman Cain to be her Vice-President !





That's a horrible thing to say. What did the American's ever do to you.

Some pictures of the Swedish Navy, just so we aren't too off topic
















And Norwegian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Víðarr said:


> Wimp!!!



If it wasn't for that fact that @Nihonjin1051 and I epitomize chivalry and wouldn't want to even hold a lady's hand too firmly let alone tackle her to the ground we would've been like 'Bring it on Sister' to the Swedish lady ! 



Víðarr said:


> Mmm, I like this one better
> 
> View attachment 210503
> 
> 
> View attachment 210505



What is this island ? 



Víðarr said:


> That's a horrible thing to say. What did the American's ever do to you.



I actually like America; visited Chicago, DC and NYC a few months ago ! 

Great country....great people ! 

Chicago was cold as hell ! 

But the people were really nice ! 

NYC looked pretty unplanned when compared with Chicago ! 

But again the people were nice ! 

DC was beautiful ! 

But I got the impression that Pakistanis don't enjoy the best of image there in the US.....which was a bit sad considering that we're not that bad actually....we're pretty hospitable, warm and loving people ! 

And now @Víðarr that you've interacted with us Pakistanis; its your job to be our unofficial PR agent there !


----------



## Víðarr

*Joint Viking







































*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Stridsvagn 122

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

Eesti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

*Bordningsstyrkan*































There is some serious beard going on in this picture










@Hakan @waz could one of you pin this thread for me? I'm updating it with regularity, it would be easier to find and update if pinned.

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

*Bordningsstyrkan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Víðarr said:


> *Bordningsstyrkan*
> 
> View attachment 212382
> 
> 
> View attachment 212383
> 
> 
> View attachment 212384
> 
> 
> View attachment 212385
> 
> 
> View attachment 212386
> 
> 
> View attachment 212387
> 
> 
> There is some serious beard going on in this picture
> View attachment 212388
> 
> 
> View attachment 212389
> 
> 
> @Hakan @waz could one of you pin this thread for me? I'm updating it with regularity, it would be easier to find and update if pinned.
> 
> Thank you



Of Course I can my friend. I love the Nordic countries and their militaries are top notch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

*Bordningsstyrkan*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

*Kustjagare*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Víðarr said:


> *Kustjagare*
> 
> View attachment 212408
> 
> 
> View attachment 212409
> 
> 
> View attachment 212410
> 
> 
> View attachment 212412
> 
> 
> View attachment 212413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *



Thank you very much for keeping this updated

...



You've been working on overdrive though



*Any one else who contributes to this thread in a meaningful manner may also be privy to a few +ratings. I appreciate the help

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@SvenSvensonov @Víðarr
This thread is awesome !
Thanks.



Víðarr said:


>



fransk soldat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

SvenSvensonov said:


> Thank you very much for keeping this updated
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> You've been working on overdrive though
> 
> 
> 
> *Any one else who contributes to this thread in a meaningful manner may also be privy to a few +ratings. I appreciate the help



Yes....yes @Víðarr has all the time in the world to talk about Nordics but she has no time for her Pakistani brother !  

*Sad music plays in the background as Armstrong stares into the abyss and sighs heavily to himself*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

Gabriel92 said:


> @SvenSvensonov @Víðarr
> This thread is awesome !
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> fransk soldat



Yes he is. I've thrown in a few Germans too, those pics are from NATO Exercise Cold Response, which is held in Norway every year.

Cold Response

So long as they are participating with the Nords in a joint exercise, the French (and the Dutch, Brits, and anyone else) are welcome in this thread too.

Just don't go overboard with the non-Nords or I'll go on you!



Stand-by for pics from Cold Response 2015, when they are made public.



Armstrong said:


> Yes....yes @Víðarr has all the time in the world to talk about Nordics but she has no time for her Pakistani brother !
> 
> *Sad music plays in the background as Armstrong stares into the abyss and sighs heavily to himself*



Too many people helping with the Pakistani military threads, same reason I don't touch the Russian Defense Section, despite being a Russian and living there for half my life. This thread isn't updated by anyone except Kai and I, doing what I can to help him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Norway RULES !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

I know it's a look at the past, but no Nordic military thread could be complete without the inclusion of this man, Simo Haya. The greatest sniper in military history. He was a farmer, hunter, soldier and patriot.

He fought for his country during the Winter War of 1939-1940.
Credited with 505 kills using a modified _Mosin Nagant M28 _rifle, the Finish White Guard M/28-30 "Pystykorva" and a Suomi 9mm 9mm submachine gun.
He preferred to use iron sights to present a smaller target for the enemy, even though he was 5ft 3 , (a sniper must raise his head higher when using a telescopic sight), to increase accuracy (a telescopic sight’s glass can fog up easily in cold weather), and to aid in concealment (sunlight glare in telescopic sight lenses can reveal a sniper’s position).








He had part of his face blown off during the war and lived with a disfigurement.
The Finns fought against incredible odds, at one stage during the battle of the Kollaa River, there only 32 Finns fighting against over 4,000 Soviets troops. Despite being outnumbered they were still victorious at the conclusion of the battle.
By the War's end in 1940 Finnish troops had inflicted 323,000 casualties on the invading Russians, while sustaining only 70,000 casualties themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

He retired to quiet life and continued hunting. Although a national hero, he was a humble man who never liked to revel in the limelight.






















When asked about his exploits he replied "“I only did my duty, and what I was told to do, as well as I could.”






















RIP soldier.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@waz 

This guy was hardcore,what a SOLDIER !

*Humble Beginnings*




Depending on the record, Simo Häyhä was born in either 1905 or 1906 in the farming town of Rautajärvi. Once the Soviet Union was formed and Finland had gained its independence, the town in which he lived found itself to be only a very short distance from the Russian border. His childhood was filled with plenty of hard work on the farm, which coupled with the Finnish wilderness made him a very tough – yet patient – man. A few years later in 1925, Häyhä served a mandatory one-year service in Finland’s army. While one year may not be a long time, he obviously made the best of it: by the time he was honorably discharged, he had been promoted to the rank of corporal.



Later on, Häyhä joined the Finnish Civil Guard, a military organization comparable to the National Guard in the United States. During his time with the Civil Guard, he received a great deal of training, which included target shooting. Shooting was always an interest for Häyhä, and any spare time he had was spent outdoors shooting at whatever targets he could find. His first rifle was a Russian-built Mosin-Nagant bolt action M91, and was later introduced to the better-performing M28/30 and the 9mm Suomi submachine gun. Thanks to both his training and natural enjoyment of shooting, Häyhä was eventually able to hit a target 16 times per minute at about 500 feet away, making him an excellent sniper—a skill that would later serve him very well.

*The Winter War*


In 1939, the Soviet Union attempted to invade Finland. Being a member of the Civil Guard, Häyhä was called into service, serving under the 6th Company of JR 34 on the Kollaa River. Commanded by Major General Uiluo Tuompo, the Finns faced both the 9th and 14th Soviet Armies, and at one point were fighting against as many as 12 divisions— about 160,000 soldiers. Also at one point in the same area, there only 32 Finns fighting against over 4,000 Soviets!

Despite being outnumbered, however, the Finns were still victorious at the end of the day. The invading Soviets weren’t as organized as one would expect: they spoke many different languages, and they weren’t used to the harsh Finnish winters either. In fact, the winter of 1939-40 was very snowy, and had temperatures ranging from -40 to -20 degrees Celsius.

The Finns were also smart in their tactics, the most notable of which were known as “Motti”-tactics. Since the Soviets would invade by the roads, the Finns would hide out in the surrounding wilderness. They would then let the invaders cross the border, and attack them from behind!

*Becoming “The White Death”

*
Hayha’s involvement in the Winter War was very extraordinary. With his Mosin-Nagant M91 rifle, he would dress in white winter camouflage, and carry with him only a day’s worth of supplies and ammunition. While hiding out in the snow, he would then take out any Russian who entered his killing zone. Hayha preferred to use iron sights on his gun instead of scopes, as scopes had a tendency to glare in the sunlight and reveal his position. While he may sound like an ordinary sniper, this was far from the case: over the course of 100 days during the winter he racked up over 500 kills, earning him the nickname “The White Death”. The Soviets feared him so much that they mounted numerous counter sniper and artillery attacks to get rid of him, all of which failed miserably. However, on March 6th, 1940, he was hit in the jaw by an explosive round from a counter sniper. He fell into an 11-day coma, awakening on the day that the war ended.

*Legacy
Hayha was given numerous awards, and was also promoted from corporal to second lieutenant, a jump in the ranks that had never been seen in Finland’s history. Despite being slightly disfigured, he recovered from his injury, and went on to live until the age of 97. He allegedly attributed his deadly sniping skills to “practice”.

Despite gaining around 22,000 square miles of Finish soil, the Soviets lost the Winter War, with 1,000,000 of their original 1,500,000 troops having been killed by the defending Finns. A Russian general later remarked that the land they had conquered was “just enough to bury their dead”.

The Incredible Story of Finnish Sniper Simo Hayha - Simo Hayha*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

Ahoy! Prepare to be boarded.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

*Norwegian Forsvarets Spesialkommando*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@SvenSvensonov @Víðarr I read somewhere that Sweden's total active military personnel are around 60,000 ! Does that really provide a minimum credible deterrence ? Or does Sweden have a large reserve that can be called up in times of war ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Armstrong said:


> @SvenSvensonov @Víðarr I read somewhere that Sweden's total active military personnel are around 60,000 ! Does that really provide a minimum credible deterrence ? Or does Sweden have a large reserve that can be called up in times of war ?



The military is small right now, especially as conscription ended and the Forsvarsmakten (Swedish military) transitioned to a purely volunteer-based military.

At any point in time there are only 15,000 active troops, with as many as 20,000 in reserve, so it's actually less than 60,000. Still, the militaries of the Nordic nations fight as one and contribute troops to each others defense at all times, so responsibility is shared between several nations.

it's a small force, but a credible one. No one has yet dared to mess with the Nordic nations.



The Swedish Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Víðarr said:


> The military is small right now, especially as conscription ended and the Forsvarsmakten (Swedish military) transitioned to a purely volunteer-based military.
> 
> At any point in time there are only 15,000 active troops, with as many as 20,000 in reserve, so it's actually less than 60,000. Still, the militaries of the Nordic nations fight as one and contribute troops to each others defense at all times, so responsibility is shared between several nations.
> 
> it's a small force, but a credible one. No one has yet dared to mess with the Nordic nations.
> 
> 
> 
> The Swedish Armed Forces



I was thinking of conquering Sweden with @Nihonjin1051 but then when we saw @SvenSvensonov 's teary eyed face and your angry glare that reminded us of a Siberian tigeress we decided not to !  

Plus the weather was so cold that both Nihonjin and I being warm blooded mammals didn't really fancy being turned to Viking Popsicles over there !  

I hear that @SvenSvensonov beard once froze in Malmo when he stood in line to buy some eggs !  

I bet if either of you guys - who hail from cooler regions - were to come to Lahore - my city - in the summers where the temperature can be as high as 104 F + you'd probably melt ! 

But I wouldn't have it any other way; I suppose we all love our hometowns don't we ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

*Miscellaneous pictures of the Forsvarsmakten*



























Armstrong said:


> I bet if either of you guys - who hail from cooler regions - were to come to Lahore - my city - in the summers where the temperature can be as high as 104 F + you'd probably melt !



You'd be surprised. It gets really hot in Virginia, plus humidity it can feel upwards of 120f in the Summer. He lived in Utah too. It's -10 for half the year and 110 the other half



I got to get back to work now. I'll see you later today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Víðarr

@SvenSvensonov Kai, Polis?

*Beredskapstroppen*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

*Beredskapstroppen*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Finns RK95











(With english subtitles)






Crotale NG on Sisu Pasi

[CROTALE NG] : S-band Pulse Doppler radar (20 km), Ku-band TWT tracking radar (30 km), Thermal camera (19 km), Daylight CCD camera (15 km), and an IR localiser; VT-1 missile with Mach 3.5 speed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

Swedish Para

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Víðarr

*Norway Reverts to Cold War Mode as Russian Air Patrols Spike*






From his command post burrowed deep into a mountain of quartz and slate north of the Arctic Circle, the 54-year-old commander of the Norwegian military’s operations headquarters watches time flowing backward, pushed into reverse by surging Russian military activity redolent of East-West sparring during the Cold War.

“I am what you could call a seasoned Cold Warrior,” the commander, Lt. Gen. Morten Haga Lunde, said, speaking in an underground complex built to withstand a nuclear blast. As a result, he added, he is not too alarmed by increased Russian military activity alongNATO’s northern flank.

“It is more or less the same as when I started,” said General Lunde, who began his career tracking Soviet warplanes as a Norwegian Air Force navigator in the early 1980s.

After a long hiatus following the December 1991 collapse of the Soviet Union, when Moscow grounded its strategic bombers for lack of fuel, spare parts and will to project power, President Vladimir V. Putin’s newly assertive Russia “is back to normal behavior,” General Lunde said.






Last year, Norway intercepted 74 Russian warplanes off its coast, 27 percent more than in 2013, scrambling F-16 fighters from a military air base in Bodo to monitor and photograph them. This is far fewer than the hundreds of Soviet planes Norway tracked off its coast at the height of the Cold War. However, last year’s total was a drastic increase from the 11 Russian warplanes Norway spotted 10 years earlier.

In Norway, a country that takes pride in championing peace — witnessed in its brokering of pacts between Israelis and Palestinians and its awarding of the Nobel Peace Prize — what General Lunde called the “new old normal” has come as a jolt. It has set off debate over military spending and highlighted how quickly Mr. Putin has shredded the certainties of the post-Cold War era.

“Russia has created uncertainty about its intentions, so there is, of course, unpredictability,” Norway’s defense minister, Ine Eriksen Soreide, said in an interview in Oslo, adding that the military was being restructured to deal better with new risks, particularly in the Arctic.

Nobody expects Russia to invade. So far, its warplanes have taken care not to stray into Norwegian airspace, unlike in the Baltics, where they regularly violate borders.

But the spike in Russian military activity along Norway’s coast has added an unexpected measure of verisimilitude to a new television thriller called “Occupied,” which, based on an idea by Norway’s pre-eminent crime writer, Jo Nesbo, explores how the country would respond to conquest by Russia. The multipart series is scheduled to air in September. When Mr. Nesbo first proposed the idea years ago, he was told it was much too far-fetched.

Russia has itself fed the scaremongering with bursts of belligerent language, like the recent comment by Moscow’s ambassador to Copenhagen that Danish warships “will be targets for Russia’s nuclear weapons” if Denmark contributes radar to a Europe-based missile defense system planned by NATO. Denmark’s foreign minister, Martin Lidegaard, dismissed the threat as “unacceptable.”

Russia’s muscle-flexing is due in part simply to the fact that the country is spending more on its military and has re-established abilities eroded during the post-Soviet chaos of the 1990s. When Mr. Putin first became president in 2000, Russia spent $9.2 billion on its military, but this has since risen 10 times and will increase again this year despite a slumping economy, hammered by a collapse in the price of oil and also by Western sanctions.

“The signal they are sending is that the situation in the 1990s was an exception,” General Lunde said.

Jens Stoltenberg, a former Norwegian prime minister who became NATO’s secretary general late last year, said that Russia’s new assertiveness was not just a result of increased funding and revived ability. He said it was also “part of a broader picture where we see that Russia is willing to use force,” most notably in Georgia in 2008 and, more recently, in Ukraine.

“It is this total picture that gives us reason for concern,” Mr. Stoltenberg said.

Ukraine, he added, is very different from Norway, which is a member of NATO. Ukraine is outside the alliance and has no prospect of joining any time soon. However, Mr. Stoltenberg said, Norway and other NATO countries that share a border with Russia also have to deal with Russian efforts to “intimidate its neighbors,” no matter what their status.

Russian air activity along the borders of NATO, the northern parts of which are patrolled by fighters based in Bodo, increased 50 percent from 2013 to last year, according to the alliance. At the same time, Russia sharply increased so-called snap military exercises, training maneuvers that, in violation of established procedure, were either announced at the last minute or kept secret.

One such exercise was used to cover Russia’s furtive seizure of Crimea in March 2014, but most seem aimed simply at showing NATO that Russia is back as a serious power. Among those was an exercise held last month across from Norway’s northern border with Russia — just a week after Norwegian forces held their own, much smaller exercise, Joint Viking, which was announced two years in advance.

Katarzyna Zysk, a researcher at the Norwegian Institute of Defense Studies, said Mr. Putin had emphasized strengthening Russia’s military presence in the Arctic; equipping the Northern Fleet, based in Murmansk, with new nuclear submarines; setting up a string of bases along the vast northern coast; and reopening abandoned Soviet-era military facilities like the base at Alakurtti, close to Finland.

Norway, she said, “does not count for Russia as Norway, but only as a member of NATO.”






“For them, it is the door to NATO,” she continued.

This link, she said, has made Russia particularly suspicious of Svalbard, a demilitarized cluster of Norwegian-controlled islands in the high Arctic that Moscow believes serves as a platform for eavesdropping and other covert activities by NATO.

While neither Russia nor Norway officially views the other as a direct threat, “the potential for inadvertent escalation is very serious,” Ms. Zysk said.

On at least one occasion, a Russian warplane has come dangerously closeto hitting a Norwegian aircraft in what some see as a pattern of reckless flying. In January, two Russian Tu-95 bombers flew down the Norwegian coast and then, their transponders turned off, crossed into the English Channel, playing havoc with civilian air traffic and prompting the Royal Air Force to scramble.

If anything, however, Russia’s behavior has undermined its one clear and constant long-term objective: the weakening of NATO, which the Kremlin’s chief propagandist, Dmitry K. Kiselyov, described last year as a “cancerous tumor” that must be removed.

Norway, along with all but three other European members of NATO, still spends less than 2 percent of its gross domestic product on its military, the target that all 28 members of the alliance are supposed to meet.

But Ms. Soreide, the defense minister, said Norway had stopped cutting and would increase military spending this year by 3.3 percent, despite economic troubles caused by the collapse in the price of oil, Norway’s principal export.

Russia is “not viewed as a military threat,” she said, but it has changed the rules of the game by creating so much uncertainty about its intentions. “Until a threat arrives at your doorstep, you don’t know what will happen,” she added.

Finland, traditionally nonaligned and outside the alliance, has grown so concerned by Russia’s new approach that it has in recent months floated the idea of joining NATO, previously a taboo topic. Prime Minister Alexander Stubb has said he would like Finland to join the alliance one day, and this has growing, but still minority, support from a once deeply hostile public, according to opinion polls.

Russia’s assertiveness has also prodded NATO to strengthen its presence in the Baltics, where new alliance members like Estonia have no air force of their own but now host regular rotations of warplanes from other members, including Poland and Britain, to patrol the skies.

NATO’s tightening bonds are on display daily at the Bodo air base, where Norwegian fighter pilots, idled for years by the absence of Russian planes to follow, once again have a sense of purpose. A busy NATO outpost during the Cold War, Bodo served as a hub for U-2 spy plane flights over the Soviet Union. Francis Gary Powers, the U-2 pilot imprisoned in Moscow in 1960, was on his way to Bodo when his plane was shot down.

But once the Soviet Union unraveled, Bodo fell into the doldrums, leaving Norwegian fighter pilots with nothing much to do.

“After the Berlin Wall came down, everything was very quiet,” said the veteran commander of the 331st Air Squadron, whose F-16 fighters are on round-the-clock alert as part of NATO’s air defense network. “Now it is a lot more interesting.”

Linked by secure telephone to the Combined Air Operations Center of NATO in Uedem, Germany, his squadron gets a call whenever Russian planes appear off the Norwegian coast and then has only 15 minutes to get airborne.

“It is like doing extreme sports,” the commander said, speaking on the condition of anonymity because of military rules. He described a special thrill in being able to get close to and photograph new Russian aircraft, adding that he had been the first to take a picture of Russia’s Su-34, a new fighter bomber. “That was very exciting,” he said.

“We are now getting back to the normal way of thinking,” the squadron commander added.

But he questioned whether public opinion had caught up with the fact that a predictable post-Cold War era of East-West comity was now over. “The problem in Norway is that we are so rich, fat and happy that we are not worried enough,” he said.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/02/w...ts-norways-air-defenses-into-action.html?_r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Some pics from Finland

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

Russian Su-27






As seen from a S102B Korpen





















Next time it should be

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr

*Nordic Countries Join Together To Discourage Foreign Aggression*

Five Nordic states came together on Thursday to reaffirm a common commitment to defense cooperation with states in the Baltic region, sending a message to Russia that increased intervention will be met with increased opposition.

Defense ministers from Sweden, Norway, Finland, Denmark and Iceland signed a joint declaration, stating that “Russia’s actions are the biggest challenge to the European security. Russia’s propaganda and political maneuvering are contributing to sowing discord between nations, and inside organizations like NATO and the EU,”Reuters reports. The countries are preparing for possible attacks.

Part of the plan involves joint military exercises and exchange of key intelligence information, as well as industrial cooperation within the defense arena. According to the ministers, Russia will perceive this new cooperation as aggression, but this will not strike down their resolve. The agreement brings Sweden and Finland, not themselves NATO members, into the arena and stipulates that the exercises are to be held according to NATO standards. Finland directly borders Russia.

However, unlike NATO, the agreement does not contain a provision mandating common defense in the event of an attack. Something as extensive a commitment as common defense would have to be approved by each country’s respective legislative bodies.

Instead, the agreement was drawn up as a temporary NATO-like solution to Russia’s repeated violations of international law through border incursions, and most notably, Russia’s annexation of Crimea around a year ago. Baltic states with sizeable Russian minorities are raising the alarm at the prospect of further Russian intervention.

Additionally, Sweden has complained of airspace violations by two Russian war planes over the past year. In another incident, a Russian military jet surged into Swedish airspace and almost collided with a passenger plane. Russia denied that the two aircraft were anywhere near each other, citing a distance of 43 miles between the two. Finland has also reported the presence of Russian aircraft in Finnish airspace three times in a single week.

The United States, another NATO member, recently wrapped up Operation Dragoon Ride. The operation displayed the rapid mobility of 120 armed vehicles, which were accompanied by 500 troops, through Eastern Europe, in an effort to let Putin know that the U.S. military can assemble just as quickly as Russia if necessary.

From Nordic Countries To Discourage Russian Aggression | The Daily Caller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr

Sweden can into drones too. The Saab Skeldar is used for maritime surveillance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

MG3 bursts @2:47

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Víðarr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

Víðarr said:


> Some pictures of the Swedish Navy, just so we aren't too off topic
> 
> View attachment 210507


maybe.. This Is Visby Class sister.. Klewang Class Stealth Corvette for Indonesia Navy...
Klewang Class is joint development from Sweden (SAAB) dan PT Lundin North Sea Boat (Indonesia)













Our Future Project... Unmanned stealth patrol ship "Bonefish" from SAAB-PT Lundin..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Finnish Navy Drops Depth Charges Near Foreign Submarine Off Helsinki*






In an incident that is highly reminiscent of Sweden’s phantom sub hunt last fall, the Finnish Navy has detected a foreign sub in its littoral waters near Helsinki, and it is not playing nice trying to get rid of it. Depth charges have been dropped to let the sub’s crew know that the people on the surface are on to them.

The unidentified submarine was detected yesterday and then again today, which triggered the Finnish Navy’s decision to use high-explosives in hopes of warning the intruder away.






Finland shares nearly a 1,000 mile border with Russia, and tensions have been escalating as Russia’s military activities have dramatically increased in the region. This escalation has forced neighboring Nordic countries, some of which are not formally aligned with NATO, to work together in a closer manner militarily in order to deter Russian aggression. This is something Russia has not taken kindly to.

Helsinki is just over 175 miles from St. Petersburg, Russia. Multiple diesel electric submarines are based there, including ‘midget’ submarines, a few _Kilo _Class submarines and Russia’s most advanced diesel submarine in their entire fleet, the _Lada_ Class_ Saint Petersburg._






The_ Lada _Class combines Russia’s most up to date combat systems and noise dampening technologies with an air independent propulsion (AIP) system. AIP capability allows the submarine to run in near silence, deep under the surface, for many days, and even weeks, at a time.

The complex littorals off the Finland’s southern coast are notoriously complex to navigate and very easy to hide in, with heavy shipping channels clearly established. These features makes them ideal hunting and spying grounds for these kind of submarines, thus the perfect place to train their crews.

Whether or not the object detected was of Russian origin remains unclear, although it is highly likely.

====================================================================

For those wondering, in this instance the "depth charges" are low yield concussion grenades, similar to those that would be used to incapacitate combat divers. These charges are designed to make a lot of noise and shake a sub, to let it know it has been detected, but are not offensive and will not cause damage, let alone sink an enemy submarine.

There is no reason to harm an intruder during peacetime.



CountStrike said:


> Klewang Class is joint development from Sweden (SAAB) dan PT Lundin North Sea Boat (Indonesia)



The Klewang Class are patrol ships though, the Visby Class are actual surface combatants that fulfill the Marinen's frigate requirements. The Klewang would be similar in scope to the Cyclone Class boats used by the US Coast Guard, rather than as an analog to the Visby:






Even then the Klewang seems a bit underwhelming in the performance category (all-aspect including weaponry, sensors and sea/coastal performance).

Nice ships though, they'll do nicely for the needs of the Indonesian Navy.


----------



## Transhumanist

Hmm? Something's wrong here






Telemark Battalion:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

===================================================================================

All pictures are of the Norwegian Armed Services and +Delta Police.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian Police Advisory Team*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*HV 09 Innsatsstyrke Bjørn West*





















*MJK*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

@Transhumanist , +1 rating for addition to this beautiful thread..... welcome aboard and keep it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Pioneers of Telemark Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

You think Norwegians are tough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Heimevernet and +Delta*





































============================================================================

That's it for now. I hope you all have enjoyed my contributions on the Norwegian Armed Serviced! I'll resume with more pictures later.

And don't forget you can re-size the pictures by clicking on them!


----------



## A1Kaid

They really seem to love infrared mounted lasers.


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian Police Advisory Team training Afghan National Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist

*Swedish Military*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Finnish Military*


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Both Latvia and Lithuania are major non-Nordic contributing members to the EU Nordic Battle group:

Latvian Military*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Lithuanian Military*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Finnish Military







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Lithuanian Military*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Lithuanian Police Anti-terrorist Operations Unit ARAS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist

*Ghor province (Afghanistan), Shahrak district*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Swedish Military







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

==================================================================================

*Norway Adds $500M To Bolster High North*

HELSINKI — Norway has decided to invest $500 million in two new programs intended to strengthen its military capability in the High North.

The capital investment, which is being financed within the framework of the 2015 defense budget, happens against a backdrop where Russia continues to reinforce its air, naval and land capabilities in the neighboring High North.

The Norwegian government earlier set spending on the core defense budget at $5.6 billion for 2015, a 3.4 percent increase compared with the core military budget for 2014.

The two new programs are intended to reinforce defense readiness and overall capability, and will be used to add firepower to Norway's defensive systems.

The two programs, costing a total of $478 million, center on the Norwegian Defense Forces' project to build Norway's first anti-aircraft battery. The cost of this project is around $120 million.

The anti-aircraft battery will be stationed with, and operated by, the Brigade North Battle Battalion. The fully integrated air-defense system will also include the Norwegian advanced surface-to-air missile system (NASAMS) and the IRIS-T air-to-air missile.

The military is currently developing a self-propelled anti-aircraft system, combining IRIS-T missiles fired from existing NASAMS II-launchers mounted on a lengthened M113 armored personnel carrier chassis. Delivery is set for 2015.

The second program will involve modernization of the Army's German-made Leopard 2 tanks.

The Leopard 2 upgrade will involve 38 of the Army's 52 tanks. The modernized tanks will operate in a modular construct as part of the military's evolving network-based defense structure. This estimated cost is $356 million.

"The increase in spending will further improve the military's operational capability," said Defense Minister Ine Eriksen Søreide.

All the ministers in conservative Prime Minister Erna Solberg's Cabinet supported the defense spending increase, an initiative supported by the perceived need for Norway to strengthen its defenses along its borders with Russia.

"The unfortunate developments in Ukraine and Russia make it necessary for Norway to increase our military capability," Solberg said.

Increased funding will be required to improve facilities at the Norwegian Air Force's air station at Ørland to serve as the main base for new F-35 aircraft. The cost of the air base modernization will run to $190 million. The first F-35s are scheduled to arrive in Ørland in 2017.

The military is also procuring and modernizing new CV90-type combat vehicles, a program that is budgeted at $1.32 billion, and working with the MoD to devise a plan to replace the Navy's aging Ula-class submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Eesti*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Patria NEMO 120mm Mortar*






Littoral warfare is all the rage these days, being able to snuggle in around shoals and the muddy water of contested territory and vanquish your enemy with speed and overwhelming force. That exact mission is what Finland's Patria NEMO 120mm mortar boat is all about. It is a small and fast shallow draft vessel with one huge ***, surgically accurate gun.






The NEMO, which stands for 'NEw MORrtar,' is a fully automated, gyro stabilized, breach-loading 120mm mortar turret system. In the past, originally it was designed for land-based applications, now it has gone to sea. It can fire while the ship is rolling and pitching, even at high speed, and it is ridiculously accurate.

NEMO boasts a range beyond that of anti-tank missiles, a weapon that is becoming a staple when it comes to countering small boat swarms. The gun's stated range is over 10km, and its barrel can traverse -3 to +85 degrees while spouting off 7 shots a minute continuously or a three round burst in just 12 seconds.

The base for this mini battleship of sorts is Alutech Marine's Watercat M12 landing craft, which is an enlarged and more powerful version of the_ Jurmo_ Class landing craft. The M12 is a super maneuverable and very stable fast landing craft that uses twin 525 kW marine diesel engines and Rolls-Royce FF410S water jets to sling it through even very shallow water at speeds approaching 45 knots.

The boat's bow ramp is hydraulically powered, allowing access to rapidly load and offload 16 troops, all of which sit on impact dampened seats within the boat's Kevlar lined bow-cocoon. Another eight troops can be held above deck. In the Patria NEMO's case, this space is used for accessing the automatic gun turret and space left unused by the big gun can be utilized for storing additional 120mm shells and other cargo. The M12 also has a lavatory and small galley, so extended missions are not a problem.

In addition to the big gun, the M12 has a pair of 50 cal machine guns for self defense, but there is no reason why these could not be replaced with smaller 7.62 machine guns, mini-guns or even automatic grenade launchers.

The idea is that the Patria Nemo can provide hard hitting, medium-range indirect fire support from places where larger surface combatants could never operate from. For instance, if a special forces team were operating deep in a reverine environment, the Patria Nemo could be almost ten kilometers away, hidden deep in an inlet or tributary of a river, ready to rain down hell on the enemy at a moments notice. Then, in a 'run and gun,' direct fire combat environment, the Patria Nemo can rapidly engage multiple fast boats, even at very close range, providing a robust anti-boat swarming capability.

Being that it fires a highly adaptable mortar round, different ammo variations with different fusing options can be selected based on the target. For instance, an air-burst round could probably knock out a small boat without even having to nail it directly, as a burst of explosive shells detonating a few dozen feet above the waterline would result in a mission kill.






For clearing beaches or providing sustained fire support, rounds fired in succession can sanitize large areas of enemy personnel. This can be accomplished via programming the fire support plan into the NEMO fire-control system's user interface, or via coordinates that can be data-linked to the boat via forward spotters. If a bunker or hardened vehicle needs to be targeted, an armor piercing high-explosive (HEAT) round salvo could be fired at it. In other words, the 120mm 'smart' mortar is like the Swiss Army Knife of highly mobile fire support, it can quickly adapt to the situation at hand, for situations that require both within line of sight and beyond line of sight attacks.






The Patria NEMO was originally tested on a larger craft, the Naval Fast Patrol Boat, in its harder hitting, twin-barrel AMOS form. Yet the low-cost of operation, maneuverability, small target size and the M12's ability to operate 'up river' in areas where nearly no draft exists, made it a more attractive surrogate for the big single barreled 120mm NEMO turret.

This heavily armed jet boat's tactical attractiveness has already panned out in some sales. The Finnish Navy has bought the system and so has the UAE. This makes total sense as the boat's unique abilities are incredibly well suited to the tactical challenges of Persian Gulf. The land-based NEMO system also has many interested parties and a few sales already under its belt, making the water-borne version that much more attractive to potential operators of both systems.

The M12/NEMO system seems incredibly well suited for riverine special operations forces here in the US. Being able to support a special forces team up river with their own dedicated indirect fire support would be a very valuable capability. With this in mind, it wouldn't be surprising if these big gun toting jet boats start showing up in the US, with US Navy SWCCs at their controls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Gotland Class Submarine*






We have been glued all week to the sub saga off the coast of Sweden, where six days in Swedish forces have only now called off their search for an elusive sub hiding in the waters off Stockholm. Yet what nobody has mentioned is just how deadly and capable Sweden's own subs are, and there are few better weapons for catching a sub than another sub.

Sweden's submarine force is relatively tiny, just five boats make up the entire inventory, but those five vessels are extremely stealthy and lethal, especially their three _Gotland Class_ diesel-electric submarines. Entering service in the mid 1990s, the 1600 ton displacement _Gotland Class_was the first operational Air Independent Propulsion (AIP) submarines in the world, which gave them the previously unprecedented operational ability (for non-nuclear submarines at least) to stay submerged for weeks at a time.






With performance once only within the realm of much more complex, expensive, larger and louder nuclear submarines, AIP technology is revolutionizing the accessibility of long diving and silent running submarine capabilities. There are now multiple AIP concepts out there, with fuel cell based systems being a popular choice as of late. Yet legendary ship builder Kockums was the first to market with their AIP system which utilizes advanced batteries that are charged by 75kw generators. These generators are run by a pair of diesel and liquid oxygen fueled Stirling Engines. The result of this unique, yet remarkably simple system is two weeks of submerged air independent propulsion while traveling at about 6mph. Oh, and Kockums' AIP system is virtually silent, even in comparison to multi-billion dollar nuclear powered boats that still have to pump high-volumes coolant to their reactors.

The_ Gotland Class_ can also act like a traditional diesel-electric submarine and run on its standard diesel engines while surfaced or snorkeling. It can also run on battery power alone, where it can hit speeds up to 20 knots submerged. The capability to patrol silently for weeks on AIP, run un-stealthily on its standard diesel engines, or rocket through the water for shorter periods on silent battery power alone, give the _Gotland Class_ a certain tactical agility that is very hard for the enemy to predict.






The _Gotland Class_ measures 200 feet in length and are just over 20 feet in width. They are crewed with an incredibly lean compliment of 24 sailors and officers. These submariners are put through exhaustive psychological and physiological testing to make sure they can handle life aboard the small vessel.

As for weapons, these capable little submarines feature four 533mm torpedo tubes that can fire the time-tested and heavy hitting Bofors Underwater Systems Type 613torpedoes. The "Torpedo 613" is an incredibly powerful anti surface ship weapon, packing a range of about 12 miles, an engagement speed of 40kts and a massive high-explosive warhead weighing in at nearly about 650lbs. A newer updated multi-role heavy torpedo that can be used against both surface and submarine targets is also carried by the _Gotland Class_, called the 'Torpedo 2000.' This cutting edge weapon has double the range of the Torpedo 613, although less raw explosive power. Sixteen 533mm class torpedoes can be carried at any given time about the HMS _Gotland _and her two sisters ships.

The_ Gotland Class_ is also equipped with a pair of 400mm tubes that are used by the maneuverable Saab Bofors Underwater Systems Type 43X2 lightweight multi-role torpedo. Each tube can hold two of these versatile and compact torpedoes at one time.

What makes this small and quiet sub even more deadly is her combat management system which is truly state of the art and is said to feature an incredibly user friendly interface. During a single attack, the system can guide multiple torpedoes at once, which can result in more than a mission kill for even very large naval combatants like aircraft carriers, with each torpedo striking in a different section of the hull if ordered to do so.

Her sensor suite is provided by Atlas Elektronik and is also extremely capable and fully integrated into the boat's combat management system. A bow mounted cylindrical sonar array, intercept array, conformal passive sonar arrays on her sides, electronic service measures and a radar detection, classification and homing suite made by Thales and known as 'Manta' rounds out the ship's primary sensor fit. The whole combat system interface is constantly being upgraded and new sensors can be added with relative ease as needed.

Mine warfare is also a major part of the_ Gotland Class's_ mission. They can deploy Saab Bofors Underwater Systems stand-off self-deployed Mine 42, which can travel autonomously for miles before descending to the sea floor. There it can lie in wait for a target ship or submarine to pass by, and will then activate and prosecute an attack autonomously. This unpredictable and 'smart' mine can also detonate or deactivate itself after a certain period of time. Additionally, the_ Gotland_ can carry up to 48 traditional mines externally.

Maneuverability was a key factor in the _Gotland Class_ design and this manifests itself in the boat's "X" shaped tailplane structure. This unique design provides four independent maneuvering surfaces at its stern and is tied to another two planes mounted on the boat's sail. These control surfaces, combined with the sub's advanced and highly automated control system, allows for incredibly tight turns, dives and ascensions even in very close quarters, such as in shallow littoral environments. Due to the boat's size, automation and maneuverability, the_Gotland Class_ has been described as the F-16 Viper of the undersea combat world.






As the_ Gotland_ and her two sister ships, the _HMS Uppland_ and _HMS Halland_, matured into highly capable operational attack and reconnaissance boats, they began taking part in international exercises. In 2000 they traveled to the Mediterranean for a large multi-national training event where they astonished participating countries by remaining virtually undetected throughout the exercise while actively surveying and shadowing opposing forces. In some cases they sat undetected for long periods of time while visibly observing submarine hunting activities on the decks of 'enemy' frigates and destroyers.

The _Gotland Class _boats then participated in open-ocean exercises in the Atlantic where they trounced much more advanced Spanish, French and US players, including a French nuclear fast attack sub and the American _Los Angeles Class_ SSN, the _USS Houston._

Other exercises soon followed and the little _Gotland Class_ boats continued to be a very lethal force to reckon with. By the mid 2000s, other countries were starting to field or develop AIP capable diesel-electric submarines, including Russia and especially China. Since the US Navy had retired its last diesel-electric (non-AIP) attack submarine in 1990, the _USS Blueback_ (now a local resident here at Oregon's Museum of Science & Industry) there was no indigenous force to practice hunting down diesel-electric subs, yet alone ones with advanced AIP capabilities. Thus the US Navy went to Sweden hat in hand in hopes of leasing one of their ninja-like _Gotland Class_ boats, and its crew, for a year. The Swedish sub would be playing the adversary to America's massive constellation of anti-submarine surface combatants, helicopters, fixed wing aircraft, and especially nuclear submarines. The Swedes granted this request and the _Gotland_was shipped to San Diego aboard a mobile drydock.

By mid summer of 2005 the_ Gotland arrived _in San Diego and war games immediately commenced. Apparently the Navy got more than they were bargaining for when it came to finding and engaging the stealthy little sub. The _Gotland_ virtually "sunk" many US nuclear fast attack subs, destoryers, frigates, cruisers and even made it into the 'red zone' beyond the last ring of anti-submarine defenses within a carrier strike group. Although it was rumored she got many simulated shots off on various US super-carriers, one large-scale training exercise in particular with the then brand new _USS Ronald Reagan_ ended with the little sub making multiple attack runs on the super-carrier, before slithering away without ever being detected.

One contact of mine within the anti-submarine community said that the _Gotland _was the single biggest eye opener of their career, the little Swedish sub was "so silent it literally did not exist to our sensors." Apparently the Swedish crew knew exactly how to employ her strengths to devastating effects as that same contact described the sub as "a vastly demoralizing capability that changed the priorities within the surface and sub-surface warfare communities."

Once the first year of the lease ran out, the Navy quickly arranged another year on the contract to sort through tactics as to how to deal with this proliferating and unassuming yet deadly threat. It wasn't until mid 2007 that the _Gotland _finally loaded up on its mobile drydock and headed back to its home on the Baltic Sea.






Fast forward the better part of a decade and AIP submarines, some more advanced than the_Gotland Class,_ are prowling the seas and littorals around the globe. Seeing as these boats cost millions, instead of billions of dollars, they are potentially a fairly cheap way of shattering shipping in key global waterways, or even stalking coastlines for soft targets such as ships in port, not to mention having the potential of taking on some of most capable anti-submarine forces in the world.

After fighting multiple land wars in the deserts of Iraq and mountains of Afghanistan for a decade and half, America's anti submarine warfare capability had atrophied. Today there is apush within the Navy to make it a high priority once again, especially after the lessons learned during the_ Gotland's_ time as a opposing force aggressor and the rise of China's nuclear ballistic submarine force. New tactics and technologies are quietly being applied to combat these cheap but potentially disastrous underwater stalkers, although it seems like it will still be some time until the Navy has the threat under any sort of control.

The success and proliferation of these relatively inexpensive but highly capable diesel-electric AIP boats also invites the question- why doesn't America have any? Considering that we are facing a submarine shortage as even the cost-cutting _Virginia Class_ nuclear fast attack submarines are just too expensive to build and operate ($2.7B per Virginia Class SSN) in numbers large enough to meet tasking demands, buying some advanced AIP diesels-electric boats off the shelf may be a suitable solution for filling at least a portion of this looming 'submarine gap.'






The German-built and Israeli operated improved_ Dolphin Class_ submarine, based on the successful Type 209/212 boats, cost about half a billion dollars each, meaning we could purchase 5 for every _Virginia Class_ SSN. Even with American modifications, at say $750M per boat, that equals 3.6 boats per every _Virginia Class _SSN.

For forward deployed operations, buying a few dozen of these incredibly capable AIP boats may not only make sense monetarily and quantitatively, to up our hull numbers of attack and surveillance subs, but it could also drastically increase our presence in key hot spots around the globe. Because they are not nuclear, America could forward deploy a large portion of such a fleet to friendly nations.

Southeast Asia and the increasingly volatile South China Sea, comes to mind as an especially ideal place to base even a portion of a theoretical American _Dolphin Class_ or enhanced _Gotland Class _sub force. Currently we have a Littoral Combat Ship deployed to Singapore, and Japan and Northern Australia may be future ports for these and other ships. Pairing the LCS's capabilities with an AIP capable diesel electric submarine makes incredible sense, especially if that Littoral Combat Ship were equipped with the anti-submarine warfare mission package. They could fight and spy as a team, and the LCS could act as a bunker and supply ship for its super efficient AIP capable submarine partner. This would drastically increase the LCS's utility and effectiveness, and it would give these lightly armed and ambiguous ships a clear purpose and mission set to work from.






The incredible capability of Sweden's _Gotland_ _Class_ subs, especially in 'brown water' littoral environments, also brings us back to the peculiar search for a mystery sub just miles from Stockholm. Although Sweden lacks a large anti-submarine force, and especially an aerial contingent, they do have their incredible_ Gotland Class_ subs, yet nobody has even mentioned their existence during this whole ordeal. Sometimes the very best way to catch a robber is by asking another robber where they would strike next and how they would go about doing so, and in this case, if there truly was a foreign submarine in Sweden's territorial midst, catching it with another submarine may very well make the most sense.

Seeing as the _HMS Gotland_ can sneak its way through many miles and layers of anti-submarine defenses surrounding a US super-carrier, entering literally the most defended and highly surveyed area in the world, one would think sneaking up on a Russian midget sub would be well within Sweden's stealthy sub's repertoire.

Then again, maybe they actually have been hard at work over the last six days of the search as they still would have at least another week before they would even have to come up for air. The same can be said for Russia's new AIP submarine designs, the active_ Lada Class_ and the upcoming_ Amur Class_. And that is just the problem, not only are AIP boats so hard to detect, but they are also relatively cheap, and will give friendly and enemy states alike a resurgent clandestine subsurface capability.

With this in mind, I doubt that Sweden's wild goose chase will be the last one of its kind for some time. As this technology spreads we will probably see more and more news about "foreign objects"suspected to be operating closely off friendly shores.






*General characteristics

Type*: Submarine
*Displacement*: Surfaced: 1,494 tonnes (1,470 long tons)
*Submerged*: 1,599 tonnes (1,574 long tons)
*Length*: 60.4 m (198 ft 2 in)
*Beam*: 6.2 m (20 ft 4 in)
*Draft*: 5.6 m (18 ft 4 in)
*Propulsion*: 2 × Diesel-electric MTU engines
2 × Kockums v4-275R Stirling AIP units
*Speed*: Surfaced: 11 knots (20 km/h)
*Submerged*: 20 knots (37 km/h) on batteries; 5 knots (9.3 km/h) on AIP
*Complement*: 18-22 Officers
6-10 Seamen
*Sensors and* *processing systems*: CSU 90-2 Integrated sonar sensor suite
*Armament*: 4 × 533 mm (21.0 in) Torpedo tubes
2 × 400 mm (15.7 in) Torpedo tubes
48 × Externally Mounted Naval Mines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*RBS15 MK3*






The RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface missile (SSM) was developed jointly by Diehl BGT Defence and Saab Bofors Dynamics. It is the latest variant of the RBS15 anti-ship missile family. The RBS15 Mk3 is in service or on order with Sweden, Germany, Poland and Finland.

Developed as an upgrade of combat proven RBS15 Mk2 missile, the Mk3 was successfully test fired at an FMV (the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration) test range in October 2008. The first missile was assembled outside Sweden in Germany in December that year.

The RBS15 Mk3 is a fire-and-forget, subsonic cruise type missile launched from ships and trucks. The missile can be used for anti-ship missions and land strikes.






*RBS15 Mk3 surface-to-surface orders and deliveries*

In September 2005, Germany ordered RBS15 anti-ship missiles to equip its new K130 corvettes. The deliveries began in March 2011 and the missile was officially rolled-out aboard the K130 corvette in September 2011.

In October 2006, Saab Bofors Dynamics was awarded a €110m contract to supply the RBS15 Mk3 missiles for Orkan Class fast patrol boats of the Polish Navy.

In November 2007, Saab and FMV signed a contract for the RBS15 Mk3 System to equip the Visby Class corvettes.

*Variations of RBS15 Mk3 missile*

The RBS15 Mk3 is available in three versions - ship-launched, truck-launched and air-launched. The ship-launched variant can be installed on small and large sized warships such as fast patrol boats, frigates and corvettes. The missile is easily integrated with the combat management system and can be operated as stand-alone or fully integrated architecture.

The air-to-ship launched version is suitable for modern fighter aircraft. The rapidly deployed truck-launched missile battery provides coastal defence against hostile forces. The highly mobile launch platforms allow the launch of the missile from hidden positions located far away from the coast.






*RBS15 Mk3 design and features*

The forward part of the RBS15 Mk3 missile includes guidance and electronics section followed by warhead and fuel section. The rearward section consists of wings and turbojet engine and two parallel booster motors. The missile has cruciform wings that can be retracted during storage.

The missile has a length of 4.35m, fuselage diameter of 0.5m and a wing span of 1.4m. The launch and in-flight weights of the missile are 800kg and 650kg respectively. The RBS15 Mk3 can strike targets within the range of 200km, while travelling at a subsonic speed of 0.9Mach.






*RBS15 Mk3 guidance system*

The RBS15 guidance and control system includes an inertial navigation system and a GPS receiver, a radar altimeter and a Ku-band radar target seeker. The RBS15 missiles are resistant of enemy countermeasures. Two or more missiles can be programmed to hit the target simultaneously from various directions to better penetrate the air defences of warships.

The missile features low radar cross section and IR signature. It has sophisticated target discrimination and selection capabilities. It is extremely resistant to chaff, active jammers, decoys and other electronic countermeasures (ECM).

The RBS15 Mk3 is a low sea-skimming missile performing unpredictable evasive manoeuvres. The missile increases its thrust in the terminal phase to defeat missiles, guns and close-in weapon systems (CIWS). The missile engagement planning system (MEPS) provides advanced user interface for generating plans for different scenarios.






*Warhead and propulsion of RBS15 Mk3 SSM*

The missile can be equipped with an optimised heavy HE blast-fragmentation warhead. The highly efficient warhead can penetrate into the hull of any modern vessel.

The ship and truck-launched RBS15 Mk3 variants are launched by two booster motors. The missile is powered by TR 60-5 variable-thrust turbo-jet engine developed by Microturbo (a Safran Group company and subsidiary of Turbomeca). The TR60-5 engine incorporating a 3-stage-axial compressor delivers a thrust of 350 to 440daN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Flygsystem 2020 - SAAB can into stealth?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

New *Forsvarets spesialstyrker* patch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Fun fact; it was actually Norwegians defending Hoth from the Imperial Navy


























Looks nice, a bit warm for my taste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*I noticed the warning not to post graphic images - this guy isn't actually dead, it's part of a realistic training scenario*

@waz - does this violate forum rules?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## waz

Transhumanist said:


> *I noticed the warning not to post graphic images - this guy isn't actually dead, it's part of a realistic training scenario*
> 
> @waz - does this violate forum rules?



No my friend, the pictures are great. Keep posting please.


----------



## Transhumanist

waz said:


> No my friend, the pictures are great. Keep posting please.



Simulated blood and gore is still off limits though, right? Some of these pictures are of medical units, but I'm being careful not to included simulated wounds. Unless that is allowed, but I got the impression it isn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Summer in Norway*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Our boys in Afghanistan
















Training with Delta Police















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian Defense Innovations:

KSAT at Svalbard*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Kongsberg Protector System*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Kongsberg Remus AUV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist




----------



## Transhumanist

*All photos of the Norwegian Armed Services belong to the Forsvaret*




































@Gabriel92 @Nihonjin1051 - lots of updates

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*All photos of the Norwegian Armed Services belong to the Forsvaret*

Sunset from the bridge of KV Magnus Lagabøte






Commanding Officer Captain Lieutenant Tomas Ruud-Halvorsen enjoying a sunset from drill on KV Magnus Lagabøte





Menige øver på mann over bord





Soldater tilhørende Panserbataljonen og Ingeniørbataljonen på MOBO-trening (militære operasjoner i bebygde områder) i Åsegard leir, Harstad.





Innsatsstyrke Bundle hadde sin apriløvelse i Oslofjorden, dette var siste innspurt og trening før storøvelsen OSLOFJORD som går av stabelen i juni 2015. Da vil hele 4500 soldater delta. Heimevernet har fire innsatsstyrke på sjøen, Bundle i Oslo, Salamander i Bergen, Waxwing i Trondheim og Anklet ved Narvik.





Soldater fra 2. bataljon under deres instrumenterte trening på Rena.





KNM Storm blir bunkret av KV Harstad i Sørøysundet. Fartøyene deltar på øvelsen Joint Viking





KNM Thor Heyerdahl med havariøvelse. Her jobbes det med å tette igjen en lekasje.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*All photos of the Norwegian Armed Services belong to the Forsvaret*

Soldater tilhørende Panserbataljonen og Ingeniørbataljonen på MOBO-trening (militære operasjoner i bebygde områder) i Åsegard leir, Harstad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Innsatsstyrke Bundle hadde sin apriløvelse i Oslofjorden, dette var siste innspurt og trening før storøvelsen OSLOFJORD som går av stabelen i juni 2015. Da vil hele 4500 soldater delta. Heimevernet har fire innsatsstyrke på sjøen, Bundle i Oslo, Salamander i Bergen, Waxwing i Trondheim og Anklet ved Narvik.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Soldater fra 2. bataljon under deres instrumenterte trening på Rena.




































Soldat fra OPFOR-styrken, Kampeskadronen (KESK), under 2. bataljons instrumenterte trening på Rena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Chief of the Norwegian defence admiral Haakon Bruun-Hanssen on board KV Senja
















KNM Thor Heyerdahl deltok på SJKES skytekonkurranse.
















Forsvaret har leid inn to sivile lasteskip for å forflytte Brigade Nord til FInnmark i forbindelse med øvelse Joint VIking. KV Harstad sikrer skipet mot eventuelle trusler.






HV-17s innsatsstyrke Ida& Lyra har sin øvelse Jerv under Joint Viking

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Random pics this time*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Transhumanist said:


> *Random pics this time*



Wow! Your contribution to this thread has been amazing and far beyond any of my expectations!!! In three days you've added 1/3 of the total size of the thread. Amazing work! Please keep it up. You've got a new follower in me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

SvenSvensonov said:


> Wow! Your contribution to this thread has been amazing and far beyond any of my expectations!!! In three days you've added 1/3 of the total size of the thread. Amazing work! Please keep it up. You've got a new follower in me!



Thank you vän!

Innsatsstyrke Bundle hadde sin apriløvelse i Oslofjorden, dette var siste innspurt og trening før storøvelsen OSLOFJORD som går av stabelen i juni 2015. Da vil hele 4500 soldater delta. Heimevernet har fire innsatsstyrke på sjøen, Bundle i Oslo, Salamander i Bergen, Waxwing i Trondheim og Anklet ved Narvik.






Sjøforsvaret med photoex i Altafjorden, i forbindele med øvelsen Joint Viking.






KV Harstad bunkrer KNM Storm i Sørøysundet gjennom metoden RAS. Fartøyet deltar på øvelsen Joint VIking.






For første gang bunkrer KV Harstad et minefartøy. KNM Otra bunkres gjennom metoden RAS i Altafjorden. Fartøyene deltar i øvelsen Joint Viking.






Øvelse Rekrutt er garderekruttenes siste feltøvelse før de er fardige med rekruttperioden på Terningmoen. Her får de blant annet prøvde seg på militære operasjoner i bebygd område, MOBO. Å drive operasjoner i bebygd og urbant miljø er svært krevende.






Fenrik Elise Johnsen følger med på 2 Russiske Bear fly som er nord for Norge, 2 stk F-16 er på veg nordover for og identifisere og verifisere flyene






HMKG gjennomførte årets første storøvelse, YMER 1, på Trøgstad fort i Østfold.
1. Gardekomapni sikret fortet med støtte fra spesialtroppene i 5. Gardekompani, og i Husebyleiren styrte staben operasjonene med stødig hånd. Det snart 100år gamle fjellfortet rommer blant annet 1,3km med tuneller og overbyde skytterstilinger.






Dykkere fra innsatsstyrke Anklet (HV-17) klarerer brygga i Hamnbukt under øvelse Joint Viking.






@SvenSvensonov are the captions ok?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Her demonterer Cyberforsvarets avdeling for cybertjenester og -operasjoner (CTO) radiolinjeskudd under øvelse Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark.






Innsatsstyrke Ida & Lyra (HV-17) øver på ildoverfall under øvelse Joint Viking.






HV-17s innsatsstyrke Ida& Lyra har sin øvelse Jerv under Joint Viking og bedriver egentrening mens de venter på oppdrag






Kystjegere setter opp hellfire våpen 






En stridsbåt fra taktisk båtskvadron kjører high speed i gjennom et sund på finnmarkskysten






Forsvaret har leid inn to sivile lasteskip for å forflytte Brigade Nord til FInnmark i forbindelse med øvelse Joint VIking. KV Harstad sikrer skipet mot eventuelle trusler.






Gardebefal under øvelse Ymer 4. Ymer er en av HMKGSs storøvelser, og under Ymer 4 ble tre av kompaniene øvd, i tillegg til bataljonsstaben. Øvelsen varte i en uke, og foregikk på Huseby, i Maridalen og i områdene Vestmarka og Rustaden. 






KNM Olav Tryggvason på vei til Finnmark og øvelsen Joint Viking. Her er 12,7mm.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Transhumanist said:


> @SvenSvensonov are the captions ok?



I wouldn't change them unless someone complains about not being about to read them. From my point of view they are just fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*All photos of the Norwegian Armed Services belong to the Forsvaret*

KNM Olav Tryggvason på vei til Finnmark og øvelsen Joint Viking.






YMER 4 er en av Hans Majestet Kongens Gardes storøvelser. Under Ymer 4 ble tre av kompaniene øvd, i tillegg til bataljonsstaben. Øvelsen varte i en uke, og foregikk på Huseby, i Maridalen og i områdene Vestmarka og Rustaden. 






KNM Olav Tryggvason på vei til Finnmark og øvelsen Joint Viking. Her er en artillerist med 12,7mm. 






Fregatten KNM Thor Heyerdahl ligger til kai i Alta, i forbindelse med åpent skip, i forkant av øvelsen Joint Viking i Finnmark.






Mannskapet på Orion P3 på Andøya flystasjon






Forsvarets spesialstyrker trener ved oljeplattform






Forsvarets spesialsoldater under øvelse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

HMKG gjennomførte årets første storøvelse, YMER 1, på Trøgstad fort i Østfold.
1. Gardekomapni sikret fortet med støtte fra spesialtroppene i 5. Gardekompani, og i Husebyleiren styrte staben operasjonene med stødig hånd. Det snart 100år gamle fjellfortet rommer blant annet 1,3km med tuneller og overbyde skytterstilinger.






HMKGs 2. Gardekompani deltok på en fellesøvelse med Krigsskolens kull Linge (2.års kadettene) på Hengsvann skytefelt utenfor Kongsvinger. Gardistene og kadettene ble delt i to like store grupper, og skulle øve på angrep og forsvar i en uke. Krigsskolekadettene fikk prøvd seg som alt fra lagførere til kompanisjefer, og Gardistene fikk god trening i infanteritjeneste.






Soldater øver på skyting med MP7






KNM Glimt til kai i Vardø






Cockpit`en i et C-130J Hercules fra 335 skvadronen under nattflygning






Pilot med night visison googles etter landing med et C-130J Hercules fly fra 335 skvadronen på Gardermoen militære flystasjon

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

SvenSvensonov said:


> I wouldn't change them unless someone complains about not being about to read them. From my point of view they are just fine.



Thanks again, van! Oh, and I totally forgot to mention, your avatar is va ballt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*the 20th anniversary of the Telemark Batallion. Competition between the 3rd and 3th mech infantery companies.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*More pics of the Forsvarets*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Norway Picks Supacat High-Mobility Vehicle*
By Andrew Chuter 
May 6, 2015





_Norway ordered Supacat's HMT Extenda vehicle under a $34.8 million deal to improve the mobility of its land forces.(Photo: Supacat)_

LONDON — Norway has ordered HMT Extenda vehicles from British maker Supacat under a deal valued at £23 million (US $34.8 million), including support, to bolster the mobility of its land forces.

In its announcement Wednesday, the company did not say how many vehicles were involved, but added it had an option to double the order.

Deliveries will begin next year and be completed in 2019.

The rolling chassis for the vehicles will be built at Supacat's Devon-based facility in southwest England and shipped to Norway for final fit and integration.

Supacat Managing Director Nick Ames said the Norwegian order "reinforces our world lead in this niche corner of the defense industry and underlines HMT Extenda's position as the vehicle of choice for the modern fighting forces."

The vehicles, similar to machines used extensively by British forces in Afghanistan, can be converted to a 4x4 or 6x6 configuration by installing or removing a self-contained third axle allowing the Extenda to meet changing operational requirements.

Used by special operations forces, the Extenda order for Norway comes just over eight months after Australia signed up a AUS $105 million (US $82.8 million) deal with Supacat for delivery of 89 of the high-mobility machines.

The Australian vehicles (pictured above) are for use in the special operations role and add to an earlier order for Supacat HMT series machines.

Norway joins Denmark as the second Nordic country to operate the HMT family of vehicles

Norway Picks Supacat High-Mobility Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Onsdag 29. April kom det et mayday fra et fergefartøy i indre Oslo fjord, fergen lakk olje og hadde grunnstøtt. Det hele var endel av katastrofe øvelsen Harbourex15 hvor etater som kystvakten, politi, brann, 330 skvadronen og redningsselskapet samarbeidet for å redde og søke etter savnede 





















Skipsbjellen til KNM Thor Heyerdahl under øvelsen Joint Warrior 2015 






Soldater fra Innsatsstyrke Ida og Lyra (HV-17)






En skarpskytter fra HV-17 under vinterøvelsen Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Combat engineer recruits:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*More pics of the Forsvaret*





















Just a normal day in Oslo - En militærvakt på jobb i snøværet utenfor Akershus Festning

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Onsdag 29. April kom det et mayday fra et fergefartøy i indre Oslo fjord, fergen lakk olje og hadde grunnstøtt. Det hele var endel av katastrofe øvelsen Harbourex15 hvor etater som kystvakten, politi, brann, 330 skvadronen og redningsselskapet samarbeidet for å redde og søke etter savnede











EOD-operatører fra FAES og Stridstrenbataljonen på øvelse Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark. Her en en operatør iført en 40 kilos bombedrakt, som skal beskytte mot trykk og fragmenter ved detonasjon av eksplosiver.











Øvelse Rekrutt er garderekruttenes siste feltøvelse før de er fardige med rekruttperioden på Terningmoen. Her får de blant annet prøvde seg på militære operasjoner i bebygd område, MOBO. Å drive operasjoner i bebygd og urbant miljø er svært krevende. 






GARDEN PÅ FORTET HMKG gjennomførte årets første storøvelse, YMER 1, på Trøgstad fort i Østfold.
1. Gardekomapni sikret fortet med støtte fra spesialtroppene i 5. Gardekompani, og i Husebyleiren styrte staben operasjonene med stødig hånd. Det snart 100år gamle fjellfortet rommer blant annet 1,3km med tuneller og overbyde skytterstilinger.











Her demonterer Cyberforsvarets avdeling for cybertjenester og -operasjoner (CTO) radiolinjeskudd under øvelse Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Trude Reitan bærer på Henrik Plassen under en sanitetes drill med kampeskadronen i ommrådet rundt Rena leir.






Forsvarets sanitet i MEDVAC-øvelse, under øvelse Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark






Mannskap i M109 artillerivogn, tilhørende det helprofesjonelle Batteri Piraya i Artilleribataljonen, under øvelse Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark






Jegertroppen i Innsatsstyrke Ida & Lyra øver på fremrykning under deres øvelse Jerv ifb med øvelse Joint Viking.






Kystjegere setter opp hellfire våpen






En rekke stridsvogner, beltevogner og andre kjøretøyer på vei til øvelse Joint Viking






Kystjegere fra kystjegerkommandoen speider utover Finnmarkskysten under vinterøvelsen Joint Viking






Nordlys i øvingsområde under Joint Viking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

KV Senja soler seg i den lave ettermiddagssole






Menige øver på mann over bord 






Dåpen skjer ved verftet Vard Langsten i Tomrefjorden i Romsdal, og det er statsminister Erna Solberg som skal døpe nye «Marjata». Dåpen er en ny milepæl for Etterretningstjenestens nye overvåkningsfartøy.






Latvisk statsbesøk til Norge.

Forsvarets spesialstyrker gjennomførte en demo mot et sivilt fartøy i Oslo fjorden ifb med statsbesøket. En av spesialstyrkensd RHIB båter på Oslofjorden under demoen






GARDEN PÅ FORTET 

HMKG gjennomførte årets første storøvelse, YMER 1, på Trøgstad fort i Østfold.
1. Gardekomapni sikret fortet med støtte fra spesialtroppene i 5. Gardekompani, og i Husebyleiren styrte staben operasjonene med stødig hånd. Det snart 100år gamle fjellfortet rommer blant annet 1,3km med tuneller og overbyde skytterstilinger.











Innsatsstyrke Ida & Lyra i HV-17 øver på oppdrag i Kviby utenfor Alta






Soldater og materiell under skarpskyting på Joint Viking 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Nordic, Baltic States To Share Capabilities*
By Gerard O'Dwyer 
May 10, 2015





_Norway is seeking to replace its Ula-class submarines.(Photo: Wikipedia)_

HELSINKI — The destabilizing impact of Russia's aggression in Ukraine, coupled with its continuing militarization in the High North and Baltic Sea region, will lead to a significant increase in the level of strategic ambition driving future Nordic defense cooperation.

This more dynamic and deepened collaboration is set to fundamentally change the direction of Nordic cooperation, from being an interstate interaction based largely on aspirational goals, to a more functional military union that will focus more on building joint capabilities and sharing land, air and naval capacities to offer a credible and collective deterrence against regional threats.

The degree to which Nordic military cooperation canprovide a serious deterrence capability on a regional scale is directly linked to the investment programs that will be run in Sweden, Norway, Denmark and Finland up to 2030.

Combined, these core programs are expected to cost $30 billion to $40 billion, and will include the replacement of fighter fleets, the bolstering of air defenses, the modernization of armored brigades and mobile artillery systems, and the procurement and modernization of submarines for the Swedish and Norwegian navies.

"These investments are being made at a time when government finances are stretched, but they are essential to national and regional security," said Carl Haglund, Finland's defense minister. "The new defense agreement also has a stronger industrial side, and there will be more focus on including the Nordic defense industry in project planning and future joint procurements."

To emphasize the elevated regional security dimension, the new Nordic defense agreement is being extended to include Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania, the three NATO-aligned Baltic states that are also planning to step up defense spending.

The Nordic governments, during a meeting of defense ministers in Sweden, committed their countries to pooling resources and operational tasks, sharing military bases, raising the level of joint exchange of intelligence and increasing collective regional surveillance.

Moreover, the Nordic and Baltic armed forces will actively increase the scale and range of joint multi-branch exercises between their militaries.

The meeting of Nordic defense ministers identified Russia as the primary destabilizing force in the region, and the reason behind their need to reinforce Nordic-Baltic military collaboration.

"The Russian aggression against the Ukraine and the illegal annexation of Crimea are violations of international law and other international agreements. Russia's conduct represents the gravest challenge to European security. As a consequence, the security situation in the Nordic countries' adjacent areas has become significantly worsened during the past year; we must be prepared to face possible crises or incidents," Nordic and Iceland defense ministers said in a statement.

The Nordic countries must meet this situation with solidarity and a deepened cooperation, the statement said. "We are also introducing a program to develop defense capacities, where we in cooperation with the Baltic nations can contribute to reforming the defense sectors of our cooperating countries," the statement added.

The objective of the new agreement, said Swedish Defense Minister Peter Hultqvist, is to harness Nordic military capacities as part of stronger regional defense collaboration that also covers the Baltic Sea area.

"A credible joint defense relationship provides strength, security and improves predictability. Through commitments and cooperation, such as regular exercises between our militaries, it also offers a firmer form of deterrence," Hultqvist said.

Moscow will view the strengthened Nordic defense agreement as further evidence of NATO at work to entice neutral Finland and Sweden to join the alliance, said Lucas Cavens, a Brussels-based political analyst.

"The Kremlin sees this new era of Nordic cooperation as being expressly directed against Russia. It will look at the detail and worry about Finland and Sweden drifting towards NATO," Cavens said. "Moscow will interpret their militaries acquiring NATO-compatible equipment and adopting NATO standards as further proof. Neither Finland nor Sweden have explicitly said they want to join NATO, but this will count for little in Moscow."

The military connection to NATO remains a thorn in the side of Russia's relations with Nordic countries. Sweden and Finland, which are members of the NATO Partnership for Peace initiative, now routinely participate in NATO-led joint exercises and operations.

The major capital investment programs being run by all Nordic militaries will help underpin the regional threat deterrence dynamic in the new defense agreement, said Allan Widman, chairman of Sweden's Parliamentary Defense Committee.

"A lot of money is being spent on advanced military hardware and systems by Nordic governments," Widman said. 'These, collectively, will give Nordic defense cooperation a much greater overall credibility heading in to the future. This is strength in numbers."

Sweden's big-ticket acquisitions will include new warships, the purchase of a new A26-class submarine type as part of a general sub fleet modernization; the procurement of a new-generation Gripen; and the re-establishment of a strong military presence on Gotland, Sweden's most southerly outpost in the Baltic Sea. Sweden is expected to invest more than $15 billion on these and other defense strengthening projects by 2030.

Of the Nordic countries, Norway is likely to be the biggest spender on defense. It is replacing its aging F-16s with 52 F-35As, including four trainer aircraft. This project alone is estimated to cost around $40 billion (Norway MoD estimate 2011), or $769 million per aircraft based on a 30 year life-cycle cost. Norway is also expected to procure a new submarine type to replace its Ula-class vessels.

Norway is spending a total of $500 million on a new anti-aircraft battery system for the Army's Artillery Battalion, and on the modernization of the Army's German-made Leopard 2 tanks. These two programs await final capital funding approval from the Norwegian Parliament.

Capital investment projects, which are being funded as part of the Norwegian Defense Force's long-term investment plans, are also ongoing to modernize facilities at the Norwegian Air Force's bases in the Arctic and sub-Arctic. The Army is also procuring and modernizing new CV90-type combat vehicles as part of a $1.32 billion program.

Finland's biggest acquisition program remains the replacement of the Finnish Air Force's 60 F/A-18 Hornets. Following mid-life upgrades costing $2.2 billion, the Hornets can continue to fly up to 2030. A fighter replacement competition is expected to run after a new government led by the Center Party takes office at the end of May.

The replacement program, which will cover the acquisition of 50 to 60 aircraft, will cost an estimated $4.2 billion to $4.5 billion. Finland is also modernizing its surface warships' capacity and air-defenses.

The Danish government is expected to advance the Danish Air Force's fighter replacement program in the second half of 2015. The original proposal was to acquire 48 aircraft on an estimated budget of $4.5 billion. However, with parliamentary elections pending in September, and the Social People's Party expected to be part of a new center-left coalition, this number could fall as low as 18 or 24. The Air Force operates 30 F-16s.

Denmark will also strengthen the Army's armored combat and mobility units. To this end, the Army is to acquire a minimum of 206 MOWAG Piranha 5 8x8 (General Dynamics) personnel carriers with an option to purchase up to 450 vehicles.

Nordic, Baltic States To Share Capabilities


----------



## Transhumanist

Bardufoss: Soldater fra Artilleribataljonen skøt salutt både i Bardu og Målselv kommune.






Onsdag 29. April kom det et mayday fra et fergefartøy i indre Oslo fjord, fergen lakk olje og hadde grunnstøtt. Det hele var endel av katastrofe øvelsen Harbourex15 hvor etater som kystvakten, politi, brann, 330 skvadronen og redningsselskapet samarbeidet for å redde og søke etter savnede






Forsvarssjef og Sjef KV på vei inn til brief for Kystvakten på Sortland






Klar til strid, KNM Thor Heyerdahl, KTS, Sjøforsvaret, Torsdagskrig, Øvelse






Kontroll og varslings sentralen til 130 Luftving på Mågerø






Soldater fra 2. bataljon klargjør for angrep med det panserbekjempende våpensystemet Javelin, under øvelse Joint Viking 2015 i Finnmark


----------



## Transhumanist

Frigjørings- og veterandagen 2015 i Trondheim.







8. mai er Norges frigjøringsdag. Det er også dagen hvor vi hedrer alle våre veteraner og deres innsats for Norge. På denne dagen hedrer vi alle veteraner, og veteranfamilier, fra andre verdenskrig og fram til dagens internasjonale operasjoner. Etter andre verdenskrig har over 100 000 nordmenn tjenestegjort i nesten hundre ulike internasjonale operasjoner i over 40 land i fire verdensdeler. I 2015 er det 70 år siden frigjøringen. Årets markeringer kommer derfor til å dreie seg spesielt om frigjøringen.






Menig røykdykker skal kjenne skipet sitt i blinde, det krever mye øving






Soldater fra 2. bataljon under deres instrumenterte trening på Rena.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Saab to upgrade Norwegian Army’s Arthur radar system*

Saab has been awarded a contract to perform mid-life upgrade (MLU) for the Norwegian Army's ARTillery HUnting Radar (Arthur).

Awarded by the Norwegian Defence Logistic Organisation (NDLO), the SEK115m ($13.2m) contract requires Saab Technologies Norway to upgrade the radar system's sensor to Saab's current production version of Arthur (ModC).

The contract also covers development of new command, control and communication functions and integration in a new 10ft container, which has ISO corners for easy and flexible use on many vehicle types.

Saab Surface Radar Solutions business unit head Anders Linder said: "We are very happy that the Norwegian Forces take the step to the latest version of Arthur, which ensures the best possible radar for this application."

The sensor upgrade is expected to improve the system's detection range and accuracy, increase the operational flexibility and also provide mobility and protection in a highly mobile manoeuvre warfare environment.

Jointly developed by Saab Electronic Defence Systems and Saab Technologies Norway, Arthur is a C-band medium-range weapon-locating system designed for detection and location of artillery weapons within a 60km range, enabling timely and precise counter-battery fire.

Air-lifted by the C-130 Hercules and other military helicopters, the standalone radar can be mounted on any truck with an adequate payload, and features low side-lobes, making it difficult to jam.

The system is partly based on the same technology as Saab's Giraffe radar, and simultaneously scans 100 targets per minute, while tracking own shells and calculating impact points during registration.

Having entered into Norwegian Army's in 1999, the radar is currently integrated on a Hägglunds BV-206 tracked vehicle designed to support light infantry brigades.

The army will now use M113F4 armoured tracked vehicle as the main carrier for Arthur.

Development and production MLU prototype will be carried out at the company's facilities in Halden, Norway, and Gothenburg, Sweden, and delivery is scheduled to take place in 2017.

Apart from Norway, the system is also used by the Czech Republic, Canada, Denmark, Italy, Greece, Malaysia, Norway, Sweden, Spain, Singapore, as well as the UK.

From Saab to upgrade Norwegian Army’s Arthur radar system - Army Technology

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

C-130J Hercules flyet "Frigg 5601" fra 335 skavdronen på Jan Mayen






Ubåten i Ula-klassen






Øvelse Svalbard. Pasientene er fraktet inn til Brucebyen for behandling 






KV Harstad, KNM Storm og KNM Skjold (på bildet) fikk besøk av et DA-20 i Porsangerfjorden. Det ble brukt til å øve på forsvarsprosedyrer der korvettene skulle beskytte KV Harstad.











Soldater fra innsatsstyrke Ida & Lyra (HV-17) holder utkikk fra en topp under øvelse Joint Viking 2015 en skyfri, stjerneklar natt

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Transhumanist

1R0N M4N XL said:


> nice work!!!  go NATO!!!!



Thanks, @SvenSvensonov and I could always use contributions.

*Eesti*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*EKV*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Latest Forsvaret update:*

Nærmere 300 soldater fra Telemark bataljon, resten av Hærens hurtige reaksjonsstyrke (HRS) og Panserbataljonen var i mai 2015 på øvelse (Urban Viking/Urban Mink) i MOBO-landsbyen Marnehuizen i Nederland. (Soldat fra Panserbataljonen)

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Continued from above:*




































Batteriene Olga og Nils i Artillerbataljonen, Brigade Nord, drog søndag 11. mai opp en 600 kilos tung kanon til fjelltoppen Roasme, i fotsporene til Bergartilleribataljonen 3, 75 år tidligere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Commemorating WWII*

8. mai er Norges frigjøringsdag. Det er også dagen hvor vi hedrer alle våre veteraner og deres innsats for Norge. På denne dagen hedrer vi alle veteraner, og veteranfamilier, fra andre verdenskrig og fram til dagens internasjonale operasjoner. Etter andre verdenskrig har over 100 000 nordmenn tjenestegjort i nesten hundre ulike internasjonale operasjoner i over 40 land i fire verdensdeler. I 2015 er det 70 år siden frigjøringen. Årets markeringer kommer derfor til å dreie seg spesielt om frigjøringen.































Frigjørings- og veterandagen 2015 i Trondheim.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Forsvaret Update*

Innsatsstyrke Bundle hadde sin apriløvelse i Oslofjorden, dette var siste innspurt og trening før storøvelsen OSLOFJORD som går av stabelen i juni 2015. Da vil hele 4500 soldater delta. Heimevernet har fire innsatsstyrke på sjøen, Bundle i Oslo, Salamander i Bergen, Waxwing i Trondheim og Anklet ved Narvik.






Norge overtok Baltic Air Policing oppdraget i dag 30 april 2015, etter Italia. Her er et av de norske F-16 flyene klare til og ta av fra Siauliai Air Base i Litauen hvor det norske detachmentet skal være i 4 måneder






Onsdag 29. April kom det et mayday fra et fergefartøy i indre Oslo fjord, fergen lakk olje og hadde grunnstøtt. Det hele var endel av katastrofe øvelsen Harbourex15 hvor etater som kystvakten, politi, brann, 330 skvadronen og redningsselskapet samarbeidet for å redde og søke etter savnede 






KNM Thor Heyerdahl deltar på Natoøvelsen Joint Warrior. Her gjennoomføres fartøyets første RAS.






Forsvarssjef Admiral Haakon Bruun-Hanssen ombord i et Bell 412 SP helikopter fra 339 skvadronen før take off fra Oscarsborg festning 











Menig i røykdykkerdrakt ombord på KNM Olav Tryggvason. Her øver de på brannøvelser. Fartøyet er på vei til FInnmark og øvelsen Joint Viking,






Bordingstroppen i HV-16 trener sammen med Sjøheimvernet under vinterøvelsen Cold Response

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Nærmere 300 soldater fra Telemark bataljon, resten av Hærens hurtige reaksjonsstyrke (HRS) og Panserbataljonen var i mai 2015 på øvelse (Urban Viking/Urban Mink) i MOBO-landsbyen Marnehuizen i Nederland. (Soldater fra Telemark bataljon)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

Hærens befalskoles mestringsøvelse ble avholdt i perioden 5-13. mai 2015. Mestringsøvelsen skal bidra til å bygge elevenes befalsidentitet og den skal gi elevene styrket selvfølelse og selvtillit. For å oppnå dette må elevene settes i situasjoner som utfordrer deres fysiske og mentale grenser. Mestringsøvelsen skal gi elevene en følelse av å ha lyktes, og gjennom dette bidra til en positiv mestringstro. Kompaniene B (Krigsskolen gjennomgående), C (tekniske linjer) og D (grunnleggende befalskurs) deltok på mestringsøvelsen. (Soldat fra grunnleggende befalskurs)
















Øvelse Sølvpil - Skarpskytingsøvelse med luftvernsystemet NASAMS II. Luftvernbataljonen brukte 48 timer på å reise 1 000 km mellom Ørland hovedflystasjon og Nordmela Firing Range ved Andøya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pak_Sher

Nice pictures and graphics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian Army's Officer Candidate School's combat endurance training:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Life in the Kystvakt:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

* Saab Receives Order for Artillery Ammunition *
Press release

19 May 2015


Defence and security company Saab has received an order for explosive training artillery ammunition. The order amounts to approximately SEK 114 million and delivery will take place during 2015-2016.

Work on this order will be performed by Saab’s subsidiary Saab Bofors Dynamics Switzerland (SBDS), and includes the manufacture and delivery of explosive training artillery grenades. The work includes conversion of live rounds into training rounds with SBDS performing the technical alteration, the filling of the target marking and explosive components as well as the final assembling.

“This order is an endorsement of Saab’s world-class munitions facility in Switzerland, which provides products and services for business partners and Armed Forces around the world,” says Görgen Johansson, head of Saab’s business area Dynamics. 

"This order is completely in line with our strategy to strengthen and extend our range of services. We have a well-proven track record of fulfilling a wide range of national and international service contracts within the field of munitions, the respective components and explosives,” says Stephan Kocher, head of Saab Bofors Dynamics Switzerland.

The industry’s nature is such that due to circumstances concerning the product and customer, further information about the customer will not be announced.

SBDS is an industry leader in the design, development and production of mortar rounds, warheads, less-lethal applications and other energetic products. The company is a specialist in total munitions life cycle management and provides servicing of different ammunition types, mainly for large-calibre products. SBDS operates as a subsidiary of Saab and is based in Thun, Switzerland where it maintains a start-of-the-art development and production site with advanced test and simulation facilities.*

Saab Receives Order for Artillery Ammunition*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Forsvaret Update:*

Bell 412-sp ute på flyvning







Fregatten Fritdjof Nansen i Trondheim






Hærens befalskoles mestringsøvelse ble avholdt i perioden 5-13. mai 2015. Mestringsøvelsen skal bidra til å bygge elevenes befalsidentitet og den skal gi elevene styrket selvfølelse og selvtillit. For å oppnå dette må elevene settes i situasjoner som utfordrer deres fysiske og mentale grenser. Mestringsøvelsen skal gi elevene en følelse av å ha lyktes, og gjennom dette bidra til en positiv mestringstro. Kompaniene B (Krigsskolen gjennomgående), C (tekniske linjer) og D (grunnleggende befalskurs) deltok på mestringsøvelsen. (Soldater fra grunnleggende befalskurs)











Forsvarsminister Ine Marie Eriksen Søreide skal seile med Ula-klasse båt KNM Utvær fra 19-20. mai. Besøket har til hensikt å skape oppmerksomhet rundt viktigheten av en moderne og operativ ubåtkapasitet.






F-16 over Akershus festning på Veterandagen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

*KNM Utvær*

Forsvarsminister Ine Marie Eriksen Søreide skal seile med Ula-klasse båt KNM Utvær fra 19-20. mai. Besøket har til hensikt å skape oppmerksomhet rundt viktigheten av en moderne og operativ ubåtkapasitet.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*US B-52 bombers over Baltic Sea for Sweden military drill*






The US is to fly two B-52 Stratofortress bombers to Sweden for a military drill that Stockholm hopes is going to send a clear message to Russia amid growing tensions in the region.

The iconic aircraft will take part exercise near Ravlunda on the Swedish Baltic coast on 13 June, local media reported.

Sweden, which is not a Nato member, has witnessed first-hand spillovers from the conflict in Ukraine due to the subsequent Russian military build-up across its western border.

Stockholm's fighter jets have frequently scrambled to intercept Russian aircraft venturing provocatively close to Swedish airspace in recent months, with the last incident reported earlier this week.

The country has also lamented incursions into its territorial waters by unidentified submarines that have been widely blamed on Russia.

The resulting tensions have pushed the traditionally neutral government to lean even more towards the West.

"The main objective is to increase the different operative capabilities, but also to send clear security political signals that we do these things together with others," Major general Karl Engelbrektson said of the incoming joint military drill, according to Swedish broadcaster Sverige Radio reported, that cited local news agency TT.

"How Russia interprets that, they can decide for themselves," Engelbrektson added.

The B-52s, that came to symbolize the Cold War over its more than 60 years in service, will fly nonstop from the US and back, dropping a series of anti-ship mines in the Baltic Sea as part of the drill.

The muscle-flexing exercise is one of a series of initiative the US has undertaken to reassure European partners facing Kremlin's hostile behaviour over the last 12 months.

The small Baltic states of Latvia, Estonia and Lithuania, in particular have been pushing for a boost of Nato military presence in the area to counter possible aggressions.

Former Swedish foreign minister Carl Bildt tweeted:





_Norwegian and Italian wings over the Baltic States these days. Solidarity in action. _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

Forsvarssjef Admiral Haakon Bruun-Hanssen tok i mot den Britiske forsvarssjefen Sir General Nicholas Houghton GCB CBE ADC GEN til et møte i sitt hovedkvarter på Akershus festning i Oslo 18 mai 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norway's F-35*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Arctic Challenge 2015 - courtesy of the Forsvaret*

NATO´s jagerflyøvelse Arctic Challenge Exercise 2015 startet opp i Norden i dag, med Norge som ledende nasjon. Her ankommer et Britisk Tornado GR-4 fra Royal Air Force til Bodø hovedflystasjon på øvelsens første dag






NATO´s jagerflyøvelse Arctic Challenge Exercise 2015 startet opp i Norden i dag, med Norge som ledende nasjon. Her er Fiske F-18, Norske F-16 og et Tysk Airbus A 310 MRTT fly på Bodø hovedflystasjon på øvelsens første dag










NATO´s jagerflyøvelse Arctic Challenge Exercise 2015 startet opp i Norden i dag, med Norge som ledende nasjon. Her ankommer et norske F-16 og et Britisk Eurofighter Typhoon fra Royal Air Force til Bodø hovedflystasjon på øvelsens første dag











NATO´s jagerflyøvelse Arctic Challenge Exercise 2015 startet opp i Norden i dag, med Norge som ledende nasjon. Her ankommer et Britisk Eurofighter Typhoon fra Royal Air Force til Bodø hovedflystasjon på øvelsens første dag

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*75th anniversary celebration of the reconquest of Narvik during WW2.*

75-årsmarkeringen for gjenerobringen av Narvik, under 2. verdenskrig. Norske hærsoldater anno 1940 og 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*75th anniversary celebration of the reconquest of Narvik during WW2.*

75årsmarkeringen av frigjøringen av Narvik under andre verdenskrig. Norge, Polen, Frankrike, England og Tyskland er med på markeringen. 

























75-årsmarkeringen for gjenerobringen av Narvik, under 2. verdenskrig. Bekransning til sjøs hvor skip fra Norge, England, Polen og Tyskland sank utenfor Narvik.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Arctic Challenge 2015*

Jagerflyøvelse Arctic Challenge Exercise 2015, med Norge som ledende nasjon. Et norsk DA-20 fly lander på Bodø hovedflystasjo



































Radardom ved Bodø flyplass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian force contribution to the United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali*

Bilder fra medaljeparade for det norske styrkebidrag til Mali, The United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali. (MINUSMA) Medaljene ble overrakt av generalløytnant Morten Haga Lunde, sjef for forsvarets operative hovedkvarter (FOH) i Bodø, mens Forsvarsminsiter Ine Eriksen Søreide hilste på alle som mottok medalje under sermonien på Akershus festning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

New C130 of the NAF 






@Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Gabriel92 said:


> New C130 of the NAF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Transhumanist @SvenSvensonov



 @SvenSvensonov give this man a positive rating.

I think that's at Camp Marmal in Afghanistan - Constitution Day celebrations?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Transhumanist said:


> @SvenSvensonov give this man a positive rating.
> 
> I think that's at Camp Marmal in Afghanistan - Constitution Day celebrations?



Yep,Constitution Day celebration at Camp Marmal in Mazar I Sharif ! 
Oh,i forgot to wish you a great Constitution day !










I really appreciate Nordic Countries,but particularly Norway !  (@SvenSvensonov Still appreciate Sweden though   )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS

*One Seven One : SWEDISH Air Force Saab JAS-39 Gripen operations with 171 sqn.*

















@SvenSvensonov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Telemark Battalion*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Telemark Battalion*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Arctic Challenge 2015 - pics courtesy of the Forsvaret*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist

*Arctic Challenge 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Transhumanist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Broccoli

FDF showing Stinger (ITO15) missile. Includes footage of target drones being downed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Broccoli @Vanezi 

French (Mirage 2000) and Finnish (F18s) aircrafts during the exercise Ace 2015. (The personnels from the French air force were deployed at Rovaniemi in Lapland.
France deployed 6 Mirage 2000s. (4x Mirage 2000-5 1x Mirage 2000C and 1x Mirage 2000B)













-
@SvenSvensonov The Gripen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*Forsvaret Update*

Russisk TU 160 og et norsk F-16 jagerfly






Norsk F-16 flyr sørøst for Oppdal, før den skal returnere til Ørland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Gardister sikrer Telenorbygningen på Fornebu.

Hans Majestet Kongens Garde øver sammen med andre soldater og beredskapsetater på Østlandet. Totalt 4 500 soldater mobiliseres under øvelse Oslofjord, og sammen med sivile etater skal de trene på å ivareta samfunnssikkerheten på Østlandet under en tenkt sikkerhetspolitisk krise. Dette er den desidert største øvelsen på Østlandet i 2015.

Hans Majestet Kongens Garde er Hæren i Oslo, og en av to fredsoperative bataljoner i Norge. Garden skiller seg ut fra andre militære avdelinger i hovedstaden ved at de raskt kan stille med mange soldater, og en robust styrke står til enhver tid på beredskap for å håndtere krisesituasjoner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

*Telemark Battalion 4th Mech*

21. mai ble den årlige kappestriden i Telemark bataljon gjennomført. De fleste bataljoner har egne ordner, og i 2002, da nye Telemark bataljon ble etablert på Rena, ble det opprettet en ny. «Den grønne leidang». Telemark bataljon har en sterk forankring i norrøne elementer. Både avdelingsmerket (vikingskipet), navn på bygninger i leiren og kjøretøy bærer norrøne navn. «Den grønne leidang» er laget for å sørge for god stemning, og for å ta vare på en god krigerkultur. Ordenen belønner de som har utmerket seg i strid, eller på en annen måte for bataljonen. Hvert år utnevnes det derfor jarler på bakgrunn av innstillinger. Før dette gjennomføres det en kappestrid. Historisk var «leidang» en ordning for å få frie bønder til å utruste og bemanne skip for ekspedisjoner og krig. «Den grønne leidang» har en svak hentydning til kong Sverre og hans birkebeinere, men ellers er alt fiktivt.


























Row, row, row your... eh, truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Deliveries completed of all seven Swedish SAR AW139s*






*09 Jun, 15*
AgustaWestland has now delivered all seven AW139s to Sweden for their Search and Rescue system, with the last one arriving late May 2015. The Swedish Maritime Administration, the authority responsible for Maritime and Aeronautical Search and Rescue Services in Sweden, is operating the AW139 helicopters from five bases across the country. HeliHub.com announced the delivery of the first of the seven in an article on 13th September 2013, confirmed three days later when AgustaWestland issued their own release. The manufacturer had said at the time that they expected “all deliveries to be completed within 2014″ but this target was missed by some months.

The seven aircraft are as follows – registration and AW serial numbers

SE-JRH 31499
SE-JRI 31507
SE-JRJ 31524
SE-JRK 31542
SE-JRL 31558
SE-JRM 31597
SE-JRN 31598

_*Jeremy Parkin 

HeliHub Deliveries completed of all seven Swedish SAR AW139s*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Forsvaret*

Dykkere fra Heimevernet under øvelse Oslofjord






Innsatsstyrke Grebe under øvelse Oslofjord











Innsatsstyrke Polar Bear VI i samarbeid med Politiet under øvelse Oslofjord






Innsatsstyrke Bundle under øvelse Oslofjord
















Hans Majestet Kongens Garde øver sammen med andre soldater og beredskapsetater på Østlandet. Totalt 4 500 soldater mobiliseres under øvelse Oslofjord, og sammen med sivile etater skal de trene på å ivareta samfunnssikkerheten på Østlandet under en tenkt sikkerhetspolitisk krise. Dette er den desidert største øvelsen på Østlandet i 2015.
Hans Majestet Kongens Garde er Hæren i Oslo, og en av to fredsoperative bataljoner i Norge. Garden skiller seg ut fra andre militære avdelinger i hovedstaden ved at de raskt kan stille med mange soldater, og en robust styrke står til enhver tid på beredskap for å håndtere krisesituasjoner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Kapteinløytnant Espen Johnsen ved periskopet på ubåten KNM Uthaug, S 304






Norske vaktsoldater på Keflavikbasen under detasjementet Icelandic Air Policing and Surveillance Mission 











Norske teknikkere sjekker F-16 flyene både før og etter flyturer på Keflavikbasen under detasjementet Icelandic Air Policing and Surveillance Mission 






Fregtten KNM Roald Amundsen i Atlanterhavet utenfor USA`s østkyst






Spesialstyrker fra Forsvarets spesialkommando (FSK) under øvelse Gemini 2009. Øvelsen er Forsvarets og politiets årlige antiterrorøvelse med spesielt fokus på antiterroroperasjoner offshore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Matros heiser flagget på fregatten KNM Roald Amundsen







Vakt mannskaper ombord på KNM Roald Amundsen






Uniflote oversettingsmatriell under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009











Danske soldater foran Norske Bell 412 SP helikoptre fra 720 skvadronen under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Danske soldater under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Svenske JAS Gripen og norsk F-16 flyr sammen i formasjon under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Leopard 1 brolegger på Olsborg under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009.


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Soldat fra den danske Livgarden. 






Vognfører fra Telemarkbataljonen under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






SISU fra Telemarkbataljonen under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Finske soldater under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






En svensk jagerflyger med night vision goggles foran et JAS Gripen fly på Bodø flystasjon under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009











Soldater fra Telemark bataljon under øvelse Cold Response 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Den franske fregatten D`Estienne seiler foran KV Andenes under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Stridsbåt 90 båter foran kystvaktfartøyet KV Andenes under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Kystvaktskipet KV Andenes blir bordet av US Navy SEAL utenfor Harstad under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






Stridsbåt 90 under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009











En politimann fra Beredskapstroppen firer seg ned fra et av Forsvarets Bell 412 helikopter under øvelse Gemini. Øvelsen er Forsvarets og politiets årlige antiterrorøvelse med spesielt fokus på antiterroroperasjoner offshore.






Landingscrewet på KNM Fridtjof Nansen øver seg på å ta imot helikopter under opptrening til oppdraget utenfor Afrikas østkyst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

English please?


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Skilt som advarer om skytefelt i området






Et JAS Gripen jagerfly på Bodø Hovedflystasjon under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009






F16 fra demonstrasjonen på Setermoen skytefelt under vinterøvelsen Cold response 2009






Sikte i CV90






Stormoanservogn CV9030 fra Telemark bataljon i treningsfeltet på Rena leir.











Inngangen til fjellanlegget på Olavsvern orlogsstasjon






Bilder fra et av Forsvarets ammunisjonslager som inneholder artillerigranater.








Indus Falcon said:


> English please?



English

No, no that thread is here:

British Armed Forces | Page 2



...

oh, you mean a translation? Maybe, I'll start adding English too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SvenSvensonov

En røykdykker under havariøvelse om bord på fregatten Otto Sverdrup på vei til Svalbard

Damage control exercise aboard the frigate Otto Sverdrup underway to Spitsbergen











Matroser og befal på KNM Fridtjof Nansen trener sanitet under opptrening til oppdraget ved østkysten av Afrika

Emergency response training





Forsvarets alarmmottak

Early warning station






To Leopard 2 stridsvogner fra stridsvogneskadronen i Telemark bataljon.

Two Leopard 2 main battle tanks from the Tank Squadron in Telemark battalion.











Rib båter under vinterøvelsen Cold Response 2009

Viking Invasion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Bilder fra det norske bidraget til MINURCAT II i Tsjad under ettableringsperioden for feltsykehuset.

Norwegian medical team during UN mission MINURCAT II in Chad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

*Dutch recon, Finnish regulars and Norwegian Mech infantry Telemark Battalion during joint NATO operation Cold Response.*

A Dutch Fennek reconnaissance unit is waiting not far from the front lines during Cold Response 2009






A tolvsju-gunner from the Telemark Battalion trainer Rena





















Soldiers from the Telemark Battalion during exercise Cold Response






Finske soldater deltar i FN-styrken under Cold Response 2009.






Ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Innsatsstyrke Grebe under øvelse Oslofjord 

Task Force Grebe during exercise Oslofjord































Innsatsstyrke Polar Bear VI i samarbeid med Politiet under øvelse Oslofjord

Task Force Polar Bear IV in cooperation with the police during exercise Oslofjord






Innsatsstyrke Bundle under øvelse Oslofjord 

Task Force Bundle during exercise Oslofjord

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Danske soldater på vei ut av teigen i bil under Cold Response 2009






Soldater fra Batteri Nils i Artilleribataljonen etablerer stilling med m109 panserhaubitser skyts






En skytter på CV90 fra Telemark bataljon øver på Rena
















F16 i julestjerneformasjon






Forsvarets nye transportfly, Hercules C-130J, med navnet Frigg over østlandet under den første fligthen i Norge.






Anne-Grete Strøm-Erichsen i cockpit under en flytur over Oslo området med Forsvarets nye Hercules C-130J


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Innsatsstyrke Polar Bear VI i samarbeid med Politiet under øvelse Oslofjord

Task force Polar Bear IV in cooperation with the police during exercise Oslofjord


----------



## Ishant Sahu

Breathtaking pictures seriously


----------



## IrbiS

*Here’s a cool video of the Russian warplanes met by the Norwegian F-16s over the Baltic Sea*
Jul 03 2015 - Leave a Comment




By David Cenciotti
*Here’s an interesting compilation of “zombies” intercepted by RNoAF (Royal Norwegian Air Force) F-16s in BAP (Baltic Air Patrol) duty.*
Since May 1, the RNoAF has taken over the leading role of the NATO’s BAP (Baltic Air Patrol) mission.

Four F-16s and about 70 pilots and support personnel deployed to Siauliai Airbase, in Lithuania, where they joined the Italian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon jets (deployed there since the beginning of the year), to protect the airspaces of the Baltic States Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania, that don’t have their own air defense capabilities.

The following video was just released by the RNoAF.

It contains clips filmed by the F-16’s targeting pod, showing some of the Russian warplanes intercepted on routine A-Scramble (Alert Scramble) launched from Siauliai, including a pretty rare A-50 Mainstay, an Airborne early warning and control (AEW) aircraft based on the Ilyushin Il-76 transport; an Il-20 Coot spyplane and a Su-24 Fencer attack plane.

Last year, one RNoAF F-16 almost collided with a Russian Mig-31 during a Su-34 intercept mission.

_H/T Giuliano Ranieri for the link to the video_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Forsvaret Update*

Kystvakt helikopteret NH90 øver på heising fra KV Senja 

Coastguard helicopter NH90 pratice lifting from coastguard ship Senja































Redningsmann Torstein Sande svømmer mot redningsflåten

Rescue swimmer Torstein Sande swimming towards the rescue fleet






Redningsmann Torstein Sande har tent et flare for å bli plukket opp av helikopteret 

Rescue swimmer Torstein Sande lights up a flare to get picked up by the helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Under øvelse Noble Ledger i september 2014, var Kavalerieskadron 1 i Panserbataljonen med i den fiendtlige styrken (OPFOR). Hovedoppgaven til Kavalerieskadron 1 er å lokalisere fienden og gi resten av bataljonen et oppdatert situasjonsbilde slik at den bedre kan løse sitt oppdrag. Dette gjøres ved å kombinere oppklaring med pansrede kjøretøy, tekniske sensorer og innsetting av lette patruljer med terrengkjøretøy, helikopter eller båt. (Skarpskytter med 12,7 MØR (materiellødeleggelsesrifle)

During exercise Noble Ledger, September of 2014, the Cavalry Squadron 1 was acting as opposing forces (OPFOR). The main task of Cavalry Squadron 1 is to locate the enemy and give the rest of the battalion an updated status report, so that it better can carry out its mission. This is done by combining reconnaissance with armored vehicles, technical sensors and insertion of patrols with ATV's, helicpoter or boat. (Sniper with Barrett M82A1 anti-materiel rifle)


























I september 2014 gjennomførte Kampeskadronen (KESK) øvelse Ulvunge. Dette er den avsluttende rekrutt- og mestringsøvelsen, og er noe alle må gjennom før de kan bære den sorte bereten.

In September of 2014 the Norwegian Army's Manoeuvre School's Mechanized Company Group (KESK) conducted the exercise "Ulvunge" (Wolf pup). This is the final recruit- and combat endurance exercise before they can call themselves true cavalrymen and wear the black beret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Forsvaret FOS 2015*

Forsvarets opptak - og seleksjon 2015

Defence recording - selection 2015


----------



## Fenrir

*FOS 2015




*


----------



## Fenrir

Soldater fra Telemark bataljon utfører en taktisk infill med skarp Javelin i Regionfelt Østlandet ved Rena. 

Soldiers from the Telemark Battalion conducting a tactical infiltration with a Javelin missile launch.





















Skarpskyting, bombekasterutdanning for Brigade Nord.

Brigade Nord and their mortar section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

2. bataljon på øvelse Saber Strike 2015 i Latvia. 

Norwegian Army 2nd Battalion on exercise Saber Strike 2015 in Latvia.




































Amerikansk A-10 Thunderbolt II angrepsfly under øvelse Saber Strike 2015 i Latvia. 

An A-10 Thunderbolt II close air support aircraft, on exercise Saber Strike 2015 in Latvia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Telemarksbataljonen under øvelse Noble Jump i Polen 

Telemarks battalion during the exercise Noble Jump in Poland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Luftforsvarets Seaking under øvelse Oslofjord 2015

The Royal Norwegian Air Force's Seaking giving a heli evac during exersise Oslofjord 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*In Defense of the Homeland*

Fra 7. til 11. juni gjennomførte sivile og militære samarbeidspartnere øvelse Oslofjord til lands og til vanns. Øvelsen var den største på Østlandet i 2015 og skal bidra til å styrke samfunnssikkerheten.

Her samarbeidet innsatsstyrke Polar Bear VI med politiet om sikring av politihuset i Østfold

Joint Task Force Polar Bear/Police action during exercise Oslofjord
















MP, FSAN, Politiet og Brannvesenet samarbeider under en sanitetscase i Moss Havn under øvelse Oslofjord

the Military Police, the Norwegian Joint Medical Unit, Police and Fire Service cooperate during the exercise Oslofjord.






Heimevernet under øvelse

The Norwegian Home Guard during an exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Politiets beredskapstropp trener på ombordstigning på KV Barentshav

The Norwegian SWAT team practise boarding at the Norwegian coast guard KV Barentshav





















RNoAF assisting Politi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*FOS 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Finnish NH90*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Life in Brigade Nord - The Norwegian Army's Only Brigade




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Telemark Bataljon - Combined Arms*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*SAR
*
En redningsmann fra Sysselmannens helikopter henter skadde fra kystvaktskipet KV Svalbard som var et av øvelsesmomentene under øvelse Svalbard 2014
*

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Nato undervannsbåt redningssystem ombord på supplyfartøyet "Rem Star"

Nato Submarine Rescue System onboard the norwegian supply vessel "Rem Star"





















En norsk dykker sitter i et trykkammer under en ubåt redningsøvelse i Hardangerfjorden

A norwegian diver in a diving chamber during a submarine rescue exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*FSK
*
Fra en demonstrasjon i forbindelse med 50 års jubileét til Hærens jegerkommando/Forsvarets spesialkommando 

From a demonstration in connection with 50-year jubilee of Norwegian Army Special Operation Command (NORASOC)
*




























*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Telemark Battalion in Afghanistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Dive teams*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*CBRN Teams*

Øvelse Milengex 2014 er en årlig EOD- og CBRN øvelse i det nordiske forsvarssamarbeidet (NORDEFCO). Dette var første gang hærens ekslosivryddere deltok på denne øvelsen - hvor eksplosiver kombinert med CBRN setter EOD-operatørene på store prøvelser.


























KNM Helge Ingstad er i Middelhavet som en del av en dansk-norsk styrke og løser oppdraget med å støtte FN og OPCWs gjennomføringen av sikkerhetsrådsresolusjon 2118 om destruksjon av syriske kjemivåpen.

The Norwegian frigatte HNoMS Helge Ingstad (HING) is a part of the danish-norwegian task force in the UN and OPCW operation RECSYR, due to security cunsil resolution 2118 – destruction of chemical substances/weapons in Syria











Den norske fregatten KNM "Helge Ingstad" er en del av den internasjonale marinestyrken som skal eskortere Syrias kjemiske stridsmidler til destruksjon. Mens containerne med de kjemikaliene vil bli tatt om bord på det norske lasteskipet "Taiko" og det danske lasteskipet "Ark Futura", vil marinefartøy og soldater fra Danmark, Russland, Norge, Kina, Storbritannia, Finland og USA sørge for sikkerheten.

The Norwegian frigate HNoMS "Helge Ingstad" is part of the international naval force who will escort Syria's chemical agents to destruction. While the containers with chemicals will be taken on board the Norwegian freighter "Taiko" and the Danish cargo ship "Ark Futura", naval vessels and troops from Denmark, Russia, Norway, China, the UK, Finland and the United States are securing the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Fridtjof Nansen*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Besetningen på KNM Helge Ingstad gjennomfører en gassvernøvelse. Faren for en kjemikalielekkasje under transporten av Syrias kjemiske stridsmidler er liten, men de norske soldatene er likevel forberedt på det verste. Øvelsen ble gjennomført med lufttett fartøy, vernedrakter og gassmasker 

The crew of KNM Helge Ingstad completed a gas safety exercise. The danger of a chemical leak during transportation of Syria's chemical agents is small, but the Norwegian and Danish soldiers are still prepared for the worst. The exercise was conducted with air-tight vessel, protection suits and gas masks.






Tirsdag ble første last med kjemiske stridsmidler fraktet ut av Syria. Den dansk-norske marinestyrken gikk inn til havnebyen Latakia, der det danske lasteskipet "Ark Futura" tok om bord flere konteinere. Den norske fregatten KNM "Helge Ingstad" sørget for sikkerheten i havnebassenget under opplastingen.


The first load of chemical agents was transported out of Syria. The Danish-Norwegian task group entered the port city of Latakia, where the Danish cargo ship "Ark Futura" took on board several containers. The Norwegian frigate HNoMS "Helge Ingstad" and the Danish warship “Esbern Snare” secured the harbor area during the operation.






Den norske fregatten Helge Ingstad i havnen i Limassol på Kypros. Fartøyet er en del av den dansk-norske styrken som skal frakte Syrias kjemiske stridsmidler ut av landet og til destruering. 

The Norwegian frigate Helge Ingstad left the port of Limassol in Cyprus. The vessel is part of the Danish-Norwegian force that will transport Syria's chemical agents out of the country to destruction. The force is ready for a quick response when they get the green light to go into Syria.











Soldater fra Marinens jegervåpen skal beskytte det norske lasteskipet "Taiko", som skal frakte Syrias kjemiske stridsmidler til destruksjon.

Soldiers from the Norwegian Naval Special Warfare Group on mission to protect the Norwegian cargo vessel "Taiko", who will transport Syria's chemical agents to destruction.
















KNM Helge Ingstad er i Middelhavet som en del av en dansk-norsk styrke og løser oppdraget med å støtte FN og OPCWs gjennomføringen av sikkerhetsrådsresolusjon 2118 om destruksjon av syriske kjemivåpen.

The Norwegian frigatte HNoMS Helge Ingstad (HING) is a part of the danish-norwegian task force in the UN and OPCW operation RECSYR, due to security cunsil resolution 2118 – destruction of chemical substances/weapons in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

KNM Helge Ingstad er i Middelhavet som en del av en dansk-norsk styrke og løser oppdraget med å støtte FN og OPCWs gjennomføringen av sikkerhetsrådsresolusjon 2118 om destruksjon av syriske kjemivåpen.


The Norwegian frigatte HNoMS Helge Ingstad (HING) is a part of the danish-norwegian task force in the UN and OPCW operation RECSYR, due to security council resolution 2118 – destruction of chemical substances/weapons in Syria































Soldatene fra Marinens Jegervåpen er en del av mannskapet på KNM Helge Ingstad under operasjon Recsyr, og bidrar til nærsikring og styrkebeskyttelse av lastefartøyet Taiko og KNM HING. KNM Helge Ingstad er i Middelhavet som en del av en dansk-norsk styrke og løser oppdraget med å støtte FN og OPCWs gjennomføringen av sikkerhetsrådsresolusjon 2118 om destruksjon av syriske kjemivåpen.

The costal rangers conduct Force Protection for the cargo vessel Taiko. The Norwegian frigatte HNoMS Helge Ingstad (HING) is a part of the danish-norwegian task force in the UN and OPCW operation RECSYR, due to security cunsil resolution 2118 – destruction of chemical substances/weapons in Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Fregatten KNM Helge Ingstad på oppdrag i Middelhavet for å eskortere Syrias kjemiske stridsmidler til destruksjon

Norwegian frigate HNoMS Helge Ingstad on mission in the Mediterranean sea to escort Syria's chemical agents to destruction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

I realize this doesn't have anything to do with Nordic Militaries - as per the conditions of the thread, but I'm putting it here none-the-less. If anyone has a problem with that, take it up with @SvenSvensonov , in 6 months, when his ban is over.

How Volunteers Built a Memorial To One of the Worst Mass Shootings Ever






Today marks four years since a gunman killed 77 people in Norway, 69 of them on the small island of Utøya. In time for the anniversary, the island has unveiled the finished memorial to the victims. But it’s not the memorial officials had originally planned, and the reason why illustrates how difficult memorializing can be for a country.

In May of 2014, we wrote that Norway had selected a design for a permanent memorial on the island, created by a Swedish artist named Jonas Dahlberg. Dahlberg’s plan was dramatic; it required cutting away a huge slice of land from the island to create a thin, 70-foot-wide channel where water could pass and where the names of the victims would be inscribed on the rock cliffs. The idea, he explained, was to create a piece of landscape art that would reflect the void or wound that was left to the victims’ families. “The cut is an acknowledgement of what is forever irreplaceable,” he said.






The plan was very well-received. Online, especially, it got a huge amount of attention. But in the end, the plan was postponed indefinitely—seemingly both because of criticism by locals and by concerns about how it would affect the area. In its place this week, officials unveiled today a different, smaller memorial called _The Clearing_: A band of steel with the names of the victims carved out of the metal, hanging in tension from tall pines around the area.






Designed by the Bergen-based architects 3RW, it’s a graceful and understated sculpture. But it’s interesting that Dahlberg’s memorial got so much attention yet was left behind—postponed, officially. So what happened? It’s unclear how families of the victims felt about the design, but this beautifully written—even when translated by Google—story in Norway’s _Aftenposten_ about the process of grieving and memorializing on Utøya explains more about the long process of memorializing the attack, diving deep into the history of the island and the history of the AUF, the youth league of Norway’s labor party, which ran the summer camp on the island.

Helle Aarnes, the author of the post, explains that it’s been a long road to come to an agreement about what should happen to the island. One point of contention, in particular, was whether the camp’s buildings should be razed and rebuilt, or whether they should be preserved as sites of grief and remembrance. The AUF even invited experts on memorial design to visit, including Alice Greenwald, who directed the 9/11 Memorial.

_The Clearing _was actually discovered by the father of one of the victims, and as Aarnes explains, “he wanted to participate in the process of constructing a memorial there. It was decided that the site must meet two requirements: No atrocity should have taken place there, and visitors should be able to withdraw and have a moment of privacy there.”






The families of the victims participated in clearing and building the site, working to create the site and the long winding path down to the clearing themselves. Here’s how the architects explain the importance of the volunteers:

_Just by facilitating volunteer efforts and the division of labor, we believe that it can add up to a good process, where the construction of the memorial can also be a part of grief processing, and provide a special relationship to the place of those involved._

The process apparently took a full 8,000 hours of volunteering, much of it from families and friends, according to _Aftenposten._ Perhaps that’s why a smaller, less grand memorial was selected for the island: It was built by the families and friends of the victims.

The process of building it, it seems, was just as important as the “it.” In the end, the original, very dramatic memorial may have spoken to the outside world about the atrocities that took place on the island, and perhaps to the families and friends of the victims as well. But in the end, the people who were closest to it decided to make their own.






*...*

F**k Breivik!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Sjøforsvaret Helos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*SAR*


























For anyone who thinks Women can serve in Norwegian SAR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Sjøforsvaret*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Rescue training* - @Nihonjin1051 @Gabriel92 @Armstrong @AMDR any of you have pics of our nation's military rescue programs (in the appropriate thread of course)?

I went through this course. Also did dive and emergency medical response training. I can do practically anything short of open-heart or brain surgery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

*Sjøforsvaret*










Cute Norge sailor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

Technogaianist said:


> *Telemark Battalion in Afghanistan*


There is a Norwegian Veteran of Afghanistan who says he was with the Telemark battalion now fighting ISIS with the YPG

@peshmerganor • Instagram photos and videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Medical training operation - Chemical weapons exposure *


----------



## Fenrir

Soldatene fra Telemark bataljonen trener opp de irakiske sikkerhetstyrkene i nord Irak

Soldiers from the Telemark Battalion train up the Iraqi security forces in northern Iraq

















Soldatene fra koalisjonen oppstilt på paradeplassen før soldatene fra Irakiske sikkerhetsstyrker skal få sine diplomer på gjennomgått og bestått opplæring av de norske soldatene fra Telemarkbataljonen ved leieren i Nord-Irak

Soldiers from the coalition on the parade ground before soldiers from the Iraqi security forces will receive their diplomas on successfully completed training of the Norwegian soldiers from the Telemark Battalion in northern Iraq











Forsvarets Hercules-fly med nødhjelp til Nord-Irak

Norwegian Hercules airplane with emergency aid to north Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*The Danish Frogmen Military Corps Get Exclusive Linde Werdelin Watches*

Forbes Life

If you are an elite military unit, at some point, you’ve noticed a particular need that yearns to be filled. That need is the existence of a special watch made exclusively available to people in your small group. One of the least discussed stories of the modern luxury watch world is the practice of watch brands making small productions of special timepieces only available to people in special military units or groups. While this practice has historical analogs, especially where units have their own graphics or insignia, the idea of an “in-group” timepiece has particular model appeal.

Perhaps the most popular brand to engage in the production of limited production, specially branded timepieces for various military units around the world is British Bremont – who is regularly asked by groups to produce mainly aviation timepieces. Also based in England is the brand Linde Werdelin, who recently completely their very first line of timepieces make exclusively for a military group. And that group is the Danish Frogman Corps.






Even though Linde Werdelin is operated out of London, their founders Jorn Werdelin and Morten Linde are from Denmark, with the brand’s designer Morten still living in Copenhagen. Thus, when Linde Werdelin was approached by the Danish Frogman Corps via the Coventus Ranae group, it was at first a matter of national pride to see about outfitting the Corps’ current and past members with a special watch.






What makes military units such as this Danish SEALs team interesting is that the timepieces made for them need to both communicate their lifestyle and personality, but also need to put up with their professional activities. Military watches throughout history have needed to be both durable and legible – so the same principles often apply today when a brand is asked to produce even vanity watches for military groups.

To better understand the activities of the Danish Frogmen, Linde Werdelin actually accompanied them on various missions to see what qualities a Frogman watch should have. Linde Werdelin opted to begin with their Oktopus series of dive watches, and eventually designed an entirely unique dial with a sober gray-toned case produced from titanium and ceramic.






Linde Werdelin came on the watch scene several years ago attempting to rattle the notions of what a luxury sports watch brand could be. If anything, Linde Werdelin has triumphed by helping to bring a sense of both modern design and marketing concepts to the often ultra-conservative luxury watch industry. With a focus on futuristic notions, fun marketing, and internet-based communication, Linde Werdelin was a key part of introducing the modern era to the mechanical watch industry.






Their primary watch case design can be argued to epitomize these concepts. Adapted from some late generation sport watch styles, the Linde Werdelin DNA brings an enjoyment of mechanical watches into the modern era, while still respecting the traditions of the industry. In fact, I personally felt that the Oktopus II watch – which the special Danish Frogman Corps edition is based on - was the first watch design that marked the brand really finding their design DNA groove.






In gray and richly painted with SuperLumiNova luminant, the dial of this special watch is perhaps the most legible one that Linde Werdelin has ever produced. This was due in large part to the fact that when diving, the Danish Frogman Corps are often in dark waters. Thus, even though the Corps’ activities take them to places via land, air, and sea, many of the most challenging environments are in the ocean – a place their special watch is purposefully suited for. Linde Werdelin internally calls the timepieces simply, the “Oktopus Frogman.”






Linde Werdelin will produce – at a special price – an Oktopus Frogman for any current or former member of the Danish Frogman Corps, and will have engraved numbers which match their unique badge numbers. In the future, Linde Werdelin may produce additional watches for new Danish Frogman. It will be a source of pride and honor for members of the elite military from Denmark to not only have a watch made specially for them, but an exclusive high-quality luxury item. Most Linde Werdelin watches are priced in the vicinity of $10,000 – which makes the timepieces exclusive as well as elite. For members of the corps, ownership of these watches is as much as status item as it is an item which helps identify them as belonging to a particular group.






Perhaps the most interesting moral of the story is just how powerful a mere watch is in allowing small population groups to have desirable items which communication membership in, or a belonging to that group. While a Linde Werdelin watch can accompany you to the depths of the ocean or any other adventure, it can also help you feel a sense of belonging to a group you closely identify with – and that quality is something that has helped keep timepieces so desirable, for so many people, for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Mannskap ombord på et OrionP3N overvåkingsfly leter etter pirater under Operasjon Ocean Shield i Adenbukta

P-3N Orion crew searching for pirates during Operation Ocean Shield outside Somalia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Norge stiller med F-16 jagerfly for NATO´s Baltic Air Policing som operer ut fra Siauliai Air Base i Litauen, tekniske mannskaper og piloter er på konstant 15 minutters beredskap under detasjementet som skal vare i 4 måneder.

Norway using F-16 fighters in the four month period they are lead nation at NATO´s Baltic Air Policing operating out of Siauliai Air Base in Lithuania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Hardened aircraft shelter and F-16





















Fire rescue training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

No Air Force is complete without a mobile office:































Maintenance


----------



## Fenrir

Norway's finest





















That tongue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Life in Afghanistan - Part 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Life in Afghanistan - Part 2*






En stormpanservogn av typen CV 9030 kjører ut av lasteflyet på flyplassen ved Camp Marmal utenfor Mazar E Sharif i Afghanistan
















Amerikanske Black Hawk helikopter besøker den norske leiren i Meymaneh

American Black Hawk visits the norwegian camp in Meymaneh.
















Norske soldater prøver å redde en såret Talibansoldat

Norwegian medics try to save a wounded Taliban fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Life in Afghanistan - Part 3*

Tysk transportfly blir berget av norske soldater

German transport plane rescued by norwegian soldiers.






Fra matsalen i den norske leiren Camp Nidaros ved Mazar-E-Sharif i Afghanistan

From the canteen at the norwegian Camp Nidaros






Soldater fra Task unit har trening på skytebanen ved PRT leiren i Meymaneh, Afghanistan

Soldiers from the Task unit at the shooting range at the PRT Camp in Meymaneh






Force protection på oppdrag i Kabul, Afghanistan

Force protection on a mission in Kabul






Skadet Iveco

Damaged vehicle











En norsk soldat tenner et lys i kapellet i Camp Nidaros utenfor Mazar-e Sharif sent søndag kveld.

A soldier ligth a candle in memory of the 4 norwegian soldiers who was killed 27th of June 2010 in Afghanistan






Norske soldater i Camp Nidaros i Mazar-e Sharif har minnestund for de fire norske soldatene som ble drept av en veibombe ved Almar i Faryab-provinsen 27 juni 2010.

Norwegian soldiers in a memorial for the four norwegian soldiers who was killed by IED near Almar in Faryab-province 27th June 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Life in Afghanistan - Part 4*

Norsk Bell 412 SP helikopter over Faryab provinsen i Nord-Afghanistan

Norwegian Bell 412 SP helicopter over the the Faryab province in northern Afghanistan





















Bilder fra Mazar-E-Sharif regionale sykehus

Images at the regional hospital in Mazar-E-Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Life in Afghanistan - Part 5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Summer in Norway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Royal Marines og US Marine Corps raidet Bogen i Ofoten under øvelse Cold Reponse. Ved hjelp av landgangsfartøyer ble beltevogner og soldater satt i land på stranden, slik at amfibiesoldatene kunne erobre Bogen fra sjøveien.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Cyber-warfare training

Sindre II radar på Innhesten på Senja i Troms 

Sindre II radar at Innhesten in Northern Norway






Alarmsentralen på Forsvarets senter for beskyttelse av kritisk infrastruktur (FSKI) på Jørstadmoen/

Central at Jørstadmoen, for the protection of critical infrastructure






Studenter ved Forsvarets ingeniørhøgskole bekjemper cyberangrep og analyserer aktivitet på nettverket under øvelse Cold Matrix 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Ula class submarine







Bilde fra verkstedet "bunker Bruno" i Laksevåg i Bergen

Picture from "Bunker Bruno" in Laksevåg in Bergen






knm utvær i sikte gjennom frontvinduet på en britisk redningsubåt 

A norwegian submarine seen through the window of a british deep submersible rescue vessel


























They're not too big






*Displacement*: *Surface*: 1,040 tons
*Submerged*: 1,150 tons
*Length*: 59 m (194 ft)
*Beam*: 5.4 m (18 ft)
*Draft*: 4.6 m (15 ft)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Fire suppression teams*


























because this is what happens if you don't put it out











They did that on purpose though


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Technogaianist said:


> I realize this doesn't have anything to do with Nordic Militaries - as per the conditions of the thread, but I'm putting it here none-the-less. If anyone has a problem with that, take it up with @SvenSvensonov , in 6 months, when his ban is over.
> 
> How Volunteers Built a Memorial To One of the Worst Mass Shootings Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today marks four years since a gunman killed 77 people in Norway, 69 of them on the small island of Utøya. In time for the anniversary, the island has unveiled the finished memorial to the victims. But it’s not the memorial officials had originally planned, and the reason why illustrates how difficult memorializing can be for a country.
> 
> In May of 2014, we wrote that Norway had selected a design for a permanent memorial on the island, created by a Swedish artist named Jonas Dahlberg. Dahlberg’s plan was dramatic; it required cutting away a huge slice of land from the island to create a thin, 70-foot-wide channel where water could pass and where the names of the victims would be inscribed on the rock cliffs. The idea, he explained, was to create a piece of landscape art that would reflect the void or wound that was left to the victims’ families. “The cut is an acknowledgement of what is forever irreplaceable,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan was very well-received. Online, especially, it got a huge amount of attention. But in the end, the plan was postponed indefinitely—seemingly both because of criticism by locals and by concerns about how it would affect the area. In its place this week, officials unveiled today a different, smaller memorial called _The Clearing_: A band of steel with the names of the victims carved out of the metal, hanging in tension from tall pines around the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed by the Bergen-based architects 3RW, it’s a graceful and understated sculpture. But it’s interesting that Dahlberg’s memorial got so much attention yet was left behind—postponed, officially. So what happened? It’s unclear how families of the victims felt about the design, but this beautifully written—even when translated by Google—story in Norway’s _Aftenposten_ about the process of grieving and memorializing on Utøya explains more about the long process of memorializing the attack, diving deep into the history of the island and the history of the AUF, the youth league of Norway’s labor party, which ran the summer camp on the island.
> 
> Helle Aarnes, the author of the post, explains that it’s been a long road to come to an agreement about what should happen to the island. One point of contention, in particular, was whether the camp’s buildings should be razed and rebuilt, or whether they should be preserved as sites of grief and remembrance. The AUF even invited experts on memorial design to visit, including Alice Greenwald, who directed the 9/11 Memorial.
> 
> _The Clearing _was actually discovered by the father of one of the victims, and as Aarnes explains, “he wanted to participate in the process of constructing a memorial there. It was decided that the site must meet two requirements: No atrocity should have taken place there, and visitors should be able to withdraw and have a moment of privacy there.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The families of the victims participated in clearing and building the site, working to create the site and the long winding path down to the clearing themselves. Here’s how the architects explain the importance of the volunteers:
> 
> _Just by facilitating volunteer efforts and the division of labor, we believe that it can add up to a good process, where the construction of the memorial can also be a part of grief processing, and provide a special relationship to the place of those involved._
> 
> The process apparently took a full 8,000 hours of volunteering, much of it from families and friends, according to _Aftenposten._ Perhaps that’s why a smaller, less grand memorial was selected for the island: It was built by the families and friends of the victims.
> 
> The process of building it, it seems, was just as important as the “it.” In the end, the original, very dramatic memorial may have spoken to the outside world about the atrocities that took place on the island, and perhaps to the families and friends of the victims as well. But in the end, the people who were closest to it decided to make their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...*
> 
> F**k Breivik!



Very poignant. However for me the way Norway dealt with this tragedy showed the essential greatness of your country. The way you united against evil was most admirable.

I look at Norway and other Sandics as beacon to rest of the world of what is possible ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kristian

The Green Party wants to 6000 professional army with three guns branches remain. Equal amounts in all three weapons disciplines. 2000 soldiers in the army that should be in the south of the country. The reserve amount will be double bigger than the professional army in the north of the country. Today's professional army and the Home Guards is not good for my taste. Riksdan with the RedGreen should come up with this idea that they have wanted last 3-4 years.

Today over 38,500 if I believe right now with 18,600 soldiers in south Home Guards elite I never will.
A Militia of professional soldiers of 15,000 I will.
Other sizes do I not know.


----------



## Kristian

I know 60 Jas E/F.
Two divisions in F21 away.
Two divisions in F7 and F17.
Plus 6-8 new Gripens in Gotland.
20/21/22 new Gripens in outlands.

A Quiz. Or will be A russian buy these Su-30. 10+10 in two divisions. 20 for outlands.


----------



## Fenrir

In 2008, Norway officially transitioned away from the AG3 to adopt the HK416N:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kristian

If Austria choise Jas E/F in Sweden can bring Austrias strenght by 15 Eurofighter into Air Force.
One division in F7 plus 5 air planes in Gotland.
This I think about 15 Eurofighter into Air Force.

Amount of war is of no importance of small amount of air planes.
Look at central Europeans theres smaller strenght that's Nordic then Netherlands and Belgium.
Or no air planes in 6000 professional army that Green Party wills.
  

Or Militia of rebells size in Syria total 15,000 soldiers. 

Reserve force will be 12,000 in north in both of sizes.


----------



## Fenrir

*CV9030NF1*

CV90 is the base vehicle designation. The number after 90 - in this case 30, is the diameter of the main gun.
*






































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Norway is a user of both the Leopard 1 and 2





















Some Leopard 1s have been converted into armored bridge layers:











As is Sweden, who occasionally joins us for a joint exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kristian

A Militia in rebells in Syria of class are the reserve plane into 2020.
120 go down to 46 Leopard II.
Plannes between 2016-2020 of generals.

--- --- --- ---

A Quiz. 

Råmson Mp first president or Löfven S or Åkesson SD about 3 years. 

Says about this one? President like in Finland, Russia and USA etc.


----------



## Fenrir

Never been inside a Leopard 2? Me neither, but here's what it looks like:

Cute Norwegian guy included with every vehicle


----------



## Kristian

Thinking 15,000 soldiers is A rebell sizes.


----------



## Fenrir

*Norway's Satellites*

*AIS satellites*

*



*

The Norwegian satellites AISSat-1 and AISSat-2 monitor maritime traffic in Norwegian and international waters by detecting AIS (Automatic Identification Signals) from ships to determine their position, speed and direction.






AISSat-1 was the first satellite to monitor AIS in real time from polar orbit.

The AIS-system is designed to prevent maritime collisions and all vessels with a gross tonnage larger than 300 tonnes are obliged by international maritime law to carry it.

The first AIS-satellite was launched on the 12th of July 2010 from India to a polar orbit, weighing only 6 kilogrammes and measuring 20 x 20 x 20 centimetres. The second, identical AIS-satellite was launched from Kazakhstan on the 8th of July 2014.

AISSat-1 was primarily intended to demonstrate space based AIS, but the satellite has been so successful that it has become a true work horse in orbit, performing like an operational satellite.

*Planning*

The planning of the satellite started in the spring of 2005 when the Norwegian Space Centre invited scientists to a workshop and call for proposals for a small satellite.

At the time, technological development had reached a point where even very small satellites could perform important tasks.

The Norwegian Defense Research Establishment (FFI) had previously carried out two project studies on small satellites, although none of these were realized. In addition, two Norwegian student satellites were underway.

Moreover, recent studies of the AIS signal frequency and its environment indicated that space based AIS was feasible, especially over polar regions.

Since both student satellites included an AIS transponder in their payloads, it was clear that these instruments could be made small enough to fit on a satellite.

Thus, FFI's proposal for an AIS-satellite was selected for further development.

*Utilization of the polar regions*

At the time Norwegian authorities were making plans to develop and utilize the northern regions further and the AISSat project became a part of these plans.

The satellite project was realized as a collaboration between three Norwegian governmental institutions; the Norwegian Space Centre, the Norwegian Coastal Administration and the Norwegian Defense Research Establishment (FFI), as well as two private companies; Kongsberg Seatex and Kongsberg Satellite Services (KSAT).






The satellite platform itself was purchased from Canada.

Today, the Norwegian Coastal Administration and other governmental institutions are using the data from AISat-1 for a variety of purposes, including monitoring fisheries, oil spills, and maritime traffic, to support anti-piracy operations along the coast of Africa, and other areas of interest to Norway.

*AISSat-2 and 3 and Norsat-1*

An AISat-1 copy, AISSat-2, was launched on the 8th of July 2014 from Baikonur in Kazakhstan.






The Norwegian Space Centre and the Norwegian Coastal Administration are also planning a third copy of AISSat-1, named AISSat-3, which will be a purely operational satellite.

A larger satellite, Norsat-1, is also underway. Norsat-1 will carry both a next generation AIS transponder and scientific instruments.






These include a solar observatory developed in collaboration with ESA and Switzerland, and a space weather instrument developed by Norwegian researchers.

The Norwegian Space Centre recently published a call for proposals for building the satellite platform of Norsat-1.

Read more about Norwegian space-based AIS in Space News.

*The Norwegian student satellites*

In addition to the "official" satellites, several Norwegian student satellites have been developed.

The first two student satellites were CubeSatellites weighing less than 1 kilogramme. They unfortunately never reached orbit, but were nevertheless successful educational projects.

Currently, three student satellites are in development:

HiNCube has been developed by Narvik University College (HiN) and was launced in November 2013.






CubeStar is being built by the University of Oslo and will do scientific observations of the space weather that surrounds Earth.

The third student satellite is named NUTS and is built by the Norwegian University of Science and Technology (NTNU). This satellite will measure atmospheric waves.

In just a few years there may be as many as 5 or 6 Norwegian satellites in orbit, making Norway a true space nation.

*Telenor's satellittes*

The Norwegian telecommunications company Telenor has owned and operated satellites in geosynchronous orbit since the early 1990s.

These are the Thor satellites. In 2013 Thor 7 is in development. Thor 2 was recently decomissioned and sent to the graveyard orbit in space after many years in service in geosynchronous orbit.

It will provide standard commercial telecommunications services such as TV, radio, phone and internet connections to a host of international customers, as well as broadband internet to the Norwegian research station Troll in Queen Maud Land in Antarctica.

*Infrastructure on the ground*

*



*

Satellites are infrastructure in space and depend on ground stations and control centres on Earth.

Currently, only one ground station is being used for AISSat-1, but more are under consideration as the need for space based AIS increases.

Several of the educational institutions that are developing student satellites will have their own antennas and equipment to communicate with their satellite.

Telenor has satellite stations both in Norway and internationally for positioning, control, uplink and downlink for their communication satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Marinejegerkommandoen counter-terror exercise


----------



## Fenrir

Counter-piracy operations in Somalia

Flaggskipet i Natos anti-piratoperasjon Ocean Shield, KNM Fridtjof Nansen, har et bordingslag bestående av operatører fra Marinejegerkommandoen. Bordingslaget tar seg inn mot kysten av Somalia for å snakke med lokalbefolkningen og observere aktiviteten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Well, at least their sensors worked. Turns out they did actually find a submarine! It's even Russian! On the downside, it's probably close to 100 years old. Whoops.

* Sweden investigating underwater wreckage as possible Russian submarine *

The Swedish military is studying a video taken by shipwreck hunters who say it shows a wrecked submarine, just off the country’s eastern coast, which appears to be Russian.

Ocean X Team, the company behind the discovery, said on its website: “It is unclear how old the submarine is and for how long it has been at the bottom of the sea, but the Cyrillic letters on the hull indicate that it is Russian.”

According to Stefan Hogeborn, a diver from the Ocean X Team company that made the discovery, the vessel remained completely intact with no visible damage to the hull and the hatches closed.

“It is unclear how old the submarine is and how long it has been laying at the sea floor, but the Cyrillic letters on the hull indicate that it is Russian,” he said.

Hogeborn did not given the vessel’s location but according to Expressen tabloid, which published images of the wreck on its website, it was found about 1.5 nautical miles (2.8km) off the east coast of central Sweden.

Ocean X Team said the vessel was around 20 metres (66ft) long and 3.5 metres wide.







The discovery comes nine months after Swedish troops and ships unsuccessfully hunted for a Russian submarine said to have been near Stockholm, in the country’s biggest military mobilisation since the cold war.

Swedish armed forces spokesman Anders Kallin did not say whether the military also believed it was a Russian submarine. “We choose not to comment on it before we have seen more material,” he said. “We will continue the analysis together with the company in the coming days.”

“Our analysts have not yet presented their conclusions and want to see more images which the [diving] company will send to us,” he said, adding that the results were expected “in the coming days”. Kallin said the military would “not speculate”.

One of the men who discovered the submarine, Dennis Asberg, told the Expressen newspaper it looked modern. But one expert quoted by the paper said he believed it was actually a Russian “Catfish” submarine that sank in 1916.

Concerns over possible incursions by Russian submarines have increased as relations between Moscow and the west have worsened due to recent events in Ukraine. During the cold war, the navy repeatedly chased suspected Soviet submarines along its coast with depth charges.

In 1981, in an incident known as “Whiskey on the rocks,” a Soviet nuclear Whiskey-class submarine was stranded near a naval base deep inside Swedish waters after it ran aground, causing a diplomatic standoff.

There have been many false alarms. In 1995, then prime minister Ingvar Carlsson said the military on several occasions thought it had detected submarines only to find that the sounds being traced were made by mink, while in April this year the Finnish military used handheld underwater depth charges as a warning against what it suspected was a submarine in waters off Helsinki.

*---*

Looks really old to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Watch for sharks Sweden!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Joint action with Sweden*

Fra leteaksjonen i Kebnekaise i Nord-Sverige

From the search in Kebnekaise in North of Sweden
















Fra den første skarpkytingen med NASAMS (National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile System) High Mobility Launcher fra Vidsel Test Range i Sverige, missilene er av typen AMRAAM

From the first Norwegian live fireing with NASAMS (National Advanced Surface-to-Air Missile System) High Mobility Launcher withh AMRAMM missils at Vidsel Test Range in Sweden






Et svensk Viggen fly under et flystevne på Værnes Flyplass

A Swedish Viggen aeoroplane during an airshow at Værnes Airport in Norway






Hovedporten i den svenske leieren Camp Gripen i Kosovo

The maingate to Swebat in Camp Gripen in Kosovo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Home Guard*

heimevernssoldater fra heimevernets innsatsstyrke trener på dombåsnorwegian

national guards soldiers training at dombås





















rekrutteringscamp på værnes garnison.

Recruitment camp at værnes garrison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*WWII reenactment*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Technogaianist said:


> *WWII reenactment*



No women....! 

Perhaps back then they were more interested in shoes, bags and clothes than in tanks, submarines and rifles unlike a certain someone !


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Kosovo*






































Armstrong said:


> No women....!



Not in those pictures. I have two with women, but the resolution is low, and the pics are oriented strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Kosovo - training ops*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Kosovo - training ops*











*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Bosnia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Bosnia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Bosnia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Bosnia*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*NATO action in Iraq*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*On the Norwegian-Russian border*






Exchanges are usually really friendly though, this isn't politics, it's real life - we don't have a lot of animosity











But we've still got a job to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*KNM Skjold*


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not Sweden-Norway-Finland can make same Army-Navy-AirForce like having similar equipments and invest in these equipments.


----------



## Fenrir

*The problem with having so much oil is that sometimes things go wrong.*

Heimevernet driver oppryddning av olje på strendene rundt Langesund etter forliset av bulkskipet Full City.

Homeguard clean the beaches around the city of Langesund after the bulkship Full City.






































black-hawk_101 said:


> Why not Sweden-Norway-Finland can make same Army-Navy-AirForce like having similar equipments and invest in these equipments.



Further military integration would require further political alignment on the part of Norway, Sweden and Finland (Denmark and Iceland should be included too) - specifically, Sweden and Finland would need to join NATO. There are joint cooperation defense agreements already in place:

Nordefco

Nordic battlegroup

The three do use some common equipment such as the RBS-15, Leopard 1 and 2 and CV90, but their own defense industries ensure they remain separate, similar to how the US and Japan - two really close allies, remain separate.

If the three nations are to become more integrated defensively, then either Sweden and Finland need to become part of NATO or Norway needs to leave it - the former is more likely thanks to Russia.

The political will to form an integrated military union just isn't strong enough right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moon

Technogaianist said:


> *The problem with having so much oil is that sometimes things go wrong.*
> 
> Heimevernet driver oppryddning av olje på strendene rundt Langesund etter forliset av bulkskipet Full City.
> 
> Homeguard clean the beaches around the city of Langesund after the bulkship Full City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further military integration would require further political alignment on the part of Norway, Sweden and Finland (Denmark and Iceland should be included too) - specifically, Sweden and Finland would need to join NATO. There are joint cooperation defense agreements already in place:
> 
> Nordefco
> 
> Nordic battlegroup
> 
> The three do use some common equipment such as the RBS-15, Leopard 1 and 2 and CV90, but their own defense industries ensure they remain separate, similar to how the US and Japan - two really close allies, remain separate.
> 
> If the three nations are to become more integrated defensively, then either Sweden and Finland need to become part of NATO or Norway needs to leave it - the former is more likely thanks to Russia.
> 
> The political will to form an integrated military union just isn't strong enough right now.




When did this oil spill happen?.


----------



## Fenrir

*Training for biathlon - shooting practice*

Heimeverns-soldater er tilstede og gir standplass-ledelse ved Landsskytterstevne 2015 på Lesja











































Mr.Meap said:


> When did this oil spill happen?.



The spill occurred in 2009, but the pictures, because they belong to the Forsvaret (Norwegian Armed Forces) took longer to be released - as in they've only just been released.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

why was that Sven guy got banned?


----------



## Moon

Umair Nawaz said:


> why was that Sven guy got banned?



He's about to become a father, wants to spend time with his wife.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Mr.Meap said:


> He's about to become a father, wants to spend time with his wife.


BANNED!


----------



## Moon

Umair Nawaz said:


> BANNED![/QUOTE
> 
> Self Ban, probably PDF was too addicting for him....


----------



## Fenrir

Umair Nawaz said:


> why was that Sven guy got banned?



He asked to be banned about a month ago to spend less time here on PDF and more time with his family. His ban should end in about six months. 

*Norwegian-NATO action over Libya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

UUV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Contribution to ISAF*































There's time for fun too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*On patrol in Kabul, Afghanistan*

Norske soldater fra isaf-styrken på patrulje i kabul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Contribution to ISAF*

En sanitetssoldat skriver ned navn og blodtype før et mineryddingsoppdraga

Medical orderly is writing down name and bloodtype before a mine clearing mission






Medaljesermoni i bodø for innsatsen til jagerflystyrken i afghanistan

Medal ceremony for the norwegian fighter squadrons contribution in afghanistan






Norske soldater fra isaf-styrken på skytebanen utenfor kabul

Norwegian isaf-soldiers at a shooting range near kabul











Norske isaf-soldater fra sting-troppen rydder miner i et minefelt utenfor kabul

Norwegian isaf soldiers clearing mines in a minefield outside kabul











En norsk kolonne med militære kjøretøy i afghanistan

A norwegian convoy with military vehicles in afghanistan






Ingeniørene i theatre enabling forces (tef). lager ny leir til de norske soldatene som skal til mazar e sharif

The norwegian engineers in theatre enabling force (tef). make a new camp for soldiers in mazar e sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Contribution to ISAF - Force Protection*

Soldater fra luftforsvaret skal overta Force Protection-oppdraget i Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Old pics of NORASOC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

Finnish Hornet in RIAT 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Cold War history
*http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/the-secret-project-to-turn-the-internet-into-an-anti-so-1724555107*
*The Secret Project to Turn the Internet into an Anti-Soviet Spy Network*






In 1973, Norway became the first nation outside the US to get online through DARPA’s packet-switched network, the ARPANET. Americans had decided to connect the proto-internet to such a distant country for one reason. They were trying to keep tabs on Soviet nuclear tests.

People often forget that the US defense and intelligence communities helped build the internet. The NSA, the CIA, the Department of Defense — they were all there from the beginning. But the military conducted their work through universities, which is why first host-to-host connection on the ARPANET, on October 29, 1969, was between researchers at Stanford Research Institute and UCLA. From there, the ARPANET grew to have many nodes across the US, as you can see in this GIF showing its rise and fall.

In June of 1973 the ARPANET went international with its Norway connection. It was promoted as part of a project to encourage civilian research on earthquakes. But that wasn’t the whole story.

*The Secret Agreement: Pine Forest*

American intelligence agencies had been monitoring Soviet communications from Norway since at least the late 1950s. As for the Norwegians, it was in their own self-interest to keep tabs on nuclear tests since their proximity to Soviet test sites meant that radioactive isotopes were starting to show up in Norwegian drinking water and animals. As for the Americans, they found in Norway an ally that could allow them to get close to the Soviet nuclear tests without having to enter the Soviet Union.

In 1963 the US and Soviet Union signed a treaty limiting some nuclear tests by both countries. The only way to keep each other honest was by monitoring from outside their respective countries, so by 1965 the US and Norway reached a secret agreement that would allow the Americans to monitor seismic activity at a station in Karasjok. That agreement was given the code name Pine Forest and the station was operational by September of 1966. By the following year the Americans were looking to expand their monitoring operations, and ARPA (now called DARPA) was happy to foot the bill.

A Norwegian military research agency partnered with ARPA for an expansive seismic monitoring program called NORSAR, which also included monitoring stations in Alaska and Montana. As Olav Riste explains in his 2014 book on the history of the Norwegian intelligence community, there were 22 NORSAR stations set up by ARPA and the Norwegian Defence Research Establishment (roughly Norway’s equivalent to DARPA) in the southern and eastern parts of Norway. By June of 1973 all of those stations were feeding information to the American intelligence community through a satellite link to the ARPANET.

As researcher Olav Njolstad wrote in his 2007 paper _Atomic Intelligence in Norway During the Cold War_, NORSAR was supposed to look like a non-military earthquake monitoring service, which it also was. But, of course, its primary mission was firmly rooted in intelligence gathering.

_Despite its civilian clothing, NORSAR was a child of US-Norwegian military intelligence cooperation. Indeed, the director of the Norwegian Defence Research Establishment supervised its construction in person, and the advanced computer centre that would provide the realtime link to ARPANET was placed just outside the barbed wire fences of his institute._

In a 2009 paper called _Building Cyberspace_ by Norwegian researcher Jon Bing, we learn that internet architects Lawrence Roberts and Robert Kahn visited members of the Norwegian Defence Research Establishment in October of 1972. They traveled to Kjeller, just north of Oslo, to get the Norwegians set up with this incredibly futuristic communications technology that would lay the foundation for our modern internet.

As Bing explains:

_One of the major objectives of ARPA was a monitoring of seismic disturbances indicating a nuclear explosion for research purposes. This was a reason for the interest in Norway, as a granite formation starting in Russia surfaces close to the city of Hamar in southern Norway, and was monitored by the Norwegian Seismic Array (NORSAR), a neighbour institution to the Defence Research Establishment at Kjeller. Shortly afterwards, a link was established between Kjeller and University College, London (UCL). Norway therefore became the first country outside the United States to have a node to the ARPANET, just ahead of the UK._

*No Wild West*

Today, NORSAR continues its scientific endeavors, monitoring earthquake activity around the world. But it makes no secret of the fact that it also measures nuclear tests, including those in North Korea.

For some reason those of us here in the 21st century often imagine a fictional timeline wherein the internet was somehow free of the intelligence community and government overseers keeping tabs on everything that’s going on. But that was never the case. This is, of course, no excuse for the government’s excessive monitoring of civilian activity on the internet that has come to light in the past decade. But it certainly puts internet history in a different light.

When you look at how the early internet was used by the intelligence and defense communities, you see that our internet infrastructure was never the Wild West. It was built deliberately and strategically. Some of the earliest uses of the ARPANET were for monitoring the military activities of American adversaries, decades before most people even knew what networked computing was.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Cold War era coastal artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Women of the Norwegian Armed Forces

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

DA20 - electronic warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Technogaianist said:


> *tax money at work
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm ok with this.
> 
> Tank 'drag races' cyclists during race



Show-off !  

I bet the tank would've lost if the race was against a Danish tank !


----------



## Fenrir

KV Svalbard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Minerydderstyrke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Assorted Naval assets

KNM Storm





SP-412





KNM Roald Amundsen





KNM Lom





NH90 and KV Svalbard





Launching of KNM Fridtjof Nansen





KNM Skolpen (KNM Vidar is also visible on the left)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Onboard KNM Fridtjof Nansen

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

**Shirtless guy
*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Training with the Swedes:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

JAS 39

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Finnish Jaeger Company































Regulars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Sweden is thinking of joining NATO — and Russia is threatening a military response*

Sweden is thinking of joining NATO — and Russia is threatening a military response






Sweden has maintained military neutrality for the past 200 years, but the threat of Russian aggression could bring an end to their centennials of peace. Swedish forces have already begun peacekeeping exercises, _The Los Angeles Times_ reports, and one in three Swedes favors joining the North Atlantic Trade Organization (NATO) in order to earn the full support of their allies in the case of an attack or threat.

Russia has increased its northern activities in the past few years and the annexation of Ukraine's Crimean peninsula in the spring of 2014 has made Swedes doubly suspicious of their nearby neighbor's motives (Sweden is separated from the Russian mainland by Finland, but shares access to the Baltic Sea). What's more, last fall, two Russian fighter bombers and a submarine entered Swedish territory uninvited.

The Russian ambassador in Sweden, however, has threatened that Moscow might react militarily were Stockholm to indeed join NATO. "Putin pointed out that there will be consequences, that Russia will have to resort to a response of the military kind and reorientate our troops and missiles," Ambassador Viktor Tatarintsev told the _Dagens Nyheter_ newspaper in June. "The country that joins NATO needs to be aware of the risks it is exposing itself to." _Jeva Lange_

...

You know Russia, threatening another nation justifies the necessity of NATO. Stop threatening Europe and NATO drifts into irrelevancy, it was your adventurism into Ukraine which revitalized NATO at a time when it was having an identity crisis.






*Swedish police and armed forces*


































*sorry for the format, some of the pics have extra white space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

_A Norwegian veteran of Afghanistan, and former professional soldier, has joined the ranks of the Peshmerga. He documents his experiences in combat through Instagram here._

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fenrir

*Danish Jets Patrolling Iceland’s Airspace*

Danish Jets Patrolling Iceland's Airspace - The Reykjavik Grapevine






The Royal Danish Air Force is currently conducting exercises and patrolling airspace in northeast Iceland as a part of the country’s agreement with NATO.

The roar of fighter jets has been heard from Akureyri to Egilsstaðir, RÚV reports, as four F-16s from Denmark are conducting patrols of the area. The jets have been landing at and taking off from airports in both towns fairly frequently, which has not gone unnoticed by local residents.

“We have only received a few complaints,” Jón B. Guðnason, the managing director of the Airspace and Security Department of the Icelandic Coast Guard, told reporters. “We’ve mostly been getting calls from people in Akureyri who have a special interest in planes, and have asked for maybe a little more noise.”

The exercises are conducted as a part of Iceland’s agreement with NATO. Having no military of its own, Iceland allows other NATO countries to maintain basic air surveillance. This follows a rotation through militarised NATO countries, with surveillance exercises lasting about a month at a time in most cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fenrir

FORSVARSSJEFEN PÅ BAKKEN MED SINE SOLDATER: Under sitt besøk hos Hæren, deltok forsvarssjef, admiral Haakon Bruun-Hanssen, på en skarpskytingsøvelse med soldater fra 2. bataljon. Oppdraget bestod av helikopterinnsetting, kontraoppklaring, bekjemping av fienden og en sanitetsevakuering. 

Chief of Defence, Admiral Haakon Bruun-Hanssen, participated in a live fire exercise with the 2nd Battalion, during yesterdays visit to the Norwegian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sanchez

Technogaianist said:


> _A Norwegian veteran of Afghanistan, and former professional soldier, has joined the ranks of the Peshmerga. He documents his experiences in combat through Instagram here._


Japanese munition?


----------



## TechnoFox

Since @Technogaianist left the forum, I suppose I'll do her job:

HV-16 innsatsstyrke Anklet bordet Hurtigruten Rickard With under øvelsen Nivlheim

Home Guard unit 16 quick reaction force Anklet borded Hurtigruten Rickard With during exercise Nivlheim


























On overwatch:

Heimevernet H-16 fra øvelse Nivlheim 2015 i Tromsø.

Norwegian Home Guard during exercise Nivlheim 2015.













Sanchez said:


> Japanese munition?



Seriously? Those are Chinese type 53, 82mm mortar rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sanchez

TechnoFox said:


> Seriously? Those are Chinese type 53, 82mm mortar rounds.



Du kan ju inte Japanska, eller hur？


----------



## Transhumanist

Sanchez said:


> Du kan ju inte Japanska, eller hur？



It's a Chinese 82mm mortar bomb:






The US even makes a training simulaid of it:

All Products|Army Training Support

I'm sure their military, having seen them before, and the 60mm version in Vietnam, can identify their origins.

*MPs doing MP things:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*MPs doing MP things.*

Guarding gates





F-16s





A bus





A Fort





Ok, ok, they actually do other things besides stand around:

Like disaster cleanup and first response.















And counter-terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

*CSI Norway: MP Edition*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Avast!

HV-16 innsatsstyrke Anklet bordet Hurtigruten Rickard With under øvelsen Nivlheim. 

Home Guard unit 16 quick reaction force Anklet borded Hurtigruten Rickard With during exercise Nivlheim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Home Guard HV 11 and 12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Guess the theme?





































Norway or Hoth?


----------



## Transhumanist

*Forsvarets sanitet*

*



*


----------



## Transhumanist

I am a trained first responder, in addition to my training in battlefield medicine, so I have a special relationship with our medics:


----------



## Transhumanist

*Norwegian, American and latvian QRTs:*

Norske, amerikanske, og latviske soldater trener på innsetting av bergingslaget med luftressurser i et realistisk øvingsscenario. I tillegg til dette ble det trent på innsetting av QRT (Quick Reaction Team) og evakuering av pasienter.

Norwegian, American and Latvian soldiers train for the insertion of the rescue and recovery team with air resources in a realistic training scenarios. In addition to this, they trained on insertion of QRT (Quick Reaction Team) and evacuation of patients.


----------



## Transhumanist

*Casualty Strategic Unit:*





































@waz can I get some legal clarification from you? During my service I was part of a Search and Rescue unit, but was also responsible for first-response medicine. As a result I've a lot of pictures of medics, medical exercises and simulated injuries.

I know there's a moratorium on graphic images including violence and gore, what's the ruling on simulated wounds? Can I post them if I denote that they aren't real injuries and are part of a medical exercise?

Thanks,

Your favorite Norwegian



bsruzm said:


> /



You've no purpose or contributions on this thread. I've already reported your comment for being off topic, don't provoke any more serious responses. I'd hate to see you banned too.

@waz would you take care of the comment above too? The off-topic one from our Turkish friend. It serves no purpose on this thread, other that baiting a response. Turkey isn't the topic of discussion here.

In-fact is it possible to ban him from this thread completely? I have a feeling, based on his wording in his second post (the rude one below) that he'll never have a valid contribution here. I'd also like to note that I've never once on this forum or elsewhere, because I really don't care, mentioned either Turkey or the PKK, his insinuation (in the post below) is unfounded and unsupported. He's simply conflagration the importance and purpose of several pics I posted a page previous, which only show a Norwegian vet, as is appropriate for this thread regardless of where he is. @waz is it possible to ban bsruzm from this thread (and remove his two comments) to prevent further instances?

Thanks, and sorry for asking so much of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Transhumanist

*Joint US-Norwegian operations in Dowlatabad in Faryab province, Afghanistan







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Transhumanist

På oppdrag med POMLT (Police operational monitoring liason team) som består av norske og amerikanske soldater, og sivilt norsk politi i Dowlatabad i Faryab provinsen, Afghanistan.

On a mission with POMLT (Police operational monitoring liason team). The group are Norwegian and US soldiers, and Norwegian civilian police on patrol in Dowlatabad in Faryab province, Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Transhumanist said:


> *Casualty Strategic Unit:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @waz can I get some legal clarification from you? During my service I was part of a Search and Rescue unit, but was also responsible for first-response medicine. As a result I've a lot of pictures of medics, medical exercises and simulated injuries.
> 
> I know there's a moratorium on graphic images including violence and gore, what's the ruling on simulated wounds? Can I post them if I denote that they aren't real injuries and are part of a medical exercise?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Your favorite Norwegian



Please go right ahead. I can only seeing it benefiting the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

I concur with @waz, it will benefit the whole forum, like the rest of your posts. Keep posting! 



Transhumanist said:


> *Casualty Strategic Unit:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @waz can I get some legal clarification from you? During my service I was part of a Search and Rescue unit, but was also responsible for first-response medicine. As a result I've a lot of pictures of medics, medical exercises and simulated injuries.
> 
> I know there's a moratorium on graphic images including violence and gore, what's the ruling on simulated wounds? Can I post them if I denote that they aren't real injuries and are part of a medical exercise?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Your favorite Norwegian
> 
> 
> 
> You've no purpose or contributions on this thread. I've already reported your comment for being off topic, don't provoke any more serious responses. I'd hate to see you banned too.
> 
> @waz would you take care of the comment above too? The off-topic one from our Turkish friend. It serves no purpose on this thread, other that baiting a response. Turkey isn't the topic of discussion here.
> 
> In-fact is it possible to ban him from this thread completely? I have a feeling, based on his wording in his second post (the rude one below) that he'll never have a valid contribution here. I'd also like to note that I've never once on this forum or elsewhere, because I really don't care, mentioned either Turkey or the PKK, his insinuation (in the post below) is unfounded and unsupported. He's simply conflagration the importance and purpose of several pics I posted a page previous, which only show a Norwegian vet, as is appropriate for this thread regardless of where he is. @waz is it possible to ban bsruzm from this thread (and remove his two comments) to prevent further instances?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry for asking so much of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Blue Marlin said:


> why is it that Norwegian f35's have drag chutes?
> i know the bottom pic is a cgi but its the best pic i could find
> View attachment 265658
> View attachment 265659
> View attachment 265660


Only Norwegian F35's?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> Only Norwegian F35's?


i think canada too, but thats only for the f35a's though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Blue Marlin said:


> i think canada too, but thats only for the f35a's though



Well,

F35A is CTOL - conventional take off and landing - Air Force

F35B is STVOL - Short take off / vertical landing - Marines

F35C is CV - Carrier Variant - Navy

You are right, only the Norwegian, and possibly Canadians having them, is quite surprising to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> Well,
> 
> F35A is CTOL - conventional take off and landing - Air Force
> 
> F35B is STVOL - Short take off / vertical landing - Marines
> 
> F35C is CV - Carrier Variant - Navy
> 
> You are right, only the Norwegian, and possibly Canadians having them, is quite surprising to be honest.


f35b/c dont need drag chutes as the f35b lands vertically or at very short distances. and the f35c is stopped by an arrestor gear. 

i hate the f35 all together but i must say the f35c is the most capable but thats on a side note though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Blue Marlin said:


> f35b/c dont need drag chutes as the f35b lands vertically or at very short distances. and the f35c is stopped by an arrestor gear.
> 
> i hate the f35 all together but i must say the f35c is the most capable but thats on a side note though.


Why do you hate the F35?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> Why do you hate the F35?


Really? do i have to answer that? i would rather prefer a carrier capable eft than a f35b.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Blue Marlin said:


> Really? do i have to answer that? i would rather prefer a carrier capable eft than a f35b.


Ah ok. I forgot about you and the EFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> Ah ok. I forgot about you and the EFT.


ok i think we have diverted of topic here. @Transhumanist wont be to happy if i am talking about how i hate the f35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

How big is the Nordic armed forces I know the scandinafians vountries are small.


----------



## Carach Angren

Transhumanist said:


> På oppdrag med POMLT (Police operational monitoring liason team) som består av norske og amerikanske soldater, og sivilt norsk politi i Dowlatabad i Faryab provinsen,




Kan jeg legge til denne tråden @Transhumanist?

Øvelse Bifrost i Finnmark.


----------



## Carach Angren

Diverse danske militære billeder





































kvindelige værnepligtige

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Danske


























Et eller andet sted i Dansk territorium Grønland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Flere Danske militære billeder











Finske militære fotos


















Blue Marlin said:


> why is it that Norwegian f35's have drag chutes?
> i know the bottom pic is a cgi but its the best pic i could find



Norge og Sverige har begge en masse af veje, der bruges som landingsbaner. De er ikke lang, men kan landede på. Den faldskærm forhindrer en pilot fra at gå til langt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Svensk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Carach Angren said:


>


Which missile system is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Indus Falcon said:


> Which missile system is this?



Missilet batteri er en finsk NASAMS 2. Det bruger AIM -120






Norsk NASAMS 1





Norsk NASAMS 2





NASAMS 2 AN/MPQ-64 F1 "Sentinel" radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Carach Angren said:


> NASAMS 2 AN/MPQ-64 F1 "Sentinel" radar


Is that a Merc G class?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Indus Falcon said:


> Is that a Merc G class?



Jeg ved ikke. Her er endnu et billede af køretøjet. Er det "G" klasse?



























Transhumanist said:


> *Joint US-Norwegian operations in Dowlatabad in Faryab province, Afghanistan*



Er Kai her stadig ? Jeg kan ikke se hans indlæg.

Tak for invitationen ved den måde. Men jeg sandsynligvis ikke tale med nogen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Letland og Litauen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Carach Angren said:


> Jeg ved ikke. Her er endnu et billede af køretøjet. Er det "G" klasse?


Ja det er "G" klasse.


----------



## Carach Angren

Norsk Militærpoliti




























Blue Marlin said:


> why is it that Norwegian f35's have drag chutes?



Norsk roads also runways. Big but not that big. Parachute prevents the pilot from going to far off road, or beyond hardened stretches of road. Not all roads are runways. Some are hardened for landing and take-off, some not.

Svensk Gripen take-off from road.






Finsk F/A-18. Notice the curve? F-35 parachute would stop F-35 before it falls off end of road by curve.






Parachute already on Norsk F-16. Not road, airstation at Leknes. Leknes runway only 800m.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

ok…. but doesn't Norway have motorways or country roads that are 2km long and fairly straight. i would assume not every country road has a turn after every 1-2km but i can see the surrounding trees may cause an issue, but the f18's can hide there too.


----------



## Carach Angren

Blue Marlin said:


> ok…. but doesn't Norway have motorways or country roads that are 2km long and fairly straight. i would assume not every country road has a turn after every 1-2km but i can see the surrounding trees may cause an issue, but the f18's can hide there too.



Precaution for rural airports and roads, incase normal airstations are destroyed:

_Of the three types RNoAF would use the F-35A. The shorter runways are typically meant to be used as alternative runways after the main bases are destroyed, so it is mainly the ability to land safely within 800 meters that is the key. Taking off should not be a problem, as they would then most likely be without much heavy armament. _

Lots of roads are 2km and straight, not all roads are hardened for aircraft takeoff and landing. Landing on unhardened road damages road. Need special places to land or takeoff.

Need straight and hardened roads, not just any straight road.
















Roadside airstation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Carach Angren said:


> Precaution for rural airports and roads, incase normal airstations are destroyed:
> 
> _Of the three types RNoAF would use the F-35A. The shorter runways are typically meant to be used as alternative runways after the main bases are destroyed, so it is mainly the ability to land safely within 800 meters that is the key. Taking off should not be a problem, as they would then most likely be without much heavy armament. _
> 
> Lots of roads are 2km and straight, not all roads are hardened for aircraft takeoff and landing. Landing on unhardened road damages road. Need special places to land or takeoff.


ok fair enough. its just that i didn't expect to see that. isn't that protocol.to have alternative methods of landing/takeoff other than bases and airports. parts of roads do need deeper foundations to handle the pounding jets give them during landing. our roads are typically quiet deep strong, now I'm going to talking road depth and that will put you to sleep, so i won't go there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Øvelse Vestland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Telemark Bataljon under øvelse Police Advisory Team 2 hvor de gjennom en simulert afghansk landsby skal gjennom flere scenario de kan møte på i Aghanistan.

Telemark Battalion during exercise Police Advisory Team 2. They will through a simulated aghan village experience several scenarios that could be realistic in Aghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Telemark Bataljon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Ghosts of ISAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Antiterrorøvelse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

@Transhumanist wants me to post pictures since mod says is ok and she not here. No real wounds. Simulated medical emergencies.

Medic and Marker









































@waz this ok? @Transhumanist asked me to post pictures for her, is the blood and wounds too much? Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carach Angren

All fake blood and wounds. See? Makeup only. Still gross.

Medic training course. @Transhumanist passed easily.































Like movie makeup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

_Soldater og befal fra 5. Gardekompani trente sammen med utrykningsenheten i Asker og Bærum politidistrikt. Staben i KP5 spilte en sivil bande som politiet måtte få kontroll på, mens patruljesoldater og sanitetstroppen hjalp til på den medisinske siden. Slike fellesøvelser er svært viktig for at Politiet og HMKG skal kunne operere godt sammen og bruke hverandres ressurser på en god måte. 

Officers and soliders from His Majesty Kings Guard co-operate with the police. In a real situation they must be able to work well together and be aware of each others stregts. Exercises like theese are therefore essential._




































Sød Norsk pige.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Norske NASAMS II






American Abrams and Danske Leopard 2 at Sabre Strike in Polen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Svensk


----------



## Carach Angren

Norge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Indus Falcon said:


> Ja det er "G" klasse.


Boss you speak Norwegian?



Carach Angren said:


>



I'm surprised at the way she has kept her hair. I've seen a lot of women in the forces around the world, but this is very shocking! Maybe this is an exercise for reserves?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Carach Angren said:


> Norske NASAMS II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Abrams and Danske Leopard 2 at Sabre Strike in Polen




Which tank is that bro? It looks


----------



## Carach Angren

khafee said:


> I'm surprised at the way she has kept her hair. I've seen a lot of women in the forces around the world, but this is very shocking! Maybe this is an exercise for reserves?



She is a conscript, the uniform requirements are less strong for them. So reserve. Not regular.

My caption, "kvindelige værnepligtige" means "Female conscript"



mike2000 is back said:


> Which tank is that bro? It looks



Leopard 2 A5






Sverige (A7)





And Norge (A4) use Leopard 2. Norge don't use turret armor module like Danske and Svensk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carach Angren

Lithuania exercise "Iron Sword"


----------



## Carach Angren

Finsk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

mike2000 is back said:


> Dutch navy special forces
> Dutch special forces operating with submarine Zr.Ms Dolfijn in the Caribbean
> Dutch special forces (huntsmen)
> 
> Persian Gulf (Feb. 19, 2006) - Dutch Marines exit a helicopter during a visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) training evolution aboard the Dutch fast combat support ship HNLMS Amsterdam (A 836). Amsterdam is currently deployed as part of Combined Task Force One Five Zero (CTG-150),
> 
> Dutch Marines frogmen- kikker..
> Korps Mariniers (Royal Dutch Navy)
> Dutch Marines making an arrest against somalian pirates.
> HNLMS Van Amstel F831 Dutch Navy


As much as I like the Dutch pics, the Netherlands is not a nordic country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Norsk CV9030n

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Svensk Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Dansk military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

_Soldiers from Special Forces to protect first responders who work with an exercise wise plane crash. The large emergency drill Arctic Response 2015 days 23-24. in September 2015, where the army deployed special forces and soldiers from Gardehusaregimentet on Greenland's northeast coast. 





























_

_








_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

His Majesty the Kings Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Might seem boring, standing on corner, but that is job of Home Guard, to guard the homeland. Not all military jobs are exciting. Someone has to do the boring one too.































The posts got merged. These are Dansk, not Norsk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

We train with other Nordic militaries a lot

Svensk Gotland





Finsk Hamina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Dansk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Sometimes Polar Bear visit Dansk Gronland. We like Polar Bear.

























Pirate hunting.















@Nihonjin1051 -san, Japan use ESSM too. Pictures of JMSDF ESSM?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Most pictures recent, not this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

No theme for these pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Carach Angren said:


>



Modern day Vikings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

I know it's probably an empty launcher and they are just either calibrating something or inspecting it, but still....funny pic, no? Cartoonish motive. 

Are these conscripts? They look like they can't be much over 20 if at all that.






Pretty cool pic too.


----------



## Carach Angren

ISAF






































Nihonjin1051 said:


> Modern day Vikings.



They take commitment to facial hair very seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Carach Angren said:


> They take commitment to facial hair very seriously.


----------



## Carach Angren

Dansk participation in Operation Inherent Resolve

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

P570 Knud Rasmussen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Kystvakt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Old pics (from the early 2000s). Some gear shown is now out of service.

































Malik Alashter said:


> How big is the Nordic armed forces I know the Scandinavians countries are small.



*Iceland* doesn't have a standing military, but NATO nations are on a rotating defense assignment to defend Icelandic territory.

Here is Norway's turn.

Norske vaktsoldater på Keflavikbasen under detasjementet Icelandic Air Policing and Surveillance Mission. 

Norwegian guards at Keflavik base during The Icelandic Air Policing and Surveillance Mission .





*Sweden* has 3900 regular officers, 2600 reserve officers, 4900 regular NCOs, 6600 regular enlisted, 9500 reserve enlisted and 22000 soldiers in the home-guard.

Annual recruitment is roughly 4000 persons, the home guard is being trimmed to 20000 to ensure budget increases can be enacted.






*Norway* has 24000 active and 45000 reserve personnel.






*Denmark* has 19000 active and 12000 reserve personnel. Its Home Guard is 51000 persons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silo

Finnish Nh90 and minigun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

Weapons testing

Harpoon










ESSM










ESSM target










Intercept

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silo

Finnish F-18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carach Angren

silo said:


> Finnish F-18



What option do you think is best as a replacement for Finland's F-18s? F-35, Typhoon, Rafale, Super Hornet? Which would you choice and which best fits Finland's threat profile and defense doctrine?

Considering Finland's usage of the F-18 and its familiarity with it as a result, the Super Hornet isn't a bad option, but I'd go with the F-35, if only because of Finland's location, right on the border with a resurgent Russia. It needs something a bit more survivable to combat Russia's newest gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silo

Hi,
there is a good article about it.

Sorry,i cannot post links,i need 30 posts.
In my opinion,i wish we could choose as Denmark and Norway the F-35,given its stealth features,it would be the best. But it is way expensive and don't know if we could afford it. Maybe if the Americans give us a good price. 

*FINNISH HORNETS: “TO BE REPLACED BY GRIPEN OR RAFALE”*



> The odds are in favour of the SAAB JAS 39E/F Gripen to become the next multirole fighter of the Finnish Air Force (Ilmavoimat), with the French Dassault Rafale in very close range, according to Scandinavian sources on 6 April 2015.
> 
> Finland has slowly started with looking for a replacement for its 55 McDonnell Douglas (Boeing) F/A-18C Hornet single-seat and 7 F/A-18D two-seat multirole fighters. With the race officially starting coming Autumn, the participants are already warming up their engines.
> 
> *Finnish-Swedish combat jet*
> 
> 
> With both Helsinki and Stockholm having agreed to increased cooperation between their defence organisations, a combined Finnish-Swedish combat jet fleet with the same type of aircraft would make matters even more easier in case both nations choose to act together in their defence against enemies like, let’s say, Russia. Not only from a military tactical point of view, but certainly from a logistical one. Any battle is easily lost with a failing flow of spare parts.
> 
> The Swedish Gripen – from a Finnish point of view produced just a short hop by boat or plane across the Gulf of Bothnia / Baltic Sea – is currently undergoing a very interesting update which gives us already a brief look in the new capabilities Next Generation dubbed Gripen E/F. That new Gripen will be the one that the Brazilian Air Force (36 or more) is buying and that the Swedish Air Force (60 or more) has ordered.
> 
> Finland is not that far yet, but has requested and received classified documents on the capabilities of the Gripen. This has now confirmed by sources within both the Swedish Defence Materiel Administration (FMV) and within the government in Stockholm.
> 
> *Rafale mission
> *
> But the race is far from done. Just before Easter, the Finnish Chief of Defence went along for a French Air Force training mission in the backseat of a Dassault Rafale B, flying in formation with at least one other Rafale after take-off from Base Aérienne 113 Saint-Dizier (St. Dizier Airbase), situated east of Paris. As happy of any of us would be, General Jarmo Lindberg tweeted about his Rafale adventure. During earlier trials in Switzerland – where the Gripen competed against the Rafale – the Swiss Air Force said to have been very impressed by the French jet’s performances, but the Swiss government choose the Gripen because it was deemed financially a better choice, with the Swiss population shooting down the governments purchase decision leaving the Swiss Air Force without a successor to the aging and slowly obsolete Northrop F-5 fighter-bombers.
> 
> *“See” stealthy fighter*
> 
> Sources in Helsinki say that the Eurofighter Typhoon is considered a candidate too expensive. The same goes for the Lockheed Martin F-35A Lightning II, but its stealthy capabilities give the American jet a nice deck of cards. However, SAAB is already on that and reportedly has developed radar and software updates that will enable the aircraft and/or the new Meteor Beyond-Visual-Range air-to-air missile to be able to “see” stealthy fighter jets anyway, by detecting other signatures like the heat exhaust caused by the aircraft’s engines.
> 
> The new Meteor is also said to outclass the weaponry of the US Air Force, which has traditionally focused on aircraft rather than missile technology. That has even worried American generals a bit, since the new Russian fighter jets such as the Sukhoi Su-35 “Flanker” and the stealthy T-50 / PAK-FA have both the electronic defence capabilities and better missiles to make life of US fighter jocks complicated. It might take F-35 pilots to launch maybe all the air-to-air missiles brought along to score one “kill”. The F-35A has only two points for those in its internal weapon bays. Sure, the jet can bring along a total load of eight AIM-120 AMRAAMS and two AIM-9 Sidewinders if the rest is put on external pylons, but having weapons on the outside kills the stealthy features that might give the F-35 the upper hand.
> 
> Whatever the Finnish government decides to buy – the comfort of the Gripen, the finesse of the Rafale or the stealthiness of the F-35 – the race is on!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silo

Very interesting video,the tactics used didn't change much from the winter war. (defensive guerrilla-style strategy)

There are subtitles in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

*2 European countries on the frontline with Russia are starting to merge their military operations*

Two European countries near Russia, including one that borders Russia, are combining parts of their military forces.

The Swedish government announced on October 29 that it will create a joint naval battle group with the Finnish Defense Forces.

Finland borders Russia to its northeast, while Sweden has seen recent Russian military violations of its territory — most notably by a possible Russian submarine in October 2014.

The new battle group, known as the Swedish Finnish Naval Task Force (SFNTG), is envisioned as a cost-effective way for the two nations to conduct joint crisis-response operations in the Arctic and the surrounding regions.

According to Defense News, the SFNTG will be staffed by troops trained to operate within the region's climatic extremes. The task force will "conduct sea surveillance, exercises and include combined units," Defense News reports. "It would share infrastructure and be able to transfer operational control of units between the Swedish and Finnish navies."

Finewire also notes that the SFNTG will be interoperable with NATO units and the militaries of NATO countries — which is notable as both Sweden and Finland have eschewed NATO membership in order to keep their policies of neutrality intact.

Sweden is also in talks with Finland and Denmark to be able to base naval units in the countries' homeports during peacetime.

The formation of the SFNTG comes amid a series of security shifts among the five Nordic countries — Iceland, Denmark, Norway, Sweden, and Finland. In early April, the five countries announced plans to expand their defense ties.

The move toward further defense cooperation shows how concerned these countries have become about the regional security environment. Iceland, Denmark, and Norway are already full NATO members. Sweden and Finland had steered away from the organization out of concerns over infuriating Russia — but polls show that people in both countries thinking about the benefits of joining the alliance.

The formation of closer Nordic defense ties, in addition to Sweden and Finland's increasing tilt toward NATO, demonstrate that Scandinavia is taking the threat of a resurgent Russia very seriously.






"Russia's actions are the biggest challenge to the European security," the defense ministers from the Nordic nations said in a joint declaration in April. "Russia's propaganda and political maneuvering are contributing to sowing discord between nations, and inside organizations like NATO and the EU.

"There is increasing military and intelligence activity in the Baltics and in our northern areas," the statement said. "The Russian military is challenging us along our borders and there have been several border infringements in the Baltics."

...

Swedish and Finnish naval assets.

Visby class corvette





Göteborg class corvette





Gotland class submarine





Hamina class corvette





Hämeenmaa class minelayer







silo said:


> *FINNISH HORNETS: “TO BE REPLACED BY GRIPEN OR RAFALE”*



F-35's still in the running, Finnish defense officials recently (on 10/28/15) visited LM in Fort Worth, Texas.

_Finnish Air Force officials visited *Lockheed Martin*'s [LMT] F-35 facility here Wednesday, ostensibly to evaluate future fighter jet procurement options as part of its HX program.

A pair of signs welcoming Finnish Air Force Commander Major General Kim Jäämeri were spotted on video boards at the entrance to the facility. A handful of Finnish Air Force airmen were seen inside the administrative portion of the sprawling complex that assembles and puts the finishing touches on F-35 aircraft before they are deployed to base locations and partner nations._

Finnish Air Force Officials Visit F-35 Facility | Defense Daily Network

As Finland and Sweden further their integration, the Gripen makes sense, but I wouldn't count the F-35 out just yet either. Still very expensive, but neither the Gripen, Rafale or Super Hornet are cheap. All are expensive options.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silo

No doubt,Norway and Denmark have the strongest navies of the Nordic countries.

Fridtjof Nansen class










HDMS Iver Huitfeldt (F361)






HDMS Absalon (L16)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silo

What are the air-defence systems of Danish army ?


----------



## Carach Angren

silo said:


> What are the air-defence systems of Danish army ?



That would be the Danish Air Force. Our air-defense weapons consist of 60 F-16s, the F-35 is likely to replace them.











Apart from Dual Mounted Stingers, which are in reserve, the Danish Army lacks a land-based air-defense weapon.





They aren't blind though. Long-range tracking and identification is provided by RAC 3D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carach Angren

Historic photos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

The first prototype of the Finnish wheeled armored vehicle Protolab PMPV 6x6 (Misu)
































HOME

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

*Flotex 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_Royal Norwegian Air Force Maj. Morten Hanche, 62nd Fighter Squadron training pilot, climbs in for his first F-35 Lightning ll flight Nov. 10, 2015 at Luke Air Force Base. His flight coincides with the arrival of the first Norwegian F-35 and the Norwegian Air Force 71st anniversary_


























_Maj. Gen. Morten Klever, program director of the Norwegian Fighter Aircraft Program, stands in front of the first two Royal Norwegian F-35 Lightning II._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_The purpose of exercise Viking Ymer is to conduct training in offensive and defensive activities in combined arms formations._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_For the first time in many years the CV90 used it's capabilities to take out airborne targets. In this case, a drone. This time it was the Telemark Battalion who conducted the shooting at Rena._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

*Flotex 2105*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_The Army Engineer Divers are members of the Norwegian Army's Engineer Battalion who are trained to undertake reconnaissance and salvage tasks underwater._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_Border guards outside observation post 247 which is situated at Grense Jakobselv close to the Russian border.




_


----------



## CIABurnerAccount




----------



## CIABurnerAccount




----------



## CIABurnerAccount

*SAAB's Gripen NG Fighter Has An Awesome Way To Make Its Radar More Capable*






AESA radars have changed aerial combat, offering a quantum leap in range, resolution, fast scanning capabilities, stealthiness and reliability among many other advantages. But, an AESA’s somewhat narrow field of view can still be an issue. SAAB has come up with a ingenious solution to this problem—spin an angled AESA radar array around on a platter.

This system, which is called a repositioner, is ingenious as it allows the Gripen NG’s Raven ES-05 radar to gain another 40 degrees of scanning ability to either side of the aircraft’s nose. This is in addition to the 60 degrees AESA radar sets typically provide (120 degrees combined).






The ability to take a beyond-visual-range missile shot, then turn 90 degrees, while still providing mid-course updates for the missile fired and keep situational awareness at its peak is a great thing, and it opens up many tactical advantages for Gripen NG crews.






This system will allow beaming into the enemy’s radar notch without losing track of the bad guys. Beaming is when a fighter turns around 90 degrees away (perpendicular) from the enemy’s pulse doppler radar array. Because these types of radars use doppler shift to gauge a target’s relative velocity, and as such they filter out low relative velocity objects, especially ground clutter, the beaming fighter, which is not moving to or away from the enemy radar much while beaming, can enter the enemy radar’s notch.






This is a blind spot where the radar’s velocity gate, which acts like a filter, sees a target at low enough speed from its perspective that it discounts it. So even though the fighter may be moving at 500 mph, the right angle to the radar makes it only detect maybe 60 mph of closure, as such it throws this information out as it would ground clutter. This is an especially useful tactic when the enemy fighter is above you, and trying to lock you up in the look-down-shoot down scenario.

The issue is that with a typical fixed AESA radar array, pulling off such a maneuver means the fighter doing so will lose its radar picture and lock on the enemy it is trying to evade. Without third party sensors feeding this data to the beaming fighter via data-link, its pilot will become blind to the tactical situation when it matters most.





Now, with a system like SAAB’s repositioner, the radar can be rotated to gain the extra azimuth to continue scanning the area over 90 degrees off its nose. As such, the pilot will not lose situational awareness and their missiles can continue to get mid-course updates as they fly towards their targets. Paired with low-probability of intercept mode, where the AESA radar uses very directed beams of radar energy in quick succession, and while hopping frequencies, the fighter that is beaming can be hard to detect even by passive sensors, such as radar warning receivers.

With new missiles that have extreme ranges, like MBDA’s Meteor, a Gripen NG could fire these missiles at enemy fighters at long-ranges, and then jump into the enemy’s doppler notch to hide while still guiding its missiles. This could put the Gripen NG beyond the reach of the enemy’s infrared search and track system (IRST) that is impervious to jamming or beaming tricks during the entirety of the engagement, as well as the enemy’s radar for much of it. As such, the enemy fighters would not be able to detect the Gripen even while its missiles are well on the way. First shots, first kill.

Other solutions to this problem have been designed into other fighters. The F-22 Raptor was supposed to have AESA radar arrays on both sides of its nose in order to give the jet more radar coverage at extreme angles. Sadly, the equipment was never installed due to budget reasons. Still, the F-22, with its low observability (stealth) really has less a need for such a system than less stealthy aircraft.

Unlike the F-22, Russia’s T-50 has side-mounted AESA arrays, which may be necessary due to the aircraft’s less stealthy design when compared to the F-22. The Eurofighter consortium also has an answer to this problem with theirswashplate design tied to the CAPTOR-E radar, which is very similar to SAAB’s repositioner.






With the 4.75 generation fighter marketplace looking to be stable much longer than originally anticipated, AESA radar upgrades breathe new life into not so new designs. The Gripen NG in particular packs a ton of capability into a small package, and it will be interesting to see how the jet does once it becomes operational.

Currently, Brazil has an order for 36 of the jets (24 single-seat Gripen Es and 12 two-seat Gripen Fs) that should begin being delivered by 2019, and Sweden will order 60.


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

*Norwegian police advisers*


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_A formation of U.S. and Norwegian F-35 Lightning II soar over Luke Air Force Base, Arizona November 10, 2015. Today was the scheduled arrival of two F-35s for the Royal Norwegian air force while simultaneously celebrating the Norwegian air force’s birthday._






_Royal Norwegian Air Force Maj. Morten Hanche, 62nd Fighter Squadron training pilot, climbs in for his first F-35 Lightning ll flight Nov. 10, 2015 at Luke Air Force Base. His flight coincides with the arrival of the first Norwegian F-35 and the Norwegian Air Force 71st._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

_Instructor course level one and two in urban operations at Rødsmoen in the urban warfare training village at Rena._


----------



## CIABurnerAccount

*The Patria NEMO 'Mortar Boat' Is Small And Fast With A Huge *** Gun*






Littoral warfare is all the rage these days, being able to snuggle in around shoals and the muddy water of contested territory and vanquish your enemy with speed and overwhelming force. That exact mission is what Finland's Patria NEMO 120mm mortar boat is all about. It is a small and fast shallow draft vessel with one huge ***, surgically accurate gun.






The NEMO, which stands for 'NEw MORrtar,' is a fully automated, gyro stabilized, breach-loading 120mm mortar turret system. In the past, originally it was designed for land-based applications, now it has gone to sea. It can fire while the ship is rolling and pitching, even at high speed, and it is ridiculously accurate.


NEMO boasts a range beyond that of anti-tank missiles, a weapon that is becoming a staple when it comes to countering small boat swarms. The gun's stated range is over 10km, and its barrel can traverse -3 to +85 degrees while spouting off 7 shots a minute continuously or a three round burst in just 12 seconds.






The base for this mini battleship of sorts is Alutech Marine's Watercat M12 landing craft, which is an enlarged and more powerful version of the_ Jurmo_Class landing craft. The M12 is a super maneuverable and very stable fast landing craft that uses twin 525 kW marine diesel engines and Rolls-Royce FF410S water jets to sling it through even very shallow water at speeds approaching 45 knots.

The boat's bow ramp is hydraulically powered, allowing access to rapidly load and offload 16 troops, all of which sit on impact dampened seats within the boat's Kevlar lined bow-cocoon. Another eight troops can be held above deck. In the Patria NEMO's case, this space is used for accessing the automatic gun turret and space left unused by the big gun can be utilized for storing additional 120mm shells and other cargo. The M12 also has a lavatory and small galley, so extended missions are not a problem.

In addition to the big gun, the M12 has a pair of 50 cal machine guns for self defense, but there is no reason why these could not be replaced with smaller 7.62 machine guns, mini-guns or even automatic grenade launchers.






The idea is that the Patria Nemo can provide hard hitting, medium-range indirect fire support from places where larger surface combatants could never operate from. For instance, if a special forces team were operating deep in a reverine environment, the Patria Nemo could be almost ten kilometers away, hidden deep in an inlet or tributary of a river, ready to rain down hell on the enemy at a moments notice. Then, in a 'run and gun,' direct fire combat environment, the Patria Nemo can rapidly engage multiple fast boats, even at very close range, providing a robust anti-boat swarming capability.

Being that it fires a highly adaptable mortar round, different ammo variations with different fusing options can be selected based on the target. For instance, an air-burst round could probably knock out a small boat without even having to nail it directly, as a burst of explosive shells detonating a few dozen feet above the waterline would result in a mission kill.






For clearing beaches or providing sustained fire support, rounds fired in succession can sanitize large areas of enemy personnel. This can be accomplished via programming the fire support plan into the NEMO fire-control system's user interface, or via coordinates that can be data-linked to the boat via forward spotters. If a bunker or hardened vehicle needs to be targeted, an armor piercing high-explosive (HEAT) round salvo could be fired at it. In other words, the 120mm 'smart' mortar is like the Swiss Army Knife of highly mobile fire support, it can quickly adapt to the situation at hand, for situations that require both within line of sight and beyond line of sight attacks.






The Patria NEMO was originally tested on a larger craft, the Naval Fast Patrol Boat, in its harder hitting, twin-barrel AMOS form. Yet the low-cost of operation, maneuverability, small target size and the M12's ability to operate 'up river' in areas where nearly no draft exists, made it a more attractive surrogate for the big single barreled 120mm NEMO turret.






This heavily armed jet boat's tactical attractiveness has already panned out in some sales. The Finnish Navy has bought the system and so has the UAE. This makes total sense as the boat's unique abilities are incredibly well suited to the tactical challenges of Persian Gulf. The land-based NEMO system also has many interested parties and a few sales already under its belt, making the water-borne version that much more attractive to potential operators of both systems.

The M12/NEMO system seems incredibly well suited for riverine special operations forces here in the US. Being able to support a special forces team up river with their own dedicated indirect fire support would be a very valuable capability. With this in mind, it wouldn't be surprising if these big gun toting jet boats start showing up in the US, with US Navy SWCCs at their controls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CIABurnerAccount



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

*Special Forces diver technoloy - DSG Supercavitating Ammunition*

DSG Technology of Cyprus/Norway have developed a supercavitating underwater round which can be adapted for standard rifles, allowing Special Forces divers to fight both above and below the surface.






Historically underwater weapons have been cumbersome, expensive and rarely needed. In fact underwater guns have possibly_never_ been used in combat - they are a last ditch option. Modern rifles are ever more comfortable in the water (limitations accepted!) so combining the above and below surface weapon into one seems an obvious evolution, especially as it allows a seemless transition from underwater to above water defense for divers emerging from the surf for an over-the-beach mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

*Skarpskyttertroppen*


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

Got some *Danish Military* photos from a friend - here's the update:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

_Nye soldater i sanitetskompaniet gjennomfører beretløpet på Sessvollmoen i november 2015. 

Soldiers from the medical corps during their "beret exercise", which was held at Sessvollmoen in november 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mike2000 is back

Marinejeger Kommandoen (MJK) (Norwegian Special Forces)




Norwegian Armed Forces




Danish soldiers in Helmand





Swedish soldier with AK-5C rifle.





Norwegian Forces





Danish Army Leopard 2 A5 Main Battle Tank in Helmand Province, Afghanistan





Finnish M05 Winter Camo at work





Danish soldiers man an anti-aircraft gun. All wear the distinctive Danish helmet, 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

BIG RESPECT GUYS:




Simo Hayha, "The White Death" is considered to be the most effective sniper in Human History. He served in the Finnish Civil Guard during the Winter War with the Soviet Union in 1939-1940. Over the course of 100 days on the Kollaa Front, Hayha killed 705 Soviet Soldiers, including 542 with his bolt-action M28-30 Mosin Nagant carbine. He also refused to use a scope, making all of his kills with traditional iron sights





Finnish elite Jaeger displaying his winter gear and SAKO RK 95 TP assault rifle





Finnish special forces diving in Nato´s Trident Juncture 2015





Norwegian volunteer troops fighting on the Finnish side of the Winter War, Northern Finland, Jan 1940





Lauri Allan Törni aka Larry Thorne was a Finnish soldier who fought under 3 flags:Finnish, Nazi Germany,US.Thorne fought against the USSR both as a Finnish soldier and Waffen SS.The Russians put a price on his head during the Finno-USSR war because of his battle feats.Postwar,Thorne entered the US illegally but in 1954 was inducted into the US Army and was among the first to join the Special Forces.Thorne was killed in Vietnam in 1965.He is buried at Arlington Ntl Cemetery. BIG Respect from mikey soldier.





Masters of snow: Finnish winter military tactical clothing | Tactical Operations in a Winter Environment





Norwegian Kystjegerkommandoen (Coastal Ranger Command) during the NATO winter warfare exercise Cold Response 2014. March 16, 2014





Norwegian sniper


----------



## mike2000 is back

FINNISH SOLDIER: HUH......NO COMMENT





How To Disappear In The Wilderness: A Natural Camouflage Tutorial -- Creek Stewart, Willow Haven Outdoor BTW, this DOUBLES as an exfoliation treatment for super soft skin! ..........huh.........ok this one is off topic.lol





Danish Soldiers during a Mission Rehearsal Exercise preparing them to serve in Afghanistan with ISAF – February 2014.





norwegian armed forces | GEARSOC • View topic - Norwegian Armed Forces





Norwegian Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Swedish battleship HMS Gustav V. If you never knew the Swedes had a battleship.





Swedish Visby Class Corvette





Swedish Saab Viggen trainers





The Saab 35 Draken was a Swedish fighter aircraft manufactured by Saab between 1955 and 1974. Yes Guys dont be surprised Swedish defence companies can almost match the U.S/U.K/France in jet designs/tech.





Saab Draken, climbing hard





Jurmo class landing craft is a type of military transport in use by the Finnish Navy. The manufacturer Marine Alutech designates it as Watercat M12.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

*Fireworks over Finnmark*

_Soldater fra 2. bataljon trener på å lede ild for Bombekastertroppen, under en øvelse i Finnmark. 

Norwegian Army soldiers, assigned to the 2nd Battalion, Brigade North, detects enemy movement and calls in fire missions, during an exercise in Finnmark._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slave_to_the_waffle

*Exercise Viking YMER 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

mike2000 is back said:


>



Sign me Up  

@Frogman shayef el geesh yaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

MICA said:


> Sign me Up
> 
> @Frogman shayef el geesh yaba



Sorry mate, but i already signed her up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> Sign me Up
> 
> @Frogman shayef el geesh yaba



3eeb yabny shaklina odam ahl PDF haykoon we7ish neek!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Finnish special Jaegers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Video of Norwegian MJK during submarine insertion on S303 HNoMS Utvær:

_Marinejegere er avhengige av å kunne nå et objekt uten å bli oppdaget. Da er en ubåt perfekt å ha._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Deltatroppen - Delta Squad Special Police*


----------



## Fenrir

This really doesn't have anything to do with a Nordic military, but meh, it's still cool.

*SOLD! The Experimental Littoral Combat Ship Sea Slice Gets A New Owner And Mission*







One of the stories I received the most emails about last year was my profile on _Sea Slice_ and its liquidation. Dozens of people wanted to know how they could literally buy the ship, many of which were credible. Now, it turns out that _Sea Slice_ is getting a second chance at life after all—and a cool new eco-friendly mission.

The once military technology-demonstrator ship was shipped last October from San Diego to Rotterdam aboard the SAL Heavy Lift Vessel _Frauke._Apparently, the voyage took 30 days. Shortly after arriving in Rotterdam,_Sea Slice_ was towed via tug to Esbjerg, Denmark, where she was delivered to her new owners, Advanced Offshore Solutions. The firm provides logistical support and expertise to the burgeoning offshore wind energy industry in Europe.






After receiving a refit she will begin work in the renewable-energy sector as an offshore windfarm tender and exploration craft. Her unique design allows for highly stable operations at speeds up to 30 knots, even while in high sea states (Sea State 5). Her large, wide deck area also makes the ship highly flexible for carrying various out-sized payloads.

Apparently, Global Renewables Shipbrokers was the go-between that made the deal happen. GRS managing partner Matthias Mross states:

“The_ Sea Slice_ is a special case in point to demonstrate how our customers can profit from our network and expertise. Bringing the right parties together from the outset and minimizing our time and cost expenditure is all part of our job and we are getting better and better at it.“

Hearing that _Sea Slice_ will be put to incredibly good use is fantastic news. Often times unique vessels like these end up meeting the scrapper’s torch without getting the chance to prove themselves commercially. Supporting wind energy projects seems like an ideal use for the ship_, _and since the asking price was a mere $180,000, hopefully she provides a nice return on investment for her new owners even after shipping and refitting costs.

Hopefully Advanced Offshore Solutions will publish some pictures of her at work in her new role. Oh, and please, guys—don’t change her name!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

@Technogaianist Of course Norwegian special forces are really well equipped ! (Keep making fun and insulting Eesti,but you want it or not they'll get into nordics!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

2016 selection and recruitment - there is absolutely nothing else going on in Nordville right now.











































Vauban said:


> View attachment 287333



This last one's actually a pic of our Delta + police unit. Similar to GIGN, but no less well equipped than our military special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

2016 Selection and Recruitment.









































@Blue Marlin how's the snow you asked? Looks fine to me. Even good enough for a swim .

That said, Sandefjord doesn't get too much snow ever, but it does get a lot of rain and is humid year round. We are expecting snow towards the end of January-early February time frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Technogaianist said:


> 2016 Selection and Recruitment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Blue Marlin how's the snow you asked? Looks fine to me. Even good enough for a swim .
> 
> That said, Sandefjord doesn't get too much snow ever, but it does get a lot of rain and is humid year round. We are expecting snow towards the end of January-early February time frame.


yeh i hate the snow
i would end up acting like this





a friend of mine who just moved to norway just sent me picture of the snow in oslo and its bad over there.

on the plus side i have a found good way to move the snow. yet make it look pretty at the same time




im a northerner we are supposed to like the cold wet weather but when it snows and you fall on your arse the fun stops there.


----------



## Fenrir

*Politiets Utrykningsenhet*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Your typical NASAMS battery looks like this:





Or this:





But there's a "High mobility" version too:

























Which fits snugly into a C-130J:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenrir

_C-130J Hercules flyet som Norge stiller i United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali (MINUSMA), på flyplassen i Bamako, Mali.

The C-130J Hercules aircraft from Norway in United Nations Multidimensional Integrated Stabilization Mission in Mali (MINUSMA), at the airport in Bamako, Mali_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Me next!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

USMC in Norway moving equipment in preparation of CR16!!!









































...

*Cold Response 2016*

Cold Response is the Norwegian Armed Forces' main winter exercise. It is held every other year, and our partners are invited to participate.

Cold Response 2016 will be held in the Trøndelag counties in Central Norway from *19 February to 22 March*. Around *15,000 military personnel from 14 nations are expected to participate*.

This year, the following nations will participate in Cold Response: *Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Latvia, the Netherlands, Poland, Spain, Sweden, the USA, the United Kingdom and Norway*. In addition, there will be several participating units from NATO.

This year's exercise is divided into three phases:

Preparation phase: 19 February to 1 March 
Exercise phase: 2 to 9 March 
Closing phase: 10 to 22 March

Norwegian winter can be extreme, and the cold and changing conditions might be unfamiliar and surprising to many. In case of an emergency situation, military personnel need experience with combat operations in cold weather.

Norway is ideally suited for this kind of winter training, and exercises like Cold Response give us the opportunity to test and confirm our plans and tactics. Cold Response also strengthens cooperation between military and civilian organizations, and military cooperation between the participating countries.

...

I'll have a lot of juicy pics from CR16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

Technogaianist said:


> Me next!!!


lol
when are you guys getting the f35's


----------



## Fenrir

Blue Marlin said:


> lol
> when are you guys getting the f35's



Delivery of AM-1 and AM-2 to Norway will occur in 2017 at the earliest.

Our test pilot Maj. Morten hanche has been flying AM-1 at Luke AFB throughout 2015:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Technogaianist said:


> Delivery of AM-1 and AM-2 to Norway will occur in 2017 at the earliest.
> 
> Our test pilot Maj. Morten hanche has been flying AM-1 at Luke AFB throughout 2015:


nice does your partnership involve cp production of parts/components.


----------



## Fenrir

Blue Marlin said:


> nice does your partnership involve cp production of parts/components.



Not only co-production, but sole production for certain F-35 systems. Norway produced Air-to-Air pylons, rudders, and advanced composites for the fuselage and F-35 skin - which gives us an intimate knowledge of how to construct stealth coatings for advanced military systems, which are also applied to the skin while in Norway.

This capability shouldn't be too surprising considering the Skjold Class Corvette also incorporates such features including radar absorbing composites.

We are also manufacturing and supporting critical electronics and F-35 mission systems.

These will be found on every F-35.

...

Some non-standard equipment includes drag chutes for icy weather landings or landings on shortened runways and the JSM/NSM, which will be offered to anyone interested and functions like Turkey's SOM, only with an added anti-ship capability.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Technogaianist said:


> Not only co-production, but sole production for certain F-35 systems. Norway produced Air-to-Air pylons, rudders, and advanced composites for the fuselage and F-35 skin - which gives us an intimate knowledge of how to construct stealth coatings for advanced military systems, which are also applied to the skin while in Norway.
> 
> This capability shouldn't be too surprising considering the Skjold Class Corvette also incorporates such features including radar absorbing composites.
> 
> We are also manufacturing and supporting critical electronics and F-35 mission systems.
> 
> These will be found on every F-35.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Some non-standard equipment includes drag chutes for icy weather landings or landings on shortened runways and the JSM/NSM, which will be offered to anyone interested and functions like Turkey's SOM, only with an added anti-ship capability.*


does that include the nsm too (internal) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Blue Marlin said:


> does that include the nsm too (internal) ?



It does, but only if there's a market for NSM or JSM within the F-35 community.






Right now Norway is a user of the NSM, on naval ships and patrol aircraft, and has certified the NSM for use on and within the F-35. But it's the only customer of the F-35 capable NSM right now.

Poland operates the NSM, but is not a customer of F-35. it uses coastal batteries:






The US is interested in the NSM, but for its LCS and not F-35:






USS Coronado was kind enough to test NSM.

Other nations like Turkey have alternatives of their own. In Turkey's case it's SOM. Other nations like the UK, Japan or Italy have yet to commit to an alternative to existing anti-ship missiles like Otomat and Harpoon. But the NSM is out there and available to anyone that's interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Technogaianist said:


> It does, but only if there's a market for NSM or JSM within the F-35 community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Norway is a user of the NSM, on naval ships and patrol aircraft, and has certified the NSM for use on and within the F-35. But it's the only customer of the F-35 capable NSM right now.
> 
> Poland operates the NSM, but is not a customer of F-35. it uses coastal batteries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is interested in the NSM, but for its LCS and not F-35:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USS Coronado was kind enough to test NSM.
> 
> Other nations like Turkey have alternatives of their own. In Turkey's case it's SOM. Other nations like the UK, Japan or Italy have yet to commit to an alternative to existing anti-ship missiles like Otomat and Harpoon. But the NSM is out there and available to anyone that's interested.


well yes you have a point. i have been told the turkish som is being configure as a lrasm. which is what the usn is doing with the agm158. also saab is reworking the rbs15mk3 so that it can fit in to stealth fighter. but this is for their own 2020 stealth fighter. as for us? im not sure. possibly, but we will go for what ever the usn is going for.


----------



## Fenrir

_Minedykkere jobber med EOD (Explosive ordnance disposal), bombedesarmerings oppdrag under øvelse Artic Specialist.

Personnel from the Mine Diver Command training on EOD (Explosive ordnance disposal) during exercise Artic Specialist._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

I'm no longer updating this thread.

If anyone's interested in further updates, I'll be posting them here instead:

Norwegian Armed Forces photos - Försvaret | Page 2 | The American Military Forum






Thank you.


----------



## Aepsilons

Technogaianist said:


> I'm no longer updating this thread.
> 
> If anyone's interested in further updates, I'll be posting them here instead:
> 
> Norwegian Armed Forces photos - Försvaret | Page 2 | The American Military Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




What is this departure from the forum for? Out of respect for you in your contribution to the JMSDF thread in the past, I will honor your thread by making regular updates. 

I hope to see you again here , soon. Let not differences in opinion on some areas of policies between you and I be a barrier between us.

-----------------


*Swedish Army takes delivery of Archer artillery systems*








STOCKHOLM, Sweden, Feb. 9 (UPI) -- Deliveries of Archer self-propelled artillery system to the Swedish Army have begun.

The first of the truck-mounted 155mm systems -- made by BAE Systems Bofors -- were officially turned over to the Army by the Swedish Defense Materiel Administration on the first of this month, the Swedish military said.


The systems will be operated by the Army's A 9 Artillery Regiment, the country's only artillery unit.

"This day is very important for the regiment, these pieces are a big part of our identity as a regiment and as gunners," said the regiment's commander, Col. Johan Pekkari.

Sweden is the sole operator of the Archer system. Norway had jointly ordered the system but later dropped out of the program.

Deliveries of the artillery system will continue throughout this year, giving Sweden a total of 24 systems.


Archer artillery systems delivered to Swedish military - UPI.com

-------------------------------


In the spring of 2014, Tora, a 20-year-old living in Norway, received a letter from the armed forces inviting her to try out for Jegertroppen, or the Hunter Troop, a new Special Forces unit and the world’s first all-female military training program. Tora, who had recently graduated from high school and had, out of interest in a military career, visited an armed forces open day, did not hesitate to apply. “I had been waiting for the armed forces to come up with a tougher specialty for girls,” she explained.

Norway, along with Israel, opened combat positions to women in 1985, but only 10 percent of its soldiers are female. Before 1985, women served only in support functions such as medics and engineers. For special operations, the number of female members is still zero: the country’s Special Forces is open to women, but few had applied and none had passed the admissions test. The lack of women has limited the Special Forces’ effectiveness in international operations. “In Afghanistan, one of our big challenges was that we would enter houses and not be able to speak to the women,” explained Captain Ole Vidar Krogsaeter, an officer with Norway’s Special Forces Operations. “In urban warfare, you have to be able to interact with women as well. Adding female soldiers was an operational need.”





Courtesy Norwegian Special Forces Command (FSK)






Norway's Female Soldiers | Foreign Affairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nattmara

Technogaianist said:


> I'm no longer updating this thread.
> 
> If anyone's interested in further updates, I'll be posting them here instead:
> 
> Norwegian Armed Forces photos - Försvaret | Page 2 | The American Military Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Come back, plox! Stop being grumpy! But you've been working overtime I see.

Norwegian Armed Forces photos | Page 4 | The American Military Forum

Cold Response 2016 | The American Military Forum

I wont repost the photos since you don't want them to be reposted, but I'll at least leave the link so others can see them. Ok?

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nattmara

Forsvarets spesialkommendo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nattmara

Big vote of confidence for the Naval Strike Missile



!

*Navy to Deploy New Anti-Ship Surface Missile on Littoral Combat Ship*

Navy to Deploy New Anti-Ship Surface Missile on Littoral Combat Ship | DoD Buzz

_The U.S. Navy will soon deploy aboard a littoral combat ship a new missile that can find and destroy enemy ships at distances of up to 100 nautical miles, service officials said._

_Called the Naval Strike Missile, or NSM, the weapon is developed by the Norwegian-based firm Kongsberg and is currently used on Norwegian Nansen-class frigates and Skjold-Class missile torpedo boats, company officials said._

_“*The Navy is currently planning to utilize the Foreign Comparative Testing program to procure and install the Norwegian-built Naval Strike Missile on the USS Freedom (LCS 1).* The objective is to demonstrate operationally-relevant installation, test, and real-world deployment on an LCS,” a Navy spokeswoman from Naval Sea Systems Command told Scout Warrior.

...
























_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

@Nattmara You were saying........

To be honest, Norway has only Russia as a probable threat and Russian waves will steam-roll Norway. Europe is not what it once was and historically they have a policy of appeasement until the Big three are threatened. The only thing which holds the balance is the role of US as a net security provider. Without US, the strong arm of NATO or similar alliance wouldn't exist. Now it is but fair that US will extract concessions and smaller the country bigger the leverage US has to extract those concessions. 

However the above does not detract from the fact that F-35 is not a good contender on it's own merits. I am just not sure how it fits into Norway's air-force doctrine and whether alternatives like Rafale, EFT etc would have been a better fit. Stealth aircrafts AFAIK have more utility in offensive mission profiles. 

p.s. as long as you give as good as get..if ya catch my drift


----------



## bidonv

By:www.theguardian.com
*Norwegian fighter jet mistakenly machine-guns control tower *



> A Norwegian fighter jet on a training exercise jet mistakenly machine-gunned a control tower with three officers inside, who survived unhurt, the military said Sunday.
> 
> 
> Two F-16s were taking part in a mock attack on the uninhabited island of Tarva off Norway’s west coast when one of them opened fire with its M61 Vulcan cannon, which is capable of firing up to 100 rounds a second.
> 
> “An investigation has been opened,” Captain Brynjar Stordal, a spokesman for the Norwegian military, told AFP.
> 
> A hail of bullets hit the tower in the incident, which happened on the night of April 12, but the officers inside were not injured.
> 
> In a similar incident in 2009, F-16s fired in error on the same tower, with at least one round piercing the structure, but again no-one was injured.
> 
> It’s not the only incident of an F-16 firing on the wrong target. In 2014 a Dutch fighter jet accidentally strafed the control tower at the Vliehors range on the island of Vlieland, north of Amsterdam, during a training flight.
> 
> During the incident, several live rounds from the aircraft’s 20mm cannon caused minor damage to the tower. Two controllers who were inside the building at the moment of the attack were not injured..................*.See more*


----------



## T-55

Gripen for Finland, the perfect match


----------



## Freyja

We got a new sniper rifle last year. Can anyone identify it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Freyja said:


> We got a new sniper rifle last year. Can anyone identify it?



Hi @Freyja ,
I think this is the *Barrett MRAD*.
Yesterday I was reading about the equipment of the Israel's YAMAM unit,and I saw that the only operators of this rifle are the Israelis and the Norwegians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Freyja

Vauban said:


> Hi @Freyja ,
> I think this is the *Barrett MRAD*.
> Yesterday I was reading about the equipment of the Israel's YAMAM unit,and I saw that the only operators of this rifle are the Israelis and the Norwegians!



That's exactly what it is! .338 MRAD from Barrett.






*Hopefully you can see the letters MRAD in this photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sven

_Kystjegerkommandoen på øvelse på Sandsøy fort utenfor Harstad 

Coastal rangers during a exercise at Sandsøy fortress in northern Norway_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sven



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

@Blue Marlin I saw you and Penguin talking about the Ula replacement in the Chinese submarine thread.

It's basically this - An Ula class submarine with a redesigned tower and modern processing systems and an upgraded engine. The basic hull design will remain.

The current tower:






Versus ThyssenKrupp's proposed replacement:






The processing systems will be modernized from their current state:











To what or from who? We don't yet know. The current Ula uses a combination of systems from Thales and EADS and ThyssenKrupp. The engines are also to be modernized and the boats will likely be outfitted with an AIP design.

They already have an X-shape tail plane, but that will be retained on future boats:






The design is to have a length of 58 meters, height of 11 meters, a displacement of 1150 tons and a crew of 21. The current Ula Class Submarines have the exact same dimensions and crew compliment.

DCNS of France is competing against ThyssenKrupp for the tender.

...

A few more pics of the Ula class:

Thor Heyerdahl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

well the sail planes are for additional maneuverability. its easier putting them on the sail as opposed to the main hull

.pics of the rudder config









i know the ula class sub is being replaced the type 210 mod standsa good chance but the a26 stands a good chance and its god a greater endurance so its out there looking for those pesky russain subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

SAAB-Historic Aircrafts Insights to some of our milestone productions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

RNoAF training on the F-35 at Luke AFB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

Your friendly neighborhood lemonade stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norge Stronk

DKK said:


> Is this the HV ?



Yes it is. HV-14 Heron just got their HK416s and were trying them out during the low security exercise Håløyg.

With HV-14 transitioning to the 416, the AG3 is just about done in Norwegian service as only a few more HV groups are using it.






...

And Velkommen til pdf!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

Equipment is flashy and gets all the attention, but someone's got to keep it in top condition.




































I don't know what half of this stuff does or is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk

Norwegian border patrol - because someone has to keep Sweden out of Norway... again!!









































That's actually Russia on the other side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk

Take a relaxing stroll through scenic Norway with Homeguard cadets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Norge Stronk said:


> RNoAF training on the F-35 at Luke AFB.


Got an article from Combat aircraft monthly abt the F-35 in the RoNAF, would you like me post it here?


----------



## Norge Stronk

Norway, being the crowed, overpopulated nation that it is suffers from horrible traffic. Just look at it!!



























I means "wide load", get your mind out of the gutter!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norge Stronk

Last, but not least - except that it is because Norway only has 17 HV groups - some miscellaneous pics of HV-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norge Stronk

Alright, I've actually got one more set of pics for you. Join the Norwegian Military as see what excitement awaits you!!

You can cosplay as a plant!





Go for ATV joyrides in Latvia!





Pirate both American and Russian TV shows!





Dress up like an authentic Swede!





Keg lifts of course, this is Norway. It's what we do.





Yup. Beer. We got beer.





Visit any number of pristine Norwegian beaches. Just look at all the fun these US Marines are having!





to Norway, boys! Enjoy your summer.

Do you fancy video games? Of course you do!





Enlist in the Norwegian Military today!

*Beard mandatory.



GuardianRED said:


> Got an article from Combat aircraft monthly abt the F-35 in the RoNAF, would you like me post it here?



And screw up the flow of my pictures?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

Norge Stronk said:


> Last, but not least - except that it is because Norway only has 17 HV groups - some miscellaneous pics of HV-17.



I might be wrong,but Heimevernet personnels are getting some good equipments upgrade. Ops-Core helmets,416s,new body armors....

To compare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norge Stronk

Vergennes said:


> I might be wrong,but Heimevernet personnels are getting some good equipments upgrade. Ops-Core helmets,416s,new body armors....
> 
> To compare.
> 
> View attachment 336239



Those older helmets are still used by cadets, but yeah, they're largely going away. HV-16 was one of the last HV groups to still use the G3, they got their HK416s a few months ago. The G3 will be retained in very small numbers for emergency or non-critical usage. Slowly and slowly the HV's non-Rapid Response Teams are getting up to par with their regular counterparts.

There's a push right now to update the HV to the level of the Norwegian Army in terms of both training and equipment.

...

Haven't had much too post about Denmark recently. We should fix that.









































Keep in mind I'll still be posting the bulk of my pics (especially the newer ones) on AMF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

Equipment of the danish soldiers. @Norge Stronk 

@Abingdonboy @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Indika @litefire @gslv mk3 @Major Shaitan Singh @R!CK @itachii 

If you guys want to see whaht a "well equipped" soldier is..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Norge Stronk

Vergennes said:


>



That helmet though!!

And Denmark has to be the only nation not named Canada to use a Canadian rifle as their primary.






Someone please tell these guys the HK416 exists. The M/10 is the current primary of the Danish Armed Forces.

...

Anyone want to play a rousing game of "guess what rifle I'm carrying"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Norge Stronk said:


> That helmet though!!



https://www.revisionmilitary.com/product/batlskin-cobra/

UK soldiers are also being issued the same type of helmets. Cool stuff. @mike2000 is back @waz 
-


Norge Stronk said:


> That helmet though!!
> 
> And Denmark has to be the only nation not named Canada to use a Canadian rifle as their primary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please tell these guys the HK416 exists. The M/10 is the current primary of the Danish Armed Forces.
> 
> ...



Amazing,isn't it ?














Not only Denmark,but also the Netherland is using a canadian rifle (upgraded C7) as their standard rifle. @Penguin 












Norge Stronk said:


> Anyone want to play a rousing game of "guess what rifle I'm carrying"?
> 
> View attachment 336579



Isn't it a sniper from the finnish SAKO ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norge Stronk

Vergennes said:


> https://www.revisionmilitary.com/product/batlskin-cobra/
> 
> UK soldiers are also being issued the same type of helmets. Cool stuff. @mike2000 is back @waz



I still think it's strange looking. Revision is also creating a new combat helmet for the Danish Armed Forces - Viper P2 "high cut":






No word on how widespread it's adoption will be.



Vergennes said:


> Not only Denmark,but also the Netherland is using a canadian rifle (upgraded C7) as their standard rifle. @Penguin
> 
> View attachment 336583
> 
> View attachment 336584



Doh, I forgot about the Netherlands. Norwegian special forces used to have stocks of the C7 too, but they're no longer used.



Vergennes said:


> Isn't it a sniper from the finnish SAKO ?



Good guess, SAKO arms are really popular. But no, it is not from SAKO.

.50. There's a hint for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Norge Stronk said:


> .50. There's a hint for you.



You shouldn't have given me a hint,it was far easier to find ! 

This one ?






For the small story,it was one of the Chris Kyle's (RIP!) favorite sniper. He was saying ;




> *The .50 Cal*





> *This may come as a surprise, but Kyle was not a fan of .50 cals … at least not most of them. He said, “The fifty is huge, extremely heavy, and I just don’t like it. I never used on in Iraq. There’s a certain amount of hype and even romance for these weapons, which shoot a 12.7x99mm round. There are a few different specific rifles and variations in service with the US military and other armies around the world. You’ve probably heard of the Barrett M-82 or the M-107, developed by Barrett Firearms Manufacturing. They have enormous ranges and in the right application are certainly good weapons. I just didn’t like them all that much.”*
> 
> *He goes on to say, “Everyone says that the .50 is a perfect anti-vehicle gun. But the truth is that if you shoot the .50 through a vehicle’s engine block, you’re not actually going to stop the vehicle. Not right away. The fluids will leak out and eventually it will stop moving. But it’s not instant by any means. A .338 or even a .300 will do the same thing. No, the best way to stop a vehicle is to shoot the driver. And that you can do with a number of weapons.”*
> 
> *But, Kyle did explicitly make one exception to his comments about the .50 cal rifles, saying “The one .50 I do like is the Accuracy International model, which has a more compact, collapsible stock and a little more accuracy; it wasn’t available to us at the time.”*



http://precisionrifleblog.com/2015/01/17/american-sniper-chris-kyle-rifles/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk

Mass casualty exercise involving both civilian and military medical personal. I took part in similar exercises.






Those are trauma blankets which help prevent hypothermia from the environment and blood loss. They also help prevent a casualty or onlooker from slipping into shock.





































Vergennes said:


> You shouldn't have given me a hint,it was far easier to find !
> 
> This one ?
> 
> View attachment 336603



Didn't want you to get discouraged. Next time you'll get no hint.

And you sir are correct!! It's an AX50.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Vergennes said:


> Not only Denmark,but also the Netherland is using a canadian rifle (upgraded C7) as their standard rifle.



The Diemaco C7 and C8 are updated variants of the M16 developed and used by the Canadian Forces and are now manufactured by Colt Canada. The C7 is a further development of the experimental M16A1E1. The C8 is the carbine version of the C7. The C7 and C8 are also used by _Hærens Jegerkommando_, _Marinejegerkommandoen_ and FSK (Norway), Military of Denmark (all branches), the Royal Netherlands Army and Netherlands Marine Corps as its main infantry weapon. Following trials, variants became the weapon of choice of the British SAS.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M16_rifle#Diemaco_C7_and_C8

*Users*

Afghanistan: Donated weapons were previously used by the Afghan National Army, but the weapons were later returned to Canada.
Canada: Used by the Canadian Forces and law enforcement agencies including the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, Dryden Police, Halton ERT, the Ontario Provincial Police and Emergency Task Force (TPS).
Denmark
Iceland: Iceland Crisis Response Unit of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
Netherlands: Used by the Military of the Netherlands.
Norway: Used by the Norwegian Police Service, Forsvarets Spesialkommando (Norwegian Army) and Marinejegerkommandoen (Royal Norwegian Navy).
United Kingdom: Used by the Royal Military Police, the Pathfinder Platoon of the Parachute Regiment and the United Kingdom Special Forces
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colt_Canada_C7_rifle#Users

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk

Since the Utoya Island attack, training and coordination between the police, especially crisis response units (Beredskapstroppen), and the military (regular and home guard) has increased markedly.

This includes medical training.



































Reminder: all injuries are simulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spectre

Norge Stronk said:


>



Pretty pictures.. Too bad they eat my bandwidth for breakfast.


----------



## Norge Stronk

Spectre said:


> Pretty pictures.. Too bad they eat my bandwidth for breakfast.



The fun thing is that the pics are downsized. The original files are too large for PDF to handle.

...

Danes supporting Operation Ocean Shield.











































Spectre said:


> Pretty pictures.



Thanks! Some of the pics in the thread are photos I took.

I think there might even be one or two pics of me in this thread as well. Not sure though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

One interesting thing about the Sindre II radars you ask?











They can actually be retracted into subterranean caves!






The Sindre II augment other long-range radars like Globus II, which is a smaller version of the American SBX-1 and has a range greater then 7000km.

The Globus II radar dish is 27 meters across and is capable of tracking all classes of airborne targets ranging from small, nimble fighters to heavy bombers and even space debris and satellites.






The Norwegian countryside is dotted with similar platforms.











This includes non-traditional arrays like VLF radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

Bombs and bullets get all the headlines, but Norway is rapidly increasing its cyber defense and offensive capabilities as well, adding to what was already a very strong aspect of our national defense. In addition to a plethora of small satellites, Norway is increasing its use and capability with terrestrial cyber warfare platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

Cyber capabilities are not just proliferating at a strategic national defense level, but are developing at the lowest levels of the Norwegian military.




































One great thing about living this far North is that sometimes it can be a real pain in the *ss to locate defense assets.

Can anyone locate the EW system in this photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norge Stronk

Air strike incoming!!! Hehe, I wish. The C-130's cavernous cargo hold would make it a ruthless low-level strike aircraft. Needs more griffin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Norge Stronk said:


> The fun thing is that the pics are downsized. The original files are too large for PDF to handle.
> 
> ...
> 
> Danes supporting Operation Ocean Shield.
> 
> View attachment 336961
> 
> 
> View attachment 336962
> 
> 
> View attachment 336956
> 
> 
> View attachment 336957
> 
> 
> View attachment 336958
> 
> 
> View attachment 336959
> 
> 
> View attachment 336963
> 
> 
> View attachment 336960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Some of the pics in the thread are photos I took.
> 
> I think there might even be one or two pics of me in this thread as well. Not sure though.


i never knew you guys had westland lynx's


----------



## Norge Stronk

Blue Marlin said:


> i never knew you guys had westland lynx's



Denmark still operates the Lynx, but ours have been retired with the induction of the NH90 (AW101 replaced Sea King).











Apart from the AW101 and NH90, the other helicopter type in service with Norway is the 412 SP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Blue Marlin said:


> i never knew you guys had westland lynx's





Norge Stronk said:


> Denmark still operates the Lynx, but ours have been retired with the induction of the NH90 (AW101 replaced Sea King).



The danes are also replacing their Lynx helicopters with MH-60R Seahawks. (9 bought)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

Vergennes said:


> The danes are also replacing their Lynx helicopters with MH-60R Seahawks. (9 bought)



This is true. They're already received them, but still retain Lynx.





















...

I did a bit on the standard loadout for an HV or Norwegian Army HK416 - https://defence.pk/threads/heckler-...french-armys-famas.451106/page-2#post-8723538

EOD techs get access to some pretty sweet gear.
















And this is just their primary!






Big difference in shape between a traditional MRAP and an IED countermeasures version.





The antennae on each vehicle are a mix of secure communications and IED jammers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dirtdiver

I've always admired the Nordic people the Swedes in particular. Guess their military doesn't fall behind. Any chances of Nordic Foreign Legion


----------



## Norge Stronk

Atatürk said:


> Any chances of Nordic Foreign Legion



Too costly for the individual nations to support. Norway is downsizing its military and making it leaner, better equipped and better trained. It's also downsizing its special operations forces and folding KJK into existing units like FSK and MJK, so standing up another specialized unit like a Foreign Legion isn't in the cards right now. We've also no foreign interests that'd mandate the necessity of such a unit.

Our overseas territories are all in Antarctic or the Southern Atlantic, not exactly prime locations for strife or foreign invasion:






Sweden has even less concerns, and so to does Finland - unlike Sweden, Finland also lacks a large immigrant or foreign population that could man a Foreign Legion. Both nations are largely concerned with Russia as their primary interest, not overseas territories.

Denmark has the added bonus of Canada being an irritant of Hans Island, and it also counts Greenland as a dependent territory, but Danish troops already provide Greenland's defense:






France has a Foreign Legion partially because of its large immigrant population and partially because of overseas concerns, mainly in North and Central Africa, but the Nordic nations largely don't have either and the usefulness of a Foreign Legion is suspect as a result.

Maybe as a unified block, but no such political realities exist at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk

The NH90 is in service now, but I found some pics of the type during trials near Svalbard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norge Stronk

A friendly reminder of a what a single DM2A3 will do to your ship, courtesy of S302 Utstein.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

*Communication and Information Systems Task Group*









































For those wondering, that's a Glock 17, known as the P80 in the Norwegian Armed Forces.

Also, the CIS TG is not part of the Norwegian Army. Rather it is part of a separate Cyber Defense Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Some new pics of the NH90 on KV Senja:































KV Senja is a Nordkapp class OPV:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Maddy Lynn said:


> @Vergennes looks like the order to turn in sidearms has been rescinded. For those wondering, that's a Glock 17, known as the P80 in the Norwegian Armed Forces.



That's good.
To be honest,I didn't understand how non-emergency units turning in their side arms would be a high cost saving measure. 
-
I have noticed that the norwegians have been adopting the new HK slim line buttstock for their 416s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Vergennes said:


> I have noticed that the norwegians have been adopting the new HK slim line buttstock for their 416s.



I'm not entirely sure when the switch happened, but there's definitely been one. It looks to have been made within the last two years at the earliest.

The older HK416s feature a heavier and thicker stock:





Versus the new slim one:










Some units in Afghanistan also have skeleton stocks on their rifles:





They aren't special forces, just regulars from TMBN.





And a few Rapid Response Teams as well:





The switch doesn't seem to be universal, as a number of recent exercises still feature a heftier, thicker stock:





I have no idea how widespread these changes are going to be, especially since the latest group to get the Hk416, HV-14, received a version with a heavier stock:





But there has definitely been a change in some units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

I don't know if other nations do this, but the Norwegian military "shock tests" its own soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Artillery is hard to come by in Norway. Apart from the M109, there are no other types in service due to Norway's mountainous terrain which makes moving and setting up big guns very difficult. They're also of limited value given our neighbors - Friendly Sweden and a small border with Russia to the East and the sea to the North, South and West and South East.

Historically we had, but never operationalized, the M270 MLRS:









































These photos date back to 1998!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Fenrir

Supporting UN missions in Mali


----------



## Fenrir

In Mazar-E-Sharif


----------



## Fenrir

PsyOps officers advising Afghan mediacentre.


----------



## Fenrir

The overall presence is limited, but Norway does contribute to South Sudanese Peacekeeping.


----------



## Fenrir

*Combat Service Support battalion*




































Support units include dental, engineering, logistics, nursing, veterinary, medical specialists, chaplains, finance, legal and clerical, ordnance and quartermastery and transportation specializations.


----------



## Fenrir

HV-01 Polar Bear VI still using the G3 in limited numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

Technogaianist said:


>


8 cell vls?
how?
this is ship is based of the spanish alvaro frigate which holds 48 cells


----------



## Fenrir

Blue Marlin said:


> 8 cell vls?
> how?
> this is ship is based of the spanish alvaro frigate which holds 48 cells



The primary focus of the Nansen class is ASW/ASuW, like the Oslo they replaced:






And unlike the Álvaro de Bazán which are optimized for air defense, with secondary ASW capabilities.






During the design phase air defense wasn't a major concern, but was later added. If needed a second VLS can be added to the ships, room was retained for an additional launcher, as seen here on Thor Heyerdahl.






With NSM, NH90, torpedo tubes and depth bombs, torpedo countermeasures - active and passive - and mine countermeasures equipment, these ships were optimized to hit anything floating, be it above or below water, and carry a VLS system for self defense while relying on their ability to be networked into the rest of the Norwegian Military or allied forces for fleet defense.











They're ship killers and regularly hone their teeth against Norwegian and allied submarines, as Thor Heyerdahl is doing her, as seen from Utsire's periscope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

so does any of the 8 cells hold the rum-139 anti sub missile/torpedo?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Blue Marlin said:


> so does any of the 8 cells hold the rum-139 anti sub missile/torpedo?



I believe VL-ASROC is only in service with the United States and Japan, so probably no.

But our Nansen's can carry a VL-NSM.






Not an anti-submarine weapon, but an extended range anti-ship and land attack missile instead. Yup, NSM has a land attack capability too. I wonder if JSM has an anti-ship capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Iceland's not going to protect itself:











































Because it doesn't have a military

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenrir

AIM-2000 test fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

A quick head's up; most of the photos of the Danish Armed Forces are actually really large, we're talking about 4000 X 2333 resolution minimum, so click the photo to resize them and better glimpse details.

Click the photos above to see what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

They've since been removed from the region, but early into the Afghan War, Norwegian F-16s could be found supporting ISAF and American ground units:









































These aircraft were based in Ganci AB in Kyrgyzstan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Mine Hunting exercise during Joint Viking 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Joint Medical Evaculation unit supporting EOD clearance units:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Every so often the Norwegian military organizes a pentathlon for active duty personal:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

It's that special time of year when all our friends gather for a large snowball fight.


























Counter intelligence and sabotage teams had been securing ports and harbors for a few days prior to their arrival.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

It'll be a while before anything exciting happens around here, such as Winter exercises with the USMC, so how about some historical photos of Hellfire being used as an AShM by Coastal Artillery units?




































...

In honor of the 666th reply on this thread, here's a song from the Norwegian Black Metal band Kampfar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

November 6th was Armed Forces Memorial Day.




































It's interesting to note which rifle is used in the ceremony. That's an HK416, but the Norwegian Kings Guard used to use the M1 Garand as their ceremonial arm. Huge stocks, about 75,000 were given to Norway by the US in the 1960s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

AM-1 (Norway's first F-35).









































4 have so far been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

KJK and the Royal Norwegian Air Force and Navy during a recent combined operations exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Norwegian special forces are also playing the part of the bad guys. Also KJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

In the previous photo set you may have noticed a small, weirdly shaped vessel patrolling near the coastline. That's a Skjold Class Corvette. Many ships are billed as "stealth" these days, using shaping to reduce their radar signature, but the Skjold Class takes that one step further. Combining removable weapons mounts, a stealthy gun pod and pop-up missile launches that hide below deck when not in use, in addition to their stealth optimized shape, the Skjolds are very hard to notice on radar

But that's wasn't good enough. They also feature IR suppression techniques and active systems, are covered in a RAM and anechoic coating to further cut down on their radar and acoustic signature and use waterjets to reduce their wake formation. They are the fastest combatant craft on the planet combining high-performance waterjets and an air cushion (like a hovercraft) to be able to reach speeds in excess of 70 knots, all while still maintaining a high level of maneuverability.

But despite their diminutive size these are heavily armed ships packing one 76mm gun, several .50 weapons mounts and remote weapons systems, Mistral Missile launchers, soft and hardkill countermeasures and eight Naval Strike Missiles hidden below deck.




































They are fully capable of traversing open ocean waters, but are used primarily to protect the Norwegian coast and near-shore waters. Norway has the world's seventh largest coastline, so you can imagine they get a lot of use.

Two other classes of ships can be seen in the same photo set. One is a Nansen Class Frigate and the other a CB90 fast assault craft.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenrir

It's not just the Marines stopping by, the US Army Europe also dropped in for a visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Technogaianist said:


> In the previous photo set you may have noticed a small, weirdly shaped vessel patrolling near the coastline. That's a Skjold Class Corvette. Many ships are billed as "stealth" these days, using shaping to reduce their radar signature, but the Skjold Class takes that one step further. Combining removable weapons mounts, a stealthy gun pod and pop-up missile launches that hide below deck when not in use, in addition to their stealth optimized shape, the Skjolds are very hard to notice on radar
> 
> But that's wasn't good enough. They also feature IR suppression techniques and active systems, are covered in a RAM and anechoic coating to further cut down on their radar and acoustic signature and use waterjets to reduce their wake formation. They are the fastest combatant craft on the planet combining high-performance waterjets and an air cushion (like a hovercraft) to be able to reach speeds in excess of 70 knots, all while still maintaining a high level of maneuverability.
> 
> But despite their diminutive size these are heavily armed ships packing one 76mm gun, several .50 weapons mounts and remote weapons systems, Mistral Missile launchers, soft and hardkill countermeasures and eight Naval Strike Missiles hidden below deck.
> 
> They are fully capable of traversing open ocean waters, but are used primarily to protect the Norwegian coast and near-shore waters. Norway has the world's seventh largest coastline, so you can imagine they get a lot of use.
> 
> Two other classes of ships can be seen in the same photo set. One is a Nansen Class Frigate and the other a CB90 fast assault craft.



Would you be kind enough to do a separate thread on the " Skjold Class Corvette"? 

All the way from Price per unit, Specifications, History etc. 

Would appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Pretty pictures don't take themselves. That's why we've cameramen.



























BWT, they are still soldiers and do carry weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

The Norwegian Home Guard does what its name suggests. It's not always glamorous, or even fun, but they've still an important role to play.









































The HV is being modernized, but not all units have yet received updated arms and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Oh don't mind us. We're just gearing up for an invasion of some islands to the West. Once we sailed ships to plunder loot and booty (mostly just the booty), now we set sail with tanks. Avast!! We come not in peace!!


























On a more serious note, Norway has its fair share of water ways, so being able to rapidly move armor across rivers or from island to island is a necessity, especially if roads are inaccessible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Telemark Battalion during an unknown (but recent) exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

https://sputniknews.com/military/201611161047496310-norway-defense-armed-forces/




With the discussion about upcoming defense measures not yet formally over, an agreement has been reached by the Foreign Policy and Defense Committees in parliament, thus enabling an overview of the impending changes, Norwegian newspaper Aftenposten reported. 

Perhaps the most drastic changes are in store for the Norwegian Navy, which traditionally has been a pillar of defense in the oblong Nordic country, which enjoys some of the world's longest coastlines riddled with trademark fjords. *Today's five frigates will get larger crews, which enhances operational possibilities. On the other hands, six torpedo boats will be gradually phased out as the controversial F-35 fighter jets, projected to become the cornerstone of the Norwegian defense, become fully operational. *

In terms of pure battleships, *Norway's future Navy will consist of five surface vessels and four submarines. *Although the number of subs will be reduced as well (from six to four), they will get larger crews to enable almost continuous use. Additionally, the Coastal Ranger Command will not only be retained, but its base in Harstad will be reinforced.

As for the Air Force, Norway's ambition to procure 52 F-35 fighters as the main weapon seems to persist, despite protests by opposition parties. The majority of the controversial fighter jets are expected to be stationed at Ørland base near Trondheim. Additionally, Norway is poised to buy maritime patrol aircraft of Poseidon-class from the US as a replacement for the Orion aircraft, which have gradually become outdated.

The exact number has nevertheless not yet been determined. The Poseidon aircraft will be based at Evenes, where a supplementary QRA force consisting of a few F-35s will be stationed. Furthermore, the Air Force is to be enhanced by 14 NH90 naval helicopters, whereas three Jet Falcon aircraft for electronic warfare will be phased out by 2024.





Finally, an Air Force training center will be attached to Værnes base, where 330 US Marines have agreed to be stationed in an attempt to "deter" a highly unlikely Russian aggression. 

As regards the Norwegian Home Guard, the number of troops will be reduced from 45,000 to 38,000, while 3,000 of these will continue as a "task force," which undergoes a more thorough training compared to regular soldiers.

*Remarkably, the measures which are being hyped as a significant bolstering of the defense, are expected to save Norway's state coffers 40 billion NOK (roughly $5bln).* The Norwegian way of operating its armed forces has been criticized for extravagance and inefficiency. Norway's non-aligned neighbor country Finland, which does not rely on Washington to the same extent as Oslo, maintains a mobilization force of 160,000 and manages to annually educate 25,000 conscripts compared to 7,000 in Norway at half of Norway's military budget, Aftenposten reported earlier this year. 

At present, the Norwegian Armed Forces number 23,000 personnel, including civilian employees, and have a full-mobilization combat strength of 83,000. The Cold War led to a marked military build-up, especially in Northern Norway. Since the 2000s, however, the military's focus has shifted from defense from an invasion to a mobile force for international missions. Among NATO's European members, Norway maintains the highest military expenditure per capita.


----------



## Fenrir

Medical professionals posing for pics with Defense Minister Søreide and Foreign Minister Brende during the certification of a Norwegian C-130J to be able to safely and securely transit Ebola infected persons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

3 Nansen Class Frigates, 4 Skjold Class Corvettes, 2 Alta Class Minehunters and 1 ship I can't make out because Norway has too many that look the same. It's probably either A50 _Tyr_, a minelayer, or A535 _Valkyrien, _a fleet support ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Logistical!!!*


----------



## Fenrir

So I mentioned Norway (specifically the Norwegian Coast Guard) has a lot of ships that look similar two posts back... here's a few classes that emphasis this.

*Outer Coast Guard vessels*

KV Svalbard (stand alone) - heavy icebreaker






Nordkapp Class - OPV






Barentshav Class - OPV






NoCGV Harstad (stand alone) - OPV






NoCGV Ålesund (stand alone) - OPV

_




_
*Inner Coast Guard Vessels (Sea Home Guard)*

Nornen Class - Patrol Vessel






Reine Class - Patrol Vessel






Confusing right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Several Norwegian Coast Guard ships are outfitted with gear necessary to accommodate the NATO Submarine Rescue System. NoCGV Barentshav is one such vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

I've mentioned it before, but will reiterate that will tensions are high between Europe and Russia, we've managed to maintain relatively good relations with out neighbor.




































Out two navies occasionally hold joint exercises, which isn't something most European nations can claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Land and air evacuation units from the Norwegian Armed Forces Joint Medical Services.


----------



## Fenrir

The Polish Navy now operates ex-Norwegian Kobben Class submarines.






The Royal Danish Navy was also a user of ex-Norwegian boats, but has taken the type out of service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

New pictures of HNoMS Utstein


----------



## Fenrir

Marinemesterskapet 2016 (Navy Championship) exercises are starting very soon. Here's some pre-exercise movements.


----------



## Fenrir

Continued from the previous page.


----------



## Deidara

@Technogaianist you come here and bounce off the walls. Are you a secret admirer of some exotic foreign race ?


----------



## Fenrir

Away from the water, the Norwegian Army's been getting in some shooting practice


----------



## Fenrir

With the Navy and Army busy, why leave out the MPs too? A bit of crime scene investigation fun.


----------



## Fenrir

A few more pics of the vessels taking part in Flotex/Marinemesterskapet 2016











































JungleBook said:


> Are you a secret admirer of some exotic foreign race ?



If by foreign race you mean Norwegians, of which I am one having been born here and whos family traces their lineage to the earliest of peoples in the country, then yes, I guess so. My admiration for Norway isn't exactly secret, though.

If not, then no.


----------



## Deidara

Technogaianist said:


> If by foreign race you mean Norwegians, of which I am one having been born here and whos family traces their lineage to the earliest of peoples in the country, then yes, I guess so. My admiration for Norway isn't exactly secret, though.
> 
> If not, then no.


Yo dude i know that you are a patriotic Norwegian. I just thought maybe you were planning an out of the box solution.


----------



## Fenrir

The Navy and Army aren't the only ones exercising, the Norwegian Home Guard is actively involved in exercise Viking Ymer. These photos are of pre-exercise preparations.































...

Make sure to click through page 46 to see additional updates. There's been a lot going on today ranging from the start of Flotex 2016, to new intimate pics of the inside of Norwegian Ula class submarine KNM Utstein and the ongoing exercises of the Norwegian Army and Home Guard.

And these are just the beginning!! Plenty more photos to come once the exercises begin in earnest.


----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Naif al Hilali

Technogaianist said:


> BWT, they are still soldiers and do carry weapons.


Ah!!! Remember the times when the Nikon F series were the only cameras considered rugged enough for the Sub-Arctic and the desert. The times of the manual Leicas and Nikons, well they are past now.

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Fenrir

The Nansen class (above) replaced the aging Oslo class frigates.




































Two of the five Oslo class frigates were sunk as targets - Trondheim by NSM, Stavanger by DM2A3 - and one, Oslo, sunk in an accident.


----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Fenrir

The massive Flotex 2016 exercise is underway, so prepare for a deluge of pics.









































If you can't tell, it's exercise season in Norway. You have the Navy and Coast Guard at Flotex 2016, the Army training with the USMC Europe and the HV and the Air Force will get in on the action at Flotex too, albeit at a later date.


----------



## Broccoli

From recent exercise. Artillery/mortar impacts can be seen in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Broccoli said:


> From recent exercise. Artillery/mortar impacts can be seen in the end.



Hey a Finland sighting. And I was beginning to think this was the "Norwegian defense thread".

...

Continuing on with the exercise pictures, these from Flotex 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

With the Navy exercising at sea, the Army and HV are involved in exercise Bifrost on land. Engineering battalions are also getting some action in, securing ports for the arrival of American equipment and personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

And with ports secure, we can officially say  to Norway to the United States Marine Corp... not that they weren't already here.









































...

And a bonus video of a Danish MH-60R trying to land on HDMS Vædderen near the Faroe Islands, in very rough seas. Waters in the North Sea are particularly violent and sea states like this are not uncommon.






I can tell you from experience, this is both really exhilarating and very nerve-racking at the same time.

Typically in such sea states, either RAST - Recovery, Assist, Secure and Traverse:






Or ASIST - Aircraft Ship Integrated Secure and Traverse - technique will be used to secure the airframe before it begins to roll.






HDMS Vædderen uses a variation of the ASIST system called Helligrid:






The RAST method is more intrusive then ASIST, which uses only laser beacons and receivers to guided the helo, then locks it to a shuttle, but is preferred on high-end warships over the ASIST or similar methods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

K9 test firing in Rovajärvi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

In addition to Exercise Bifrost, elements of the Norwegian Army are engaged in Exercise Reindeer 2 with the USMC.

These are pre-exercise prep photos.


----------



## Penguin

Technogaianist said:


> I can tell you from experience, this is both really exhilarating and very nerve-racking at the same time.
> 
> Typically in such sea states, either RAST - Recovery, Assist, Secure and Traverse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or ASIST - Aircraft Ship Integrated Secure and Traverse - technique will be used to secure the airframe before it begins to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDMS Vædderen uses a variation of the ASIST system called Helligrid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAST method is more intrusive then ASIST, which uses only laser beacons and receivers to guided the helo, then locks it to a shuttle, but is preferred on high-end warships over the ASIST or similar methods.



I was just about to post this when I saw you already had: excellent bit of video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Sunset over Akershus fortress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

A great piece on Sweden's SAAB 37 Viggen.

...

*SAAB's Viggen Could Stick a Landing and Takeoff Again Like No Other Fighter*

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...nding-and-takeoff-again-like-no-other-fighter






Sweden has built some fascinating aircraft over the years, but the SAAB 37 Viggen has to be one of the most interesting. The jet was unique—its delta-canard configuration was cutting-edge, and its ability to operate in austere conditions made it quite independent compared to most other western fighters of the era. The Saab's unique engine choice not only resulted in its stout appearance, and also gave it unique performance characteristics—especially when it came to short field operations.

In the early 1960s while turbojets still filled the sky SAAB designers pursued a turbofan engine for their new multi-role fighter-attack-reconnaissance-interceptor. The type even had a maritime patrol variant. It was a broad mandate: The requirements for what became the Viggen dictated that the jet be capable of Mach two at high altitude and Mach one at sea level, all while possessing very good short takeoff and landing capabilities with good fuel efficiency at low and medium altitudes.






Few engine options were available that could satisfy such demanding specs. Turbofans were just emerging as the next great thing in aerospace propulsion technology. SAAB ended up with a license-built version of the Pratt & Whitney JT8D—the same engine flown on the 727 and DC-9 airliners—known locally as the Volvo RM8.






Beyond having its internals tweaked for supersonic operations, the RM8 featured some major additions to the JT8D’s baseline design that were specifically suited for the Viggen’s mission set. A large afterburner can was attached to the end of the engine, this massively increased thrust, but also turned the engines miserly fuel consumption into a gas guzzler when it was activated. The second was the addition of a set of thrust reverser petals housed inside the engine’s exhaust nozzle, along with perimeter bypass veins that would allow air to exit in a forward direction when the reversers were activated.






The RM8B blasted out an incredible 28,100lbs of thrust in afterburner and 16,200lbs of ‘dry’ thrust without. To give you an idea of just how powerful the engine was for a fighter of the day, the popular General Electric J79 turbojet which powered the F-4 Phantom and F-104 Starfighter put out between 16,000lbs and 18,000lbs depending on the variant. The Pratt & Whitney F100 that would equip the state-of-the-art F-15A/B years after the Viggen first flew put out about 24,000lbs of thrust.






For what the Viggen gained in thrust with its RM8, it lost in sleekness. The large diameter engine necessitated a thick fuselage, but area-rule was still applied to the design to give it better supersonic capabilities than otherwise. With the jet’s fixed inlet design, it was never meant to be the fastest aircraft in the air anyway.

The Viggen’s unique powerplant was paired with very tough landing gear—four wheels for the mains and two for the nose gear—and a unique vortex generating “double delta’ canard design, with flaps making up the trailing edge of the canards. All this added up to a marvelous short-field performer, with the Viggen being able to get airborne in less than 1,500 feet and become agile at low speeds right after liftoff.

If Viggen departures were often dramatic, its landings were even more so. The jet would make flareless high-rate of descent landings—with sink rates of 15 feet per second being normal—in order to plant the jet firmly on the ground as soon as possible. The RM8’s thrust reversers were automatically triggered to engage once the nose wheel touched down, at which time the Viggen would throttle up and the pilot would engage the aircraft’s brakes to quickly slow its velocity as it chugged down the runway.

The Viggen’s thrust reversers could also be engaged for ground handling, including backing out of tight spots and especially for executing the Viggen’s trademark J-turn on the runway. The jet could touchdown, slow with its reversers on, and keep them engaged while it flipped around and took off in the opposite direction and in the same distance—all without ever coming to a stop.

Although nowhere near as sleek and beautiful as its J35 Draken predecessor, it was truly a special brute of a machine.






The jet’s whole short takeoff and landing capability went along with a larger concept of austere and dispersed fighter operations that Sweden has held onto ever since. But the Viggen's impact extended even further. The Saab packed pretty exciting technology for its time, including a heads-up display, digital mission computer, anti-skid braking system and an electronic flight control system—the first of its kind in a production aircraft. A fairly exotic Tactical Instrument Landing System was also fielded, which made precise landings on short strips much more reliable. Yet above all else the Viggen was built to be reliable and easy to maintain without the dense infrastructure needed by comparable fighters.

At war, Viggens would be expected to operate from airfields that were nothing more than narrow and tree-lined strips of rural highway, with concrete caverns or camouflage netted revetments in the vicinity to park and service the aircraft. In fact, the jet’s tail was made to automatically fold over via an actuator system so that the aircraft could fit in low-slung parking areas.






There are stories of these jets operating from roads in horrible weather conditions, including snow, mud and ice, and being just caked with muck sprayed up by their big thrust reversers after days of flying. These were truly tough machines.






The Viggen’s thrust reversers remain an oddity till this very day—only the Panavia Tornado has employed a form of the concept with its “bucket” style thrust reversers. In general, tactical aircraft used simpler and lighter drogue chutes and anti-skid braking systems to slow themselves down. Short takeoff and landing requirements have taken far less precedence on the high-tech fighters. Today though, the ability to operate from austere locations—even with fighters not specifically designed to do so—is making quite the comeback






329 Viggens were built, and the aircraft served from 1970 to 2005 in a variety of roles and configurations. While the plane never achieved export success like the JAS39 Gripen that followed, it will long be remembered for prowling low and fast over Swedish countryside—and above all else, for its dramatic short field takeoffs and landings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

A few more pics from Flotex 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Exercise Viking Ymer 2016 comprises elements from the Norwegian Home Guard, Norwegian Army and His Majesty the King's Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Desertfalcon

Technogaianist said:


> Exercise Viking Ymer 2016 comprises elements from the Norwegian Home Guard, Norwegian Army and His Majesty the King's Guard.



Looks like an M-16 style weapon. What make is it and is it the standard weapon of the Norwegian ground forces?

p.s., One of my closest friends in college (University of Utah) was in the King's Guard. He lives in Oslo now. 



Technogaianist said:


>



Do all troops get to have beards like that? That's awesome if they do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Desertfalcon said:


> Do all troops get to have beards like that? That's awesome if they do!



Unfortunately beard growth is restricted by branch and specialization. Medics can't grow beards for sanitation reasons, and the King's Guard can't because in addition to being soldiers they are also used for ceremonial purposes where being presentable and professional is very important.

For the Norwegian Army, Home Guard or Cyber Defense Force? Heck yeah beards are allowed!!


















Desertfalcon said:


> Looks like an M-16 style weapon. What make is it and is it the standard weapon of the Norwegian ground forces?



That is the HK416N, the standard issue primary of the entire Norwegian Armed Forces, though the AG3 is still around in small numbers too as is the M1 Garand in the King's Guard for ceremonial purposes.






Some special forces groups and ship defense teams use the short-barrel HK416K as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

The Norwegian Armed Forces Cyber Defense Force - a bunch of nerds doing a bunch of nerd stuff - so basically I'd fit right in.


----------



## Fenrir

The Americans aren't the only NATO partner supporting operations in Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Land evacuation unit having some fun in the snow of Gausdal.




































Gausdal is in Central Norway where temperatures frequently dip into the -40s, and reach -50c as well. Away from water, Norway is at its coldest. This means that despite being farther north, Hammerfest or even Svalbard Island aren't actually colder then the central parts of Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

So you might be thinking about how dangerous your roads are this time of year. 

"Gosh, all this snow sure is making it hard to drive." Perhaps has crossed your mind.

That's nice, but do your roads have tanks on them once the snow starts to fall?









































Photos from exercise Ymer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fenrir

Here we see HDMS Triton in its natural environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*Exercise Scandinavian Samurai




*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*SNMG1 in Bergen*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir




----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

a few more pics from exercise Scandinavian Samurai.


----------



## Fenrir

*OPRECLIB*









































Chemical softeners such as Sorbix are used as precursors in the production of chemical weapons, which during the instability in Libya, has been an ongoing concern.

Several of the chemical team members can be seen wearing OP RECSYR patches too. This denotes that they partook in the Nordic led mission to remove and degrade Syria's chemical stockpile and precursors as well.


----------



## Fenrir

As noted above, many participating members of OPRECLIB - military and OPCW - were also participants in OP RECSYR.


----------



## Fenrir

Onboard L17 ESBERN SNARE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Danish forces training Iraqi spotters.


----------



## Fenrir

Good luck candidates of Winter Selection 2017!!


----------



## Fenrir

KNM Roald Amundsen has taken command of SNMG 1 and will preside over the group for the first 6 months of 2017.


----------



## Fenrir

KNM Roald Amundsen and crew in Oslo Harbor. F311 recently took command of Standing NATO Maritime Group 1 and will serve as the fleets flagship for the next 6 months.
































German supply ship "Spessart" was also spotted leaving Oslo Harbor. She too is assigned to SNMG 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Welcome to Summer camp recruits!! Here at FOS 2017 you'll enjoy various activities like swimming:






Don't you look refreshed and ready to take the day head on!!





Hiking with your buddies.





Fantastic barbecued meals.





Exercise programs crafted by our best fitness instructors.





More hiking.





Being at one with nature. Plus even more hiking!





And of course who could forget a pristine camp out under the stars? Wish I was there!!





So what are you waiting for? Get your butt down to FOS2017 today!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Swedish vessels and assets from SNMG 1 getting ready for exercise Northern Coasts.


----------



## Fenrir

Remember: you can click on the photos to resize them. They're 2000X1125 pixels, so they're larger then they look.

*...*

FOS Winter 2017. FOS is the Norwegian Armed Forces recruitment selection process.









































Why these posts keep merging I do not know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

First comes screening.










Then physical testing.










Followed by basic skills competency and teamwork evaluations.




















If you pass, congratulations!! Now it's on to basic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

FOS2017 Winter Recruitment and Selection.









































Looks fun doesn't it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Officers in training getting in some gunnery practice.









































The rifle is Danish variant of the Colt Canada C8 IUR - Gevær M/10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

*HSwMS Visby in Denmark*









































The other ships visible belong to the Royal Danish Navy and are _MSF-class minehunter HDMS MSF1_, _Flyvefisken-class patrol vessel P553 Laxen_, and _Thetis-class OPV F357 Thetis_.

I can't ID the pennant number on the fourth Danish ship, but it too is a _Flyvefisken-class patrol vessel._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Louiq XIV

Fenrir said:


> Looks fun doesn't it.



Not this one. I'm cold just looking at him Brrr Brr Brrr ! 

He isn't smiling nor laughing himself by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Louiq XIV said:


> Not this one. I'm cold just looking at him Brrr Brr Brrr !



Whaaaaa?? So you're telling me you _wouldn't_ want to go for a swim in a frozen lake, at night in the middle of the Norwegian Winter?





... well ok. Can I interest you in a daytime swim instead?















Somebody looks like their enjoying it.















If you think crossing a 3 meter hole in the ice is bad, I'd invite you to come with me for a jump into the frigged North Sea. These recruits have it easy.



Louiq XIV said:


> He isn't smiling nor laughing himself by the way



Nah he loves it. He's Norwegian. Snow and ice are in his blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Louiq XIV said:


> Not this one. I'm cold just looking at him Brrr Brr Brrr !
> 
> He isn't smiling nor laughing himself by the way



This is how the Finnish Army spends its time until REAL winter arrives 
so they can start winter survival training.

==========================================
+15°C / 59°F 
This is as warm as it gets in Finland, so we'll start here. 
People in Spain wear winter-coats and gloves. 
The Finns are out in the sun,getting a tan. 

+10°C / 50°F 
The French are trying in vain to start their central heating. 
The Finns plant flowers in their gardens. 

+5°C / 41°F 
Italian cars won't start. 
The Finns are cruising in cabriolets. 

0°C / 32°F 
Distilled water freezes. 
The water in Vantaa river (in Finland) gets a little thicker. 

-5°C / 23°F 
People in California almost freeze to death. 
The Finns have their final barbecue before winter. 

-10°C / 14°F 
The Brits start the heat in their houses. 
The Finns start using long sleeves. 

-20°C / -4°F 
The Aussies flee from Mallorca. 
The Finns end their Midsummer celebrations. Autumn is here. 

-30°C / -22°F 
People in Greece die from the cold and disappear from the face of the earth. 
The Finns start drying their laundry indoors. 

-40°C / -40°F 
Paris start cracking in the cold. 
The Finns stand in line at the hotdog stands. 

-50°C / -58°F 
Polar bears start evacuating the North Pole. 
The Finnish army postpones their winter survival training awaiting real 
winter weather. 

-60°C / -76°F 
Korvatunturi (the home for Santa Claus) freezes. 
The Finns rent a movie and stay indoors. 

-70°C / -94°F 
The false Santa moves south. 
The Finns get frustrated since they can't store their Kossu (Koskenkorva 
vodka) outdoors. 
The Finnish army goes out on winter survival training. 

-183°C / -297.4°F 
Microbes in food don't survive. 
The Finnish cows complain that the farmers' hands are cold. 

-273°C / -459.4°F 
ALL atom-based movent halts. 
The Finns start saying "Perkele, it's cold outside today." 

-300°C / -508°F 
Hell freezes over. 
Finland wins the Eurovision Song Contest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Tonje Skinnarland has been appointed as the new Chief of the Royal Norwegian Air Force:


----------



## Louiq XIV

Fenrir said:


> Whaaaaa?? So you're telling me you _wouldn't_ want to go for a swim in a frozen lake, at night in the middle of the Norwegian Winter?
> ...
> Nah he loves it. He's Norwegian. Snow and ice are in his blood.



I hope that they can at least enjoy sorta 16 years old Scottish antifreeze liquid to limit the cold.



A.P. Richelieu said:


> This is how the Finnish Army spends its time until REAL winter arrives
> so they can start winter survival training.
> 
> ==========================================
> +15°C / 59°F
> This is as warm as it gets in Finland, so we'll start here.
> People in Spain wear winter-coats and gloves.
> The Finns are out in the sun,getting a tan.
> ...
> -300°C / -508°F
> Hell freezes over.
> Finland wins the Eurovision Song Contest


Ha ha ha nice one that's is a pretty good image of the Finns* we have in France.

*replace Finns by Russians, Swedes, Norwegians or Canadians indifferently.


----------



## Aurorawar

I have also made a suitable video, I hope you like it
Norwegian Special Forces - Forsvarets and Hærens


----------



## JustHappened

USS Hue City (CG-66) in Klaipeda - Lithuania






8 wheeled truck spotted near Vyborg moving towards Russia-Finland border. Probably carrying anti-aircraft Pantsir-S1, x12 reported there.


----------



## Kat

Exercise Joint Viking 2017 is ingoing in Finnmark County, Norway. It features Royal Marines, the United States Army and United States Marine Corps and Norwegian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kat

JustHappened said:


> 8 wheeled truck spotted near Vyborg moving towards Russia-Finland border. Probably carrying anti-aircraft Pantsir-S1, x12 reported there.



Russia moves Russian equipment in Russia, why are you posting that garbage in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kat

CV90s have recently been upgraded. They're now designated CV90 Mk.III in Norwegian service.





Interesting contrast between the Royal Marine, US Marine and Norwegian Infantryman (Norwegian Army).













































HRH Crownprince Haakon is observing JV17.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Kat said:


>



Banak air station?


----------



## Kat

truthseeker2010 said:


> Banak air station?



Bodø Air Station, but the C-17 in one of the pictures above is at Banak Air Station.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat

Norway is home to numerous kat species from the adorable and rugged Norwegian Forest Kat, to the elegant and lithe Eurasian lynx. One of the more commonly sighted Norwegian kat species is the powerful Leopard 2 A4NO.




































The accuracy and power of the MP7 has been a major improvement over the older MP5.































Not bad for a submachine gun.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat

HV-05 RRT Grebe.


























Concrete and snow. Yeesh, that's got to be cold.


----------



## Kat

Assorted pictures because I don't have anything else to post right now.

Pro tip: remove the lens caps before using NG goggles.


























The Norwegian Armed Forces recently inaugurated its first field Imam, Najeeb ur Rehman Naz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kat

Does anyone actually care about updates to this thread? Or am I just posting for my own enjoyment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Kat said:


> CV90s have recently been upgraded. They're now designated CV90 Mk.III in Norwegian service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting contrast between the Royal Marine, US Marine and Norwegian Infantryman (Norwegian Army).


i thought norway phased out the bell 214's

also what craft is this..........


----------



## Kat

Blue Marlin said:


> i thought norway phased out the bell 214's



18 Bell 412SPs are still in service with the Norwegian Air Force, and I don't believe any replacement for them has yet been decided on. The Westland Lynx and Sea King are being phased out in favor of the AW101 and NH90 with the Lynx completely out of service.



Blue Marlin said:


> also what craft is this..........



That's an SB90N, a variation of Sweden's Stridsbåt 90 H, but upgraded significantly compared to Swedish boats (different engines to allow them better shallow water performance, newer electronics and countermeasures, remote weapon stations, and a few structural differences to improve crew and passenger comfort). Internationally they're known as CB90, while the Americans call the type Riverine Command Boats. The UK trialed four Swedish boats, but ultimately decided not to pursue them for its special operations forces.

The boats in Norwegian service belong to the Coastal Ranger Command and are used for fast boat interdiction, coastal patrol, search and seizure and covert infiltrations.





















The four pictures above are older (1990-2011) and feature the Norwegian Coastal and Artillery Hunter commandoes, as well as older SB90Ns. The pictures below were taken a few weeks ago during JV17 and show SB90Ns with some modernizations including remove weapon stations. Many of the changes are less visible though.
















The RWS is a very new addition not found on boats during last year's exercise Cold Response 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Kat said:


> 18 Bell 412SPs are still in service with the Norwegian Air Force, and I don't believe any replacement for them has yet been decided on. The Westland Lynx and Sea King are being phased out in favor of the AW101 and NH90 with the Lynx completely out of service.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an SB90N, a variation of Sweden's Stridsbåt 90 H, but upgraded significantly compared to Swedish boats (different engines to allow them better shallow water performance, newer electronics and countermeasures, remote weapon stations, and a few structural differences to improve crew and passenger comfort). Internationally they're known as CB90, while the Americans call the type Riverine Command Boats. The UK trialed four Swedish boats, but ultimately decided not to pursue them for its special operations forces.
> 
> The boats in Norwegian service belong to the Coastal Ranger Command and are used for fast boat interdiction, coastal patrol, search and seizure and covert infiltrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The four pictures above are older (1990-2011) and feature the Norwegian Coastal and Artillery Hunter commandoes, as well as older SB90Ns. The pictures below were taken a few weeks ago during JV17 and show SB90Ns with some modernizations including remove weapon stations. Many of the changes are less visible though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RWS is a very new addition not found on boats during last year's exercise Cold Response 2016


yes i know the westland lynx's were phased out in favour of the aw101 and the nh90 but i thought they were for the navy/coastguard not the army which i assume who operates the 412's


----------



## Kat

Blue Marlin said:


> yes i know the westland lynx's were phased out in favour of the aw101 and the nh90 but i thought they were for the navy/coastguard not the army which i assume who operates the 412's



From what I can gather the NH90 replaced the Lynx in Coast Guard and Air Force service, and the AW101 is replacing Air Force Sea Kings. Bell 412 SPs used by the Norwegian Home Guard, His Majesty the King's Guard and the Norwegian Army actually belong to the Norwegian Air Force.











Neither the Norwegian Navy (Coast Guard aside) or Army operate helicopters, but both can requisition helicopters if needed.






It's a strange organizational structure, but it helps ensure a high level of cooperation between the services which is something even professional forces like the USN, USAF and US Army have had issues with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kat

339 squadron during JV17.









































Avalanche rescue team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kat

Looks like JV17 has come to a close.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kat

Admiral Howard, Commander of United States Naval Forces Europe, visiting with Norwegian and US personnel during JV17.









































Coastal Ranger Commandoes doing what they do.


----------



## Kat

Russian observers to exercise Joint Viking 2017. JV17 took place in Norway's Finnmark County, which borders Russia at sea and on land.


----------



## Kat

The 33 F-16s of the Royal Danish Air Force are to be replaced by 27 F-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kat

Testing a NASAMS II battery during Joint Viking 2017.




































Miscellaneous pictures from JV17.

Fantastic chin pillow.


----------



## Kat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMASTER

I did not know Nordic countries have armies.


----------



## Moose

Soldater fra HV-01 under lagførerkurs på Rygge.


----------



## Moose

Dynamic Mongoose 2017.


----------



## Moose

Soldater fra 2. Bn trener MOBO i Skrunda-1 med støtte fra Ingeniørbataljonen under øvelse Saber Strike 17, Latvia.


----------



## Moose




----------



## Moose

Artillerijegere på øvelse Noble Jump 17 i Romania - en beredskapsøvelse for NATOs beredskapsstyrke.


----------



## Moose

Soldater fra 2. bataljon på øvelse Saber Strike 2017 i Latvia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

Description's in the first picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

Formasjonsflyvning under ACE 17, deltakende 6 norske F-16 og 2 svenske SAAB J-39 Gripen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

Dynamic Mongoose DV Day. NATO Allied Maritime Command invites VIPs and press for special tour aboard ITS Alliance and HNoMS Roald Amundsen to present Dynamic Mongoose assets and capabilities. During their visit, distinguish vistors received presentations, could visit both ships and attend an Anti- Submarine Warfare dynamic presentation at sea , involving SNMG1 ASW frigates, HCMS St Jones' Helicopter and a German Maritime Patrol Aircraft as well as the Submarine HNoMS Uredd. Dynamic Mongoose is a high-end multi-national exercise designed to sharpen existing NATO Anti-Submarine Warfare (ASW) skills in a deep water training area. Dynamic Mongoose 2017 showcases NATO Maritime capabilities and interoperability. This year, the exercise involves more than 2,000 military and maritime personnel from 10 NATO nations as well as 5 submarines, 11 ships and 8 Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

Telemark bataljon trener sammen med de andre Hurtig Reaksjonsstyrke i Brigade Nord. I treningsanlegget i Marnehuizen i Nederland under Urban Viking.





































































































Can everyone see the pictures ok? Some of them have had trouble loading. 

If you're having issues with them let me know, I'll upload fewer pictures in each post to help with web browser memory issues that'd cause the pictures not to load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

what does Latvia has to do with Nordic defence ? isn't that a Baltic Slavic state ? 

I mean if the Russians are going to invade they're gonna go straight for the scandenavian democracies , not the Baltic states ?!


----------



## Moose

Norske soldater fra Telemark bataljon kontrollerer utstyret sitt etter ankomst i Litauen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

Moose said:


> A lot. Considering Norwegian troops are deployed in Lithuania as part of the Lithuanian Multinational Battalion, a NATO Enhanced Forward Presence initiative, and frequent Latvia for exercises such as Saber Strike 17.
> 
> Additional assets were deployed to Lithuania last month and a rotation in deployed forces was also undertaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture of Iron Wolf 2017 on the previous page show a bit of what Norway has deployed to Lithuania.
> 
> 
> 
> The Baltics are a far softer target then the three Scandinavian countries. Russia can't breach Norway overland, and an aerial assault or naval landing isn't a hot prospect either.
> 
> To attack Sweden requires movement through the Baltic or going through Finland or Northern Norway, again, not really too easy given the terrain and harassment from NATO in the Baltic.
> 
> Denmark, either come across from the Baltics or traverse the Baltic Sea. Not a cake walk either.



if you say so , I thought the Baltic states were already russified and not much of an interest to Russia , anyhow my point of view was not militaristic and merely cultural .

what 's an iron wolf ? is it like the german Gepard ? or is it a snow plower like you posted ?

the only thing I remember about Nordic country is their pretty faces , I flew to Canada with KLM and I remember this dutch woman who was a flight attendant and she was really nice , I talked to her a bit and I translated for her and I really enjoyed it .. that was from Tehran to Amsterdam , from Amsterdam to Canada there was a similar woman in height and stature but she was mean .. not so nice ... anyhow I would fly with KLM again if I had the chance , although lots have changed since then ..


btw if you're really from Norway what keeps you up so late in the night ? is it the fjor lights ?


----------



## Gothic

Moose said:


> Telemark bataljon trener sammen med de andre Hurtig Reaksjonsstyrke i Brigade Nord. I treningsanlegget i Marnehuizen i Nederland under Urban Viking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can everyone see the pictures ok? Some of them have had trouble loading.
> 
> If you're having issues with them let me know, I'll upload fewer pictures in each post to help with web browser memory issues that'd cause the pictures not to load.




why are they trying to pose like Israeli haganah ?


----------



## Moose

We're all about inclusiveness up here.

Forsvaret markerer pride i Oslo 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

Kystjegerkomandoen ute på øvelse med boring av skip utenfor Haakonsvern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

333 skvadronen har 75-års jubileum og 133 luftving har 60-års jubileum. Jubileene ble markert med Andøya Airshow og åpen dag på Andøya flystasjon 24 juni 2017.














































Første helikopterlanding med NH90 på Haakonsvern orlogsstasjon's nye hellikopter base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moose

Nothing too exciting today, just a few picture of ship self-defence teams during NATO exercise Dynamic Mongoose 2017 near Iceland.


----------



## Excalibørk

I forgot my login info... anyway moving on.

...

Beredskapsøvelse med Marinejegerkommandoen.


----------



## Excalibørk

Marinejegeraspiranter fra Marinejegerkommandoen under morgen trening på Haakonsvern orlogsstasjon utenfor Bergen.


----------



## Excalibørk

Spesialjegere fra Forsvarets Spesialkommando på vintertrening.

















Forsvarets spesialkommando trener under øvelse Gemini 2017 i Norge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Excalibørk

Operatører fra Forsvarets spesialkommando under en medevac av sårede sodlater med et Bell 412 SP helikopter fra 139 Luftving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

While technically a search and rescue unit, the 330 SAR Squadron is called upon to support special operations units during times of crisis, such as here supporting FSK during a public display during counter-terrorism exercise Gemini.














































The 330 Squadron isn't the only one with that role however, the 339 Squadron also supports special operations actions, here training FSK recruits in low altitude parachuting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

I starten av mai 2017 var soldater og befal fra sjøinnsatsstyrke Anklet og landinnsatsstyrke Claymore styrkebeskyttelse på Tromsø havn. Flere utenlandske fartøy og u-båter lå til kai. Et av skipene de passet på var amerikanske USS Leyte Gulf - en krysser i Ticonderoga-klassen. De var i Norge i forbindelse med en alliert flåteøvelse. Sjef HV var på besøk i Tromsø 4. mai.


----------



## Excalibørk

HMKGs KP1 under øvelse YMER 2, i området rundt Rygge. De vernepliktige gardistene er allsidige Hærsoldater.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Under Brigade Nords alarmøvelse "Våryr Rein", deployerte en eskadronsstridsgruppe tilhørende Panserbataljonen, og samvirkeavdelinger i brigaden, fra Indre Troms til Evenes luftstasjon i Nordland for å sikre og forsterke vaktholdet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Grensejeger ved grensa mellom Norge og Russland.

This is the Norwegian-Russian land border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

These soldiers are from the Norwegian Army's OpsFor unit KESK. Shown here is a mastery phase training course where the soldiers are subjected to physical exercises on limited sleep and food, exposed to CS gas, forced to repel and armored assault and evac wounded squadmates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Innsatstyrke HV09, Bjørn West, i felt på oppdragsløysing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Studenter fra forsvarets ingeniørhøgskoles mestringsøvelse, øvelse cyber endurance. De utfordres som cyberingeniører samtidig som de utsettes for ekstremt krevende aktivitet, minimalt med søvn og mat.

Students from the Cyber Defence Academy during exercise Cyber Endurance 2017. Like the pictures two posts above depicting KESK, these students are subjected to numerous physical and mental activities while under the duress of minimal sleep and food.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Fra sommeropptaket til Forsvareta opptak og seleksjon sommeren 2017.

Summer recruitment and selection 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Øvelse Nordland 1 hos Sør-Hålogaland heimevernsdistrikt 14 i Mosjøen. Under øvelsen øvde soldatene på objektsikring. Sjøheimevernet var også med og løste oppdrag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

Telemark Bataljon HRS gjennomfører vært år grunnleggende soldat utdanning for sine soldater i HRS. Dett er nye ansatte i bataljonen som trener seg til å bli beredskapsklare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Excalibørk

*Swedish SSN*






_Early official sketch of the nuclear powered A-11A concept_.

Today, Sweden is known for its AIP (Air Independent Power) submarines. Yet Sweden was one of the first countries to pursue a nuclear powered submarine, starting development in 1957. This article summarizes the major features of the nuclear and AIP designs which were part of the journey to the conventionally powered A-11 Sjöormen Class.

The A-11 program was split into three design streams, each with a different propulsion system. The forward half of the boat would be the same, only the propulsion differed. Although they were labelled A-B-C, the order of priority was as follows:


A-11C – Closed cycle ( AIP) propulsion
A-11A – Atomic (nuclear) propulsion
A-11B – Battery (diesel-electric) propulsion
All the same the nuclear-powered A-11A should get the most attention. It was conceived at a time when it was widely expected that virtually _all_ vessels, cars, planes and trains would be nuclear powered at some point in the future. The US Navy launched the world’s first nuclear powered submarine on 21st January 1954, followed by the first Russian NOVEMEBER Class boat on 9th August 1957. The UK and France quickly began their own nuclear submarine programs, as did Italy (later abandoned). Sweden, one of the few submarine building countries at the time, did not want to be left behind. Therefore nuclear power was considered for the next generation A-11 submarine project. 

The motivation for nuclear submarines does not appear to have been under-ice operations in the Northern Baltic. Swedish submarines are not ice-hardened and are susceptible to damage if attempting to surface through ice. Instead nuclear power was seen as a possible answer to speed and endurance, allowing a relatively small submarine to quickly counter an invading (Soviet) fleet.




_Swedish submarines can operate in icy conditions, but not routinely under the ice. This is an A-10 Class, photo via Fredrik Granholm_.

*1956 A-11 outline*
The first plans for the Swedish nuclear submarine had a hull diameter of 6.1m (20ft) and an overall length of just 42m (138ft), making it small even by Swedish submarine standards. One possibility is that, like some of the follow-on designs, this boat did not have any torpedo reloads which allowed the removal of the conventional torpedo room, thus shortening the boat and reducing crew requirements.

_Reconstructed from fragments of plans in Swedish archives. _





The highly streamlined hull and unusual rudder mounted on the aft of the fin were no doubt influenced by the *USS Albacore*, the design details of which Sweden was privy.

It wasn’t a straightforward copy of the Albacore however. Unlike the American boat it was single-hulled, and had very large, almost wing-like, hydroplanes on the lower hull. These were canted downwards at 15.5 degrees and had ailerons which could be used to adjust pitch (up-down) or to roll the boat, allowing it to turn faster.

The drawings lack aft control surfaces (rudders, hydroplanes), although there was a massive five blade propeller. One possible explanation for their conspicuous absence is that it would have done away with the tail surfaces altogether. Instead it would have relied upon the ailerons on the wings and rudder on the sail, possibly in conjunction with varying the pitch of the propeller to vector thrust.






*1957 A-11A nuclear design*
The first design with detailed plans available, the 1957 nuclear design had come some way from the 1956 outline but still featured the distinctive large ‘wings’ on the lower hull. All-moving ‘+’ form stern control surfaces were added in front of a very large variable pitch propeller in what was at the time a very advanced design (the first submarine with all-moving control surfaces and a single screw was USS Skipjack which was launched a year later in 1958!).






*Specifications:*
Surface Displacement 965 tons .
Length: 48.5m .
beam: 6.4m .
Crew 20
Speed 25+ knots .
Armament: 6 x 533mm (21”) torpedo tubes without reloads, 20 x 400mm (15.75”) lightweight torpedoes carried externally in a rotating magazine.






It appears that the A-11A, B and C would have all shared the same front half of the boat with only the aft half, from the sail backwards, differing. Although larger than any preceding Swedish submarine (the largest, the A-10, only being 720 tons), the A-11A was still only about a third as large as the US Navy’s Skipjack Class. This meant that the radiation shielding on the boat’s nuclear reactor compartment had to be minimized such that only the crew were protected. The sides of the reactor compartment were minimally protected meaning that the reactor could not safely be operated in port. Therefore a diesel generator would be used for maneuvering in port. Passage in the service tunnel over the reactor (to reach the machinery space aft) had to be carried out in 3-5 seconds, else the crew member could receive a lethal dose of radiation(!). And the maximum time in the engine room aft of the reactor compartment was 3.5 hours per day. These safety limits were by 1960s standards and would be even shorter today(!).

The outstanding design feature in the bow was a rotary magazine for 20 400mm Typ-41 ‘Harold’ torpedoes in the ballast tank, firing directly forward through two hatches, one either side. These were electric powered passive homing fire-and-forget anti-submarine torpedoes. Running through the center of this magazine were six fixed 533mm (21”) heavyweight torpedo tubes for Typ-27 kerosene powered torpedoes (later Typ-61 peroxide powered torpedoes). These torpedoes were wire guided (then a very new technology).
Although the 533mm torpedo tubes were reloaded from inside the submarine, no reloads were carried. This meant that compensation tanks were not needed, and the torpedo room was effectively eliminating, greatly saving space.
With the bow jam-packed full of torpedoes the sonar, both active and passive, was relegated to a ‘balcony’ array in the fin (sail), giving it a distinctive broken nose appearance which also characterized the later A-11 as built.





_Test tank model to measure hydrodynamics of the A-11 design._

The large variable pitch propeller would have been able to independently vary the pitch of each blade, like a helicopter. This allowed a form of vectored thrust thus contributing to the agility of the submarine. It was probably dropped in subsequent designs because of its complexity.

*1958 A-11A nuclear design*
This design was even smaller at only 660 tons, but was in many respects similar to the previous 1957 design. The torpedo load was the same. The variable pitch propeller was replaced by a much smaller fixed screw.






*Specifications*
Surface displacement: 660 tons
Length: 43.5 m
Hull diameter: 5.6 m
Power: 4,000 shp at 200 rpm.
Armament: 6 x 533mm (21”) torpedo tubes without reloads, 20 x 400mm (15.75”) lightweight torpedoes carried externally in a rotating magazine.

*Project NEPTUNE – nuclear power plant*
The 5,000 shp nuclear reactor and machinery was to be developed under a joint venture by the main Swedish shipyard, *Kockoms AB*, and Stal-Laval AB (together the NAVALATOM group) as *Project NEPTUN*. The installation was intended primarily for surface ships (both civilian and military) with submarine installation as a convenient reuse. Therefore the Naval Department oly funded a third, and the whole project was UNCLASSIFIED.

In those days Kockums was a large shipbuilder known for tankers and other large cargo-vessels, with submarine building as a small "side business". This was the early era of the "atomic age" and it was believed that soon all larger vessels would be nuclear propelled - and Kockums wanted to be on the forefront.















*1962 A-11A nuclear design*
By 1962 the distinctive rotary torpedo magazine in the bow had been replaced by a much more conventional layout with four 533mm torpedo tubes and two 400mm tubes. Four 533mm reloads could be carried as well as sixteen 400mm weapons.






The boat already had the equal-diameter main hull sections which were being adopted in upcoming US Navy nuclear attack submarines, and had the advanced ‘X’ form control surfaces then being tested on USS Albacore.

*Specifications*
Surface displacement: 1170 tons
Length: 51.2 m
Hull diameter: 6.04 m
Power: 7,000 shp at 150 rpm.
Armament: 4 x 533mm (21”) torpedo tubes with a total of 8 torpedoes, 2 x 400mm (15.75”) lightweight torpedo tues with 16 torpedoes.
Crew: 21

The nuclear powered A-11A concept was dropped in 1962 for a number of factors, including political pressure and a growing skepticism towards nuclear technology (and especially nuclear weapons). Starting in 1960 US Navy ballistic missile submarines armed with Polaris SLBMs were stationed near Swedish waters with full knowledge of Swedish officials (this was later discontinued as new SLBMs provided greater ranges, thus allowing more distant operating areas). Sweden also had a far reaching and well advanced tactical nuclear weapons program at the time which was also dropped. One byproduct from the A-11A’s reactors was to have been plutonium for these nuclear weapons...

*A-11C AIP design*
The main A-11 design had actually been the Air Independent Propulsion A-11C design. AIP had been pioneered in Germany in World War Two with the focus on making the submarine much faster underwater than relying on battery power. Development, mainly using Hydrogen-peroxide, continued in the 1960s in Britain and the US as an alternative to nuclear power, and Russia actually fielded a whole class of small AIP submarines (the QUEBEC Class).

The closed-cycle engine, developed by Motala Verkstäder" and Kockums AB, was to run on alcohol and oxygen, carried in a large liquid oxygen (LOX) tank behind the engine. This tank had a small hole through the middle for the drive shaft and a wrap-around compensation tank which would be filled with water as the LOX was drained to maintain the same displacement. A small crawl passage led to the machinery space in the rear.






The A-11C was ready for production but it was considered too noisy and too dependent on shore-based support facilities for supply of LOX in wartime. Quietness was only just being recognized as a critical factor in submarine warfare (hearing the enemy before they hear you is critical), but Sweden was privy to this discovery by the Royal Navy and US Navy – the Soviets took another ten years to really appreciate this. Therefore the alcohol-LOX AIP plant was discarded in the 1960s.

When the alcohol-LOX closed-cycle machinery was discarded (mainly for noise issues) much more advanced fuel cells were considered. This technology is more similar to some modern AIP systems, although not the Stirling engines used on Swedish boats today. Swedish company ASEA pushed for fuel-cells on A-11C and built a full scale working prototype fuel call machinery. But the day before it was to be demonstrated for the Naval staff it caught fire. This was the end of the AIP concept..

*A11B conventional design*
All the different propulsion developments had by then cost an enormous amount of money for Sweden so the A-11 design switched to the fallback concept of a conventional diesel-electric boat, the A-11B. This entered service as the Sjöormen Clas in 1968, about 8 years before the nuclear powered boat would have been ready had it been pursued.





_A-11 ‘Sjoormen Class as built._

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Dr. Fox

KNM Roald Amundsen trains with the United States Navy's USS Harry S Truman Strike Group.









































Norwegian Home Guard QRF Derby trains during an urban operations exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Fox



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

Telemark Battalion moving heavy armor from Camp Rena for exercise Joint Reindeer.











How often do you see Leopard 2 MBTs at you petrol stations?


----------



## Dr. Fox

The Norwegian Army's 2 Battalion conducts counter armor operations in an urban environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

the Norwegian Army's Telemark Battalion supporting Iraqi forces in Anbar during operations against ISIS in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

KNM Uthaug returns to sea on 31 October, 2017 after undergoing a round of heavy maintenance.


----------



## Dr. Fox

Regulars from the Norwegian Home Guard district HV-01 train with their Swedish counterparts.


----------



## Dr. Fox

Guardsman from His Majesty the King's Guard 2nd Guard Company and officer cadets train during exercise Vinterstrid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

KNM Roald Amundsen training with United States Navy USS Harry S Truman Strike Group during exercise C2X.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

Crown Prince Regent Haakon commemorates the 75th anniversary of the Tungvannsaksjonen (Heavy Water Campaign) against the Vemork Hydroelectric Power Station in Rjukan.



















































Today Norwegian special forces, including the all female unit Jegertroppen, reenact the Tungvannsaksjonen raids as part of their training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

Got a chance to see some of His Majesty the King's Guard KP5's SISU medevac vehicles in downtown Olso.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

From ongoing exercises Joint Reindeer and Ymer 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

The Norwegian Navy's new fleet replenishment ship HNoMS Maud in dry dock in South Korea.










































HNoMS Maud will replace logistics support vessel HNoMS Valkyrien (A535) and mine control vessel HNoMS Tyr (N50)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

Dragoons from the Norwegian Army's Armored Battalion train with mechanized infantry from 2 Battalion.









































Long-range recon scouts deployed in Lithuania as part of NATO's Enhanced Forward Presence initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Fox

Home Guard district HV-05 "Grebe" Rapid Response Team trains in district HV-02 during urban operations exercise Hovestad.


----------



## Dr. Fox

Norwegian Navy special forces, MJK, train at their base at Haakonsvern.


----------



## Dr. Fox

One responsibility of the Norwegian Navy's special forces, MJK, is the defence of oil rigs.


----------



## Dr. Fox

Training with allied nations as part of the Lithuanian eFP.


----------



## Dr. Fox

Lithuanian eFP assigned forces from the Norwegian Army's Telemark Battalion practicing urban combat tactics.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Dr. Fox said:


> Home Guard district HV-05 "Grebe" Rapid Response Team trains in district HV-02 during urban operations exercise Hovestad.


thanks for sharing.

wish these guys were there to prevent the 22 July massacre. so many young lives were lost at the hands of a fascist.


----------



## Violet Cold

Leopard 2A4NOs of the Norwegian Army's Armored Battalion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Violet Cold

Religious services offered to cadets.


























Army Weapons School opposing forces soldiers training with Telemark Battalion.


























Alta class minesweeper KNM Rauma trains with Nimitz class aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Violet Cold

Telemark Battalion soldiers of the Joint Very High Readiness Task Force train during an urban operations exercise at the Altmark Training Area in Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Violet Cold




----------



## Marinejeger

MarineJegers training on the Trøndelags coastline.


----------



## Marinejeger

Marinejegers.









































Marinejegers (MJK) are the Norwegian Navy's SEALs.


----------



## Marinejeger

MJK urban ops


----------



## Marinejeger

Marinejegers in Afghanistan as part of SOAT 222.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marinejeger

Marinejegers of SOAT222 training Afghan Special Police unit CRU222.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Back to War



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

